# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  Πού ΔΕN φτάνω σήμερα:

## koki

στον mojiro (τουλάχιστον εκεί).


```
                            My traceroute  [v0.71]
kounavi (0.0.0.0)                                      Sun Sep 17 14:54:28 2006
Keys:  Help   Display mode   Restart statistics   Order of fields   quit
                                       Packets               Pings
 Host                                Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. il-mostro.koko.awmn               0.0%    71    0.2   0.2   0.2   0.4   0.0
 2. gw-koko.jollyroger.awmn           0.0%    71    2.2   0.7   0.6   2.3   0.3
 3. gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn          0.0%    71    1.4   1.8   1.1   5.2   0.9
 4. gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn            0.0%    71    2.8   4.9   2.3  26.7   3.6
 5. 10.80.190.122                     0.0%    71    4.3   7.0   3.4  21.8   4.5
 6. 10.80.190.130                     0.0%    71    5.6   8.7   4.2  26.9   5.1
 7. gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn             0.0%    71   16.4   8.6   4.4  25.9   4.3
 8. ???
```

ο mojiro είναι up, btw


ΥΓ. Εννοώ στον κόμβο* Xrisoula*

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] local]# mtr -c 10 -r www.mojiro.awmn
HOST                                    LOSS  RCVD SENT    BEST     AVG   WORST
router.cha0s.awmn                         0%    10   10    0.25    0.48    1.01
gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn                    0%    10   10    1.39    2.09    4.31
gw-vassilis.viper7gr.awmn                 0%    10   10    2.44    4.55    8.21
10.80.190.142                             0%    10   10    3.05    6.55   14.50
gw-sv1aiz.sv1ggc.awmn                     0%    10   10    3.31    9.07   23.06
gw-sv1ggc.xrisoula.awmn                   0%    10   10    5.46   12.52   33.53
peggyzina.xrisoula.awmn                   0%    10   10    4.58   16.35   42.95
gw-xrisoula.mojiro.awmn                  10%     9   10    5.90   29.24   61.77
???                                     100%     0   10    0.00    0.00    0.00
```

Αυτό είναι καλό ή κακό τώρα;

----------


## papashark

Ο Mojiro έχει πει ότι αντιμετωπίζει κάποια προβλήματα στον κόμβο Χρυσούλα και προσπαθεί να τα λύσει.



```
Tracing route to pc.mojiro.awmn [10.86.89.133]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  sharkorouter.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  taratsa.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.218]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-papashark.viper7gr.awmn [10.80.195.122]
  4    45 ms     7 ms     1 ms  10.80.190.142
  5     2 ms     1 ms     4 ms  gw-sv1aiz.sv1ggc.awmn [10.2.75.98]
  6   107 ms     2 ms    80 ms  gw-sv1ggc.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.101]
  7    26 ms     2 ms    57 ms  peggyzina.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.129]
  8    13 ms    82 ms    21 ms  gw-xrisoula.mojiro.awmn [10.86.87.110]
  9  gw-xrisoula.mojiro.awmn [10.86.87.110]  reports: Destination host unreachable.
```

----------


## koki

Δε νομίζω πως έχει να κάνει, Πάνο.

Βαγγέλη είναι κακό, είναι προχειροδουλειές.

----------


## costas43gr

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13329&start=105

Κανεις ''ντεν φτανει καρδια μου''

----------


## Cha0s

Ακόμα πάντως την ίδια διαδρομή ακολουθώ.

Το τελευταίο hop μπορεί να μην απαντά λόγω firewall ή ότιδήποτε.

Εσύ ακόμα την ίδια διαδρομή ακολουθείς; Αν ναι τότε είναι όντως κακό.

----------


## koki

Eδω και καμιά ώρα, και ακόμα τη στιγμή που μιλάμε πάω από εκείνη τη διαδρομή.
δεν τίθεται θέμα routing που άλλαξε, είναι μόνιμο.

----------


## koki

> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=13329&start=105
> 
> Κανεις ''ντεν φτανει καρδια μου''



Και ο Βαγγέλης ρε Κώστα πώς φτάνει; Εγώ δηλαδή στο πηγάδι κατούρησα;

----------


## Cha0s

Άκυρο!

Αλλού κάνει trace το κόκι!



```
[[email protected] local]# traceroute www.kapa.awmn
traceroute to kapa.awmn (10.86.87.129), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.361 ms  0.340 ms  0.195 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  1.637 ms  1.428 ms  1.630 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.shop.vassilis.awmn (10.84.230.226)  3.552 ms  2.720 ms  2.539 ms
 4  gw-shop.vassilis.romeo.awmn (10.84.230.236)  4.174 ms  4.322 ms  3.442 ms
 5  10.86.90.101 (10.86.90.101)  5.466 ms  6.464 ms  6.038 ms
 6  gw-sv1ggc.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.101)  21.725 ms  5.076 ms  6.113 ms
 7  peggyzina.xrisoula.awmn (10.86.87.129)  5.035 ms  5.257 ms  17.774 ms
```

----------


## costas43gr

```
Tracing route to router.koko.awmn [10.20.220.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn [10.15.163.139]
  3    10 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-tompap1.styx.awmn [10.25.177.101]
  4    18 ms     7 ms     5 ms  gw-styx.erasma.awmn [10.25.177.110]
  5     6 ms     5 ms     6 ms  gw-erasma.jollyroger.awmn [10.38.126.110]
  6    13 ms    12 ms    18 ms  il-mostro.koko.awmn [10.20.220.1]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert router.cha0s.awmn

Tracing route to router.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn [10.15.163.139]
  3     1 ms    <1 ms     2 ms  gw-tompap1.climber.awmn [10.21.255.93]
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-climber.d3x7er'.awmn [10.21.255.102]
  5     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-d3x7er`.vassilis.awmn [10.22.1.89]
  6     8 ms     9 ms    10 ms  router.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.1]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\pc1>tracert www.mojiro.awmn

Tracing route to pc.mojiro.awmn [10.86.89.133]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    83 ms    39 ms    26 ms  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
  3     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  gw-seaman.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.105]
  4    16 ms    31 ms    52 ms  peggyzina.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.129]
  5     3 ms     3 ms    22 ms  gw-xrisoula.mojiro.awmn [10.86.87.110]
  6  gw-xrisoula.mojiro.awmn [10.86.87.110]  reports: Destination host unreachab
le.

Trace complete.
```

Απ'εδω δεν φενετε κατι, ο Painter ειναι κατω ?

----------


## costas43gr

Μανωλη δεν μπορω να φτασω σε εσενα απο εδω...



```
Tracing route to 10.80.194.129 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2     1 ms     4 ms     2 ms  gw-thunder.avl.awmn [10.15.163.166]
  3   111 ms   127 ms    48 ms  gw-avl.petaloudas.awmn [10.87.192.93]
  4    67 ms    43 ms    50 ms  gw-petaloudas.sv1ggc-home.awmn [10.87.192.90]
  5   114 ms   205 ms   122 ms  gw-avl.petaloudas.awmn [10.87.192.93]
  6    79 ms    67 ms    73 ms  gw-petaloudas.sv1ggc-home.awmn [10.87.192.90]
  7   113 ms    63 ms    67 ms  gw-avl.petaloudas.awmn [10.87.192.93]
  8    49 ms    46 ms    97 ms  gw-petaloudas.sv1ggc-home.awmn [10.87.192.90]
  9    78 ms    77 ms    74 ms  gw-avl.petaloudas.awmn [10.87.192.93]
 10    26 ms    56 ms   109 ms  gw-petaloudas.sv1ggc-home.awmn [10.87.192.90]
 11    94 ms    75 ms    86 ms  gw-avl.petaloudas.awmn [10.87.192.93]
 12    83 ms    71 ms    61 ms  gw-petaloudas.sv1ggc-home.awmn [10.87.192.90]
 13    84 ms     *       83 ms  gw-avl.petaloudas.awmn [10.87.192.93]
 14    92 ms    76 ms    69 ms  gw-petaloudas.sv1ggc-home.awmn [10.87.192.90]
 15    99 ms    74 ms   121 ms  gw-avl.petaloudas.awmn [10.87.192.93]
 16    48 ms    42 ms    51 ms  gw-petaloudas.sv1ggc-home.awmn [10.87.192.90]
 17    41 ms    34 ms    49 ms  gw-avl.petaloudas.awmn [10.87.192.93]
 18    69 ms    84 ms    70 ms  gw-petaloudas.sv1ggc-home.awmn [10.87.192.90]
 19    65 ms    57 ms    62 ms  gw-avl.petaloudas.awmn [10.87.192.93]
 20    81 ms    63 ms    76 ms  gw-petaloudas.sv1ggc-home.awmn [10.87.192.90]
```

----------


## commando

τρελο latency !!!!

----------


## costas43gr

> τρελο latency !!!!


Το latency δεν μου λεει κατι, να μην μπορω να φτασω καπου ομως ειναι το ζουμι.


(Μετα αντε να το δουμε και το latency...)

----------


## JollyRoger

```
Tracing route to 10.80.194.129 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  mt.jr.awmn [10.40.186.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  10.24.51.217
  3    23 ms    30 ms    29 ms  10.24.51.74
  4    35 ms    32 ms    18 ms  gw-sv1efm.sw1klk.awmn [10.84.247.117]
  5    30 ms    33 ms    17 ms  gw-sw1klk.sv1ceb.awmn [10.84.247.110]
  6    53 ms    30 ms    29 ms  gw-sv1ceb.sw1ggw.awmn [10.80.198.97]
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *       65 ms  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ggc-home.awmn [10.87.190.101]
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 12     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```


στο καπάκι κλείνω το interface που με πάει γλυφάδα και μετά πειραιά... και...





```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                              mt.jr.awmn -    0 |   17 |   17 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn -    0 |   16 |   16 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn -    0 |   16 |   16 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                    gw-foxer.sv1eft.awmn -    0 |   16 |   16 |    0 |    4 |   16 |    0 |
|                 gw-papashark.foxer.awmn -    0 |   16 |   16 |    0 |    6 |   16 |   16 |
|                   gw-foxer.infosat.awmn -    0 |   16 |   16 |    0 |   22 |   78 |   47 |
|                           10.80.194.129 -    0 |   16 |   16 |    0 |   29 |  110 |   32 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## costas43gr

Μια απο τα ιδια, αν κοψω το λινκ με τον avl που παει κατευθειαν εκει...



```
Tracing route to router.vmanolis.awmn [10.80.194.129]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2     2 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
  3     5 ms     6 ms     2 ms  gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.17]
  4    17 ms     7 ms     2 ms  gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn [10.80.205.249]
  5     8 ms    15 ms    20 ms  gw-akops76.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.141]
  6    16 ms    14 ms    17 ms  gw-foxer.infosat.awmn [10.80.189.98]
  7    18 ms    31 ms    19 ms  router.vmanolis.awmn [10.80.194.129]

Trace complete.
```

Τι τρεχουν οι routers απο εκει μερια ?
Μπορει να δει καποιος το setup μπας κι εχει γινει κανα λαθος.

----------


## commando

τι λες τωρα σιγα μην εγινε κανενα λαθος.Δεν ειναι λογικο εγω για να παω Πεταλουδα ενω εχω λινκ με Κokkasgt που απεχει 300  ::   ::  μετρα απο κει να παω πρωτα Πειραια μετα να χτυπησω μια Καλλιθεα μετα ε περαστικος ημουν δεν παω Κορυδαλλο λιγο πλατεια για καφε πριν ξαναπαω Νικαια.Μπα θα κανω λινκ με πεταλουδα δε γινεται!!  ::   ::   ::  



```
1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.commando.awmn [10.15.169.1]
  2     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.87.194.209
  3    10 ms    14 ms     3 ms  gw-kokkasgt.seaman.awmn [10.32.55.197]
  4    36 ms     9 ms    15 ms  gw-seaman.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.17]
  5     5 ms    19 ms    31 ms  gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn [10.80.205.249]
  6     4 ms    24 ms    13 ms  gw-akops76.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.141]
  7    26 ms     8 ms    11 ms  gw-shadowcaster.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.97]
  8     8 ms     5 ms    13 ms  gw-xrisoula.petzi.awmn [10.86.87.114]
  9    33 ms    16 ms    23 ms  10.86.90.94
 10    29 ms    28 ms    10 ms  router.petaloudas.awmn [10.87.192.241]
```

Αν και ενα λινκ Kokkasgt-petaloudas θα ηταν καλο.

----------


## JB172

Προσπάθησα να μπω στο DC HUB (Nekgoldenmaz 10.69.58.14)
και είδα αυτό. 

Κάνει κύκλους η ιδέα μου είναι?


ΤRACERT 10.69.58.14

Tracing route to 10.69.58.14 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.2.15.65
2 5 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.2.15.202
3 5 ms 4 ms 3 ms 10.2.144.122
4 6 ms 5 ms 5 ms 10.31.184.249
5 9 ms 6 ms 8 ms 10.31.185.254
6 10 ms 8 ms 12 ms interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.186]
7 19 ms 18 ms 11 ms interouter-poseidon.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.189]
8 23 ms 8 ms 10 ms gw-ngia.tarantula.awmn [10.26.122.238]
9 25 ms 13 ms 27 ms 10.2.26.130
10 22 ms 18 ms 18 ms 10.2.23.3
11 14 ms 26 ms 11 ms 10.2.79.241
12 13 ms 37 ms 12 ms 10.2.79.249
13 20 ms 19 ms 22 ms 10.31.185.242
14 15 ms 12 ms 49 ms 10.31.185.254
15 15 ms 10 ms 9 ms interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.186]
16 30 ms 31 ms 29 ms interouter-poseidon.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.189]
17 14 ms 15 ms 17 ms gw-ngia.tarantula.awmn [10.26.122.238]
18 39 ms 28 ms 16 ms 10.2.26.130
19 64 ms 43 ms 31 ms 10.2.23.3
20 22 ms 49 ms 20 ms 10.2.79.241
21 25 ms 27 ms 65 ms 10.2.79.249
22 22 ms 21 ms 13 ms 10.31.185.242
23 17 ms 47 ms 33 ms 10.31.185.254
24 41 ms 18 ms 16 ms interouter-aegean.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.186]
25 19 ms 62 ms 27 ms interouter-poseidon.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.189]
26 26 ms 17 ms 17 ms gw-ngia.tarantula.awmn [10.26.122.238]
27 47 ms 21 ms 28 ms 10.2.26.130
28 34 ms 42 ms 27 ms 10.2.23.3
29 54 ms 25 ms 45 ms 10.2.79.241
30 43 ms 41 ms 32 ms 10.2.79.249

Trace complete.

----------


## vmanolis

> Μανωλη δεν μπορω να φτασω σε εσενα απο εδω...
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Tracing route to 10.80.194.129 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
>   1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
>   2     1 ms     4 ms     2 ms  gw-thunder.avl.awmn [10.15.163.166]
> ...


Δείχνει κάτι να τρέχει στον sv1ggc-home.  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Τα ιδια κι απο εδω...


```
Tracing route to 10.69.58.14 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-thunder.tompap1.awmn [10.15.163.139]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-tompap1.styx.awmn [10.25.177.101]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-styx.thedog.awmn [10.25.177.114]
  5     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-sw1jra.mew.awmn [10.32.54.18]
  6    94 ms   299 ms    23 ms  10.32.46.250
  7    50 ms   719 ms    15 ms  10.32.56.106
  8   169 ms    73 ms   270 ms  10.31.185.249
  9   113 ms    14 ms    22 ms  gw-freent.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.105]
 10     9 ms    28 ms    23 ms  10.2.26.129
 11    61 ms    39 ms    54 ms  10.2.23.138
 12    43 ms    59 ms    59 ms  10.2.23.3
 13    10 ms    21 ms     4 ms  gw-jamesbond.alexa.awmn [10.21.253.101]
 14    42 ms    21 ms    11 ms  gw2.alexa.awmn [10.2.79.12]
 15    55 ms    16 ms    47 ms  10.2.139.89
 16     *      334 ms   179 ms  10.32.56.106
 17   127 ms   101 ms   132 ms  10.31.185.249
 18    24 ms    33 ms    17 ms  gw-freent.ngia.awmn [10.26.122.105]
```

Μανωλη για δες τι τρεχουν αν και νομιζω ειναι στο olsr. Μηπως εχει γινει κανα λαθος στο setup.

----------


## vmanolis

Φεύγω σιγά-σιγά για τον Σύλλογο.  ::  
Δεν προλαβαίνω να κοιτάξω κάτι τώρα.  ::  

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=28130

----------


## JollyRoger

```
K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.17.119.130, eth3
```

δεν φτιάχνεις 2πλο table για το routing σου ρε αφεντικό?  ::  

(spiroscooooo.... το παραπάνω είναι για κράξιμο η ιδέα μου ειναι?  ::   :: )


(έχω κολήσει κι εγώ σε σένα μερικές φορές... αφού σώνεται το πράμα ρε σεις... κάντε τη καλή...)

----------


## acoul

> ```
> K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.17.119.130, eth3
> ```
> 
> δεν φτιάχνεις 2πλο table για το routing σου ρε αφεντικό?  
> 
> (spiroscooooo.... το παραπάνω είναι για κράξιμο η ιδέα μου ειναι?  )
> 
> 
> (έχω κολήσει κι εγώ σε σένα μερικές φορές... αφού σώνεται το πράμα ρε σεις... κάντε τη καλή...)


το BGP του κάθε λειτουργικού κόμβου δεν θα πρέπει να δέχεται invalid routes, δηλαδή όχι στο range 10.0.0.0/8 βλέπε φίλτρα σε είσοδο και έξοδο ακα search μπουτόν. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι στο κορυφαίο MikroTik δεν δουλεύουν φίλτρα, timers και άλλα ωραία, οπότε κυνηγάμε φαντάσματα ... σιγά σιγά θα γυρίσουμε σε GNU/Linux, αρκεί να αποφασίσουμε να βοηθήσουμε όλοι στην υιοθέτηση και παραμετροποίηση ενός από τα πολλά υπάρχοντα web frontend για το λίνουχ που υπάρχουν ... σιγά σιγά όλα θα σιάξουν  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

ρε συ... αν δείς εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27853

γίνεται μιά χαρά... οπότε και κάποια στιγμή που αλλάζει κάτι, δεν βγαίνει ποτέ άσχετος στο 0.0.0.0/0... 

το συγκεκριμένο περιστασιακό η συχνότερο προβληματο-φαινόμενο δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει....

αυτό που θα ήθελα πολύ... είναι και μια τέτοια λυση για linuxορουτερς γιατί μέχρι στιγμής γλυτώνουμε το 0.0.0.0/0 μόνο στα MT πάνω απο 2.9.27....

----------


## commando

> ρε συ... αν δείς εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27853
> 
> γίνεται μιά χαρά... οπότε και κάποια στιγμή που αλλάζει κάτι, δεν βγαίνει ποτέ άσχετος στο 0.0.0.0/0... 
> 
> το συγκεκριμένο περιστασιακό η συχνότερο προβληματο-φαινόμενο δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει....
> 
> αυτό που θα ήθελα πολύ... είναι και μια τέτοια λυση για linuxορουτερς γιατί μέχρι στιγμής γλυτώνουμε το 0.0.0.0/0 μόνο στα MT πάνω απο 2.9.27....


και στο manglaρισμα θα μπορεσεις να εξομοιωσεις και τα διαφορετικα metric στα routes για fault tolerance δηλαδη αν πεσει ενα 0.0.0.0/0 προς ενα vpn gateway η if να παει σε αλλο?Τι rule θα πρεπει να μπει τοτε?

----------


## JollyRoger

> και στο manglaρισμα θα μπορεσεις να εξομοιωσεις και τα διαφορετικα metric στα routes για fault tolerance δηλαδη αν πεσει ενα 0.0.0.0/0 προς ενα vpn gateway η if να παει σε αλλο?Τι rule θα πρεπει να μπει τοτε?


δεν κατάλαβα χριστό τι λες... (προφανώς λόγο ασχετοσύνης με vpn) άλλα ανεξάρτητα με vpn... (κοίτα τον styx που τον συμμόρφωσα να δείς)...

όπως έχεις την ip listα σου...
απλά μαρκάρεις τα connections προς !10.0.0.0/8 ΑΠΟ την ip list, άρα που θες να βλέπουν το default gateway...

βάζεις το 0.0.0.0/0 να όπως το βαζες, ΑΛΛΑ με συγκεκριμένο "mark"... (άρα δε βγαίνει στο "main"... οποτε δεν δημιουργεί ποτέ το θέμα που λέμε)

και ως προς το συγκεκριμένο mark πλέον, βάζεις στα routing rules[που δεν έχει το 2.9.6]... οτι αν είναι απο τα markαρισμένα και 10άρι να πάει στο main... (για καλό και για κακό ασχετα αν δεν συμβαίνει ποτέ!  :: ) διαφορετικά να πάει στο "interneto-table"...

οπότε το 0.0.0.0/0 εμφανίζεται ΜΟΝΟ στην ip address listα σου...  ::

----------


## stafan

> ....και ως προς το συγκεκριμένο mark πλέον, βάζεις στα routing rules[που δεν έχει το 2.9.6]...


Και στο 2.9.6 γίνεται. Υπάρχει στο ip -> routes το routing mark για τη δουλειά που περιγράφεις  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> ....και ως προς το συγκεκριμένο mark πλέον, βάζεις στα routing rules[που δεν έχει το 2.9.6]...
> 
> 
> Και στο 2.9.6 γίνεται. Υπάρχει στο ip -> routes το routing mark για τη δουλειά που περιγράφεις


ναι άλλα δεν έχει rules(!) Αν το 'χεις καταφέρει κάπως (και δεί οτι όντως έπαιξε) δώσε λεπτομέριες!!

edit: το δοκίμασα σε μένα όπως το 'χω με routing mark και το ίδιο στο 0.0.0.0/0 ακυρώνοντας τα rules και δεν μου 'δινε το default gateway... 
με τα rules κομπλε...  ::  ...

----------


## commando

μαλλον δεν με βολευει αυτο τοτε αν και στα vpn 10αρα στα gateway δεν υπαρχει αλλα το virtual 192.xxx.xx.xx if πχ του ταδε η του δεινα vpn.Και με 3 διαφορετικα metric πας σε αλλο vpn αν πεφτει ενα.Φτιαξε και εσυ ενα pptp καλυτερα να μην εχεις καθολου 10αρα για gateway του 0.0.0.0/0.
Πιστευω να σε βολευει καλυτερα (προσοχη αν ειναι σε l2tp) και το χωνεις και αυτο σε access lists.

----------


## vmanolis

> Alexndros BGP:
> 
> 
> ```
> *  10.80.194.0/24   10.34.61.187                           0 2801 2804 72 913 4342 9714 i
> *                   10.34.61.235                           0 8580 7588 3990 2581 10853 i
> *>                  10.34.61.220                           0 1286 123 10853 i
> ```
> 
> ...


Εξακολουθεί...


```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: vpn.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.130]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  router.vmanolis.awmn [10.80.194.129]
  2     4 ms    <1 ms     2 ms  gw-vmanolis.matsoulas.awmn [10.80.194.154]
  3    40 ms    41 ms    15 ms  gw-mathoulas.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137]
  4    29 ms    14 ms    12 ms  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn [10.86.86.146]
  5    44 ms    30 ms    48 ms  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.205]
  6    11 ms    22 ms    29 ms  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.217]
  7     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  8     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
```

----------


## stafan

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από stafan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> ...


Χμ, rules... Δεν ξέρω αν είναι το ίδιο αλλά κάνα χρόνο τώρα δουλεύει έτσι: στο "mangle" κάνω "mark routing" με "new routing mark" το όνομα του πίνακα πχ "inet", κι όλα αυτά πριν απο άλλα μαρκαρίσματα...

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Danimoth
> 
> ...


Ασχετο... οι πιο πολλοι εδω μεσα οταν εννοουν internet αναφερονται στο 
vpn που προσφέρει o σύλλογος στα μέλη του...
Απλά επειδη το pptp δεν παιζει με ασυμετρο routing, που ενδεχομενα
παρατηρειται κατα την διελευση απο κάποιο confed (εχει παρατηρηθει
και πριν τα confed) , προτιμανε να βάλουν prepend στο BGP.....αντι
απλα να βάλουν l2tp client για το vpn....  ::  

Y.Γ εαν ηθελα να σου απαντησω στην κυριολεξια .... απλα θα σου ελεγα οτι
δεν υπάρχουν internetικες διευθυνσεις στο AWMN για να τις κοβουν τα confed....

----------


## acoul

από DAT προς AirSam

mtr 10.87.196.129


```
 1. wrap.dat.awmn                     0.0%     6    0.2   0.2   0.2   0.3   0.0
 2. gw-dat.nettraptor.awmn            0.0%     6    0.6   0.6   0.6   0.7   0.0
 3. gw-nettraptor.machine22.awmn      0.0%     6    1.2   1.5   1.1   2.5   0.5
 4. gw-machine22.alex23.awmn          0.0%     6    3.0   4.7   1.7  10.3   3.2
 5. gw-alex23.trackman.awmn           0.0%     6    2.6   5.6   2.6   7.6   1.8
 6. gw-trackman.ngia.awmn             0.0%     6    8.5   6.8   3.8  13.0   3.4
 7. gw-ngia.arhondas.awmn             0.0%     6   14.9  16.2   9.4  35.2   9.5
 8. ???
 9. 10.80.189.90                      0.0%     6   31.6  21.3  16.9  31.6   5.6
10. auron.aangelis.awmn               0.0%     6  160.5 109.3  36.7 175.3  56.7
11. gw-kakalos.aangelis.awmn          0.0%     6  146.2  98.3  43.0 159.3  54.1
12. gw-aangelis.climber.awmn          0.0%     6  163.4 108.5  49.3 163.4  39.9
13. router2.madtv-imitos.awmn         0.0%     6  123.8 110.9  95.4 137.8  17.2
14. gw-jamesbond.climber.awmn         0.0%     6   71.6  74.6  50.8 139.0  32.3
15. gw-jamesbond.novemberq.awmn       0.0%     6   93.5  67.3  22.5  99.4  33.1
16. gw-b52.maxfuels.awmn              0.0%     6   79.6  81.1  29.3 143.2  40.9
17. gw-spirosco.b52.awmn              0.0%     6  116.1  99.4  81.3 119.1  16.4
18. gw-b52.hook.awmn                  0.0%     6   91.0 101.7  64.9 203.9  51.5
19. gw-sv1eft.vassilis.awmn           0.0%     6   42.1 118.0  42.1 183.4  58.5
20. gw-vassilis3.mopy.vassilis3.awmn  0.0%     6  135.5 142.0 130.2 160.0  11.3
    gw-vassilis1.vassilis3.awmn
21. ???
```

bgp AirSam<-->Virtual κάτω μέχρι να ξεκαθαρίσει το μπάχαλο ... έχει πολύ πλάκα που από ngia περνάει από κάμποσα σουβλάκια για να ξανακαταλήξει σε novemberq και από εκεί σουβλάκι συνέχεια ... βέβαια το IP δεν καταλαβαίνει μία και ανταπεξέρχεται ... !!

----------


## commando

τα confederation ποιανου ιδεα ηταν τελικα?

----------


## acoul

> τα confederation ποιανου ιδεα ηταν τελικα?


u r on the right track !!

----------


## papashark

> τα confederation ποιανου ιδεα ηταν τελικα?


Να είναι καλά !  :: 

Ασυμετρίες όπως σου είπαν και παραπάνω, είχαμε και πριν τα confederation, οπότε το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αυτά.

----------


## acoul

τι routing τρέχει ο vassilis3 ?

----------


## mojiro

δε σου λεμε, ειναι μυστικο

----------


## manoskol

> τι routing τρέχει ο vassilis3 ?


Ρε acoul ? Νομιζω οτι εισαι πιο εξυπνος....
Αν ειναι μεσα στο confed σιγουρα εχει quagga  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> τι routing τρέχει ο vassilis3 ?
> 
> 
> Ρε acoul ? Νομιζω οτι εισαι πιο εξυπνος....
> Αν ειναι μεσα στο confed σιγουρα εχει quagga


παλιομαρτυριαρη... δε σου ξαναλεω τα μυστικα μας

----------


## acoul

έσιαξε ... ίσως να φοβήθηκε τον κατακλυσμό που πλησιάζει ... για να δούμε πόσες διαδρομές θα τα καταφέρουν και αυτή τη φορά να επιβιώσουν ... πάντως η συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή κάνει αρκετές βόλτες από άκρη σε άκρη στο λεκανοπέδιο ...




> Host Loss% Snt Last Avg Best Wrst StDev
> 1. wrap.dat.awmn 0.0% 50 0.3 0.2 0.2 0.4 0.0
> 2. gw-dat.nettraptor.awmn 0.0% 50 0.6 0.6 0.5 1.1 0.1
> 3. gw-nettraptor.machine22.awmn 0.0% 50 3.2 1.8 0.9 6.2 1.0
> 4. gw-machine22.alex23.awmn 0.0% 50 6.2 4.9 1.9 18.5 3.2
> 5. gw-alex23.trackman.awmn 0.0% 50 8.1 7.7 3.6 17.0 2.9
> 6. gw-trackman.ngia.awmn 0.0% 50 8.1 9.6 3.1 35.2 5.8
> 7. gw-ngia.arhondas.awmn 0.0% 50 7.0 13.5 6.6 38.9 7.8
> 8. ???
> ...

----------


## ysam

Μάλιστα παλουκάρια μου.. 

φταίω εγώ τώρα να αρχίσω το dampening και να δούμε μετά ποιος δεν φτάνει που.. 

papashark έχεις κανένα tool καλό για να βλέπεις πότε laggarei ποιο link? Αν έχεις στείλε και σε μας βρε.. Εσύ που είσαι παλιός και ο νους σου κατεβάζει..

----------


## papashark

> Μάλιστα παλουκάρια μου.. 
> 
> φταίω εγώ τώρα να αρχίσω το dampening και να δούμε μετά ποιος δεν φτάνει που.. 
> 
> papashark έχεις κανένα tool καλό για να βλέπεις πότε laggarei ποιο link? Αν έχεις στείλε και σε μας βρε.. Εσύ που είσαι παλιός και ο νους σου κατεβάζει..


Kαιρό είχα να σε δω να γράφεις κάπου εκτός του κόμβου σου, γιατί όμως δεν μου προκαλεί καμία εντύπωση ότι έγραψες για να ειρωνευτείς ?

olsr αγαπητέ ysam, olsr...  ::

----------


## ysam

Χαίρομαι για σένα αλλά εγώ μιλάω για links και όχι για κάτι άλλο.. 

Επίσης πάλι λάθος κατάλαβες.. Καμία ειρωνεία.. Απλά περιμένω το tool που βλέπεις στα 5 hops μακριά αν lagάρει ένα link. Μάλλον δεν στα είπανε καλά.. 

Τέλος συνέχισε και βάλε όσο περισσότερους κόμβους μπορείς στο confed σου. Μία τέτοια δοκιμή θα ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα.

----------


## papashark

> Χαίρομαι για σένα αλλά εγώ μιλάω για links και όχι για κάτι άλλο.. 
> 
> Επίσης πάλι λάθος κατάλαβες.. Καμία ειρωνεία.. Απλά περιμένω το tool που βλέπεις στα 5 hops μακριά αν lagάρει ένα link. Μάλλον δεν στα είπανε καλά.. 
> 
> Τέλος συνέχισε και βάλε όσο περισσότερους κόμβους μπορείς στο confed σου. Μία τέτοια δοκιμή θα ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα.


Δεν είναι "δικό μου" το confederation.

Ουτε απλά συμμετάσχω με ένα κόμβο για την ώρα...

----------


## spirosco

Μιλωντας για links παντως, παρτε μερικα στατιστικα:
spirosco-alexandros
alexandros-ysam2

Το παραπανω path παιζει με tx/rx ccq 90+ ,nstreme + ts εδω και αρκετο καιρο.

----------


## ysam

ΩΧ Τα links που lagάρουν!!!???? Μηηηηηηηηηηηηη 


Αχχχ βρε papashark πάλι λάθος έκανες, τα βελάκια σου αλλού βρε...

----------


## papashark

> ΩΧ Τα links που lagάρουν!!!???? Μηηηηηηηηηηηηη 
> 
> 
> Αχχχ βρε papashark πάλι λάθος έκανες, τα βελάκια σου αλλού βρε...


Οκ, Γιάννη, εγώ είμαι άσχετος.

Εσύ που ξέρεις σε παρακαλώ εξήγησε μου πρώτα γιατί υπάρχει κόσμος που δεν μπορεί να φτάσει στο φόρουμ ασύρματα όταν άλλοι φτάνουν από την ίδια διαδρομή, και γιατί ενώ ταξιδεύω τις περισσότερες φορές με κάτω από 50ms στο τελευταίο λινκ έχω κάποιες φορές πάνω από 50ms (όχι ότι γίνετε πάντα, κάποιες φορές).

Εγώ βλέπεις είπαμε, άσχετος είμαι, δαχτυλιδάκια πουλάω, εσύ που είσαι ο δικτυάς και ξέρεις όμως, θα μας πεις  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ρε Πανο, πως ξερεις με σιγουρια οτι στο τελευταιο hop τσιμπας το latency κι οχι σε καποιο προηγουμενο?

----------


## ysam

Γιατί μερικούς δεν τους γουστάρουμε και τους βάζουμε λίγο delay έτσι για να μάθουν να κόβουν τα pptp/l2tp.. Κάτσε εσύ πριν μερικά posts δεν μας το έπαιζες ο ειδικός? Τι έγινε τώρα αλλάζουμε πλεύση?

Ακου.. το κλασικό εργαλείο traceroute και γενικός όποιο εργαλείο εκτός αυτών που είναι client/server δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν αν το delay είναι στο τελευταίο hop η στο προηγούμενο η ακόμα και στον ίδιο τον router που ξεκινάει το trace η που καταλήγει. Μερικοί μάλιστα (βλέπε cisco) τα pings τα βάζουν σε τελευταίο priority. 

Το γιατί δεν φτάνει ένας αλλά φτάνει ένας άλλος είναι κλασικό routing πρόβλημα και όχι link που lagάρει. Αν λοιπόν κάποιος έχει βάλει dampening στο bgp του και τα πακέτα πάνε και δεν ξέρουν να γυρίσουν η το ανάποδο, για το δίκτυο που έχει το πρόβλημα τότε ναι μιά χαρά συμβαίνει ότι συμβαίνει. 

Εγώ λοιπόν θα ξεκινήσω, όπως είπα πριν και δεν το κατάλαβες, το dampening με χαλαρά timers και όπως κάναμε και πολύ παλιά αν θυμάσαι (με ένα search θα το βρεις), θα ποστάριζω τα πιο σκάρτα ASs και πόσες φορές flaπάρισαν. 

Αυτά προς ώρας.. Έχουμε και δουλειές..

----------


## papashark

> Ρε Πανο, πως ξερεις με σιγουρια οτι στο τελευταιο hop τσιμπας το latency κι οχι σε καποιο προηγουμενο?


Δεν το ξέρω να σου πω την αλήθεια.

Και για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν με καίει και ιδιαίτερα αν έχω 50ms στο τελευταίο hop, άσε που έτσι κι αλλιώς, μόνο το forum διαβάζω, και με 200ms μια χαρά θα το διάβαζα.

Όμως όταν σπάνια βλέπω να lagάρει στο tracert παραπίσω, αλλά μόνο στο τέλος, μου φαίνετε λίγο δύσκολο να τυχαίνει κάθε φορά να Lagάρει ποιό πριν όχι όταν το βλέπω, αλλά όταν το έχω περάσει μόνο...

Βέβαια και πριν τον Αλέξανδρο βλέπω ελαφρά ανεβασμένα νούμερα, σε κάθε περίπτωση δεν τα θεωρώ όμως ενοχλητικά (όπως και αυτά στο Alexandros-Ysam).


Αυτό που με εξοργίζει όμως είναι ότι κάποιοι δεν φτάνουν στο φόρουμ, και η απάντηση του κομβούχου είναι ότι θα βάλει dampening με χαλαρά timers...

----------


## B52

> Tο 10.42.60.41 ειναι το gw-openhaimer-tholos.awmn
> και ειναι ευθυνη του openhaimer να το φτιαξει.....
> (αν και μου ειχε πει ο mondechristos οτι εχει προβλημα
> με το dns του οποτε καπια στιγμη θα δώσουμε ενα subnet του tholoy)


Oχι να μην αλλαξεις το subnet... αφησε τον να παιδευτει να το λυση...  ::  
κοντα στη λυση ειναι.....  ::  η μια ζωνη δεν του παιζει μονο...

----------


## manoskol

κε Bήταπενηνταδυος δεν βαζετε κανα χερακι στο παιδι να το σπρωξουμε προς αυτην την λύση.....  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Όλοι έχουμε τα προβλήματά μας:  ::  



```
C:\Documents and Settings\Manolis>tracert voip.kapa.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: peggyzina.kapa.awmn [10.86.87.129]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.vmanolis.awmn [10.80.194.129]
  2     4 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-vmanolis.kinglyr.awmn [10.80.210.161]
  3     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  4     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
```

Έτσι, είμαι χωρίς VoIP.  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Με reboot στον κόμβο kinglyr μην φανταστείτε ότι άλλαξε κάτι:  ::   ::  



```
C:\Documents and Settings\Manolis>tracert voip.kapa.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: peggyzina.kapa.awmn [10.86.87.129]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.vmanolis.awmn [10.80.194.129]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-vmanolis.matsoulas.awmn [10.80.194.154]
  3     1 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-matsulas.anka.awmn [10.87.197.146]
  4     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  5     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
```

----------


## vmanolis

Συνεχίζεται...



```
C:\Documents and Settings\Manolis>tracert voip.kapa.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: peggyzina.kapa.awmn [10.86.87.129]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.vmanolis.awmn [10.80.194.129]
  2     2 ms     3 ms     1 ms  gw-vmanolis.matsoulas.awmn [10.80.194.154]
  3     2 ms     3 ms     6 ms  gw-matsoulas.shadowcaster.awmn [10.86.86.137]
  4     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  5     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
```

Δεν μου κάθεται τελικά.  ::

----------


## spirosco

vmanoli, δεν αφηνεις τα traces να ετοιμαζεις καμμια μαγειριτσα σιγα-σιγα...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Έχεις κάποια δοκιμασμένη συνταγή;  ::

----------


## mbjp

> traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 gw-mbjp.vabiris.awmn (10.80.201.13) 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms
> 2 gw-shadowcaster.akops76.awmn (10.86.86.142) 8 ms 17 ms 8 ms
> 3 gw-matsoulas.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.137) 2 ms 7 ms 10 ms
> 4 gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146) 5 ms 7 ms 7 ms
> 5 *

----------


## papashark

> traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 64 hops max, 40 byte packets
> 1 gw-mbjp.vabiris.awmn (10.80.201.13) 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms
> 2 gw-shadowcaster.akops76.awmn (10.86.86.142) 8 ms 17 ms 8 ms
> 3 gw-matsoulas.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.137) 2 ms 7 ms 10 ms
> 4 gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146) 5 ms 7 ms 7 ms
> 5 *


To confederation φταίει !!!


Πάντως μόλις δοκίμασα και πέρασα από την ίδια διαδρομή κανονικά.  ::

----------


## mbjp

ξυλο στους confederationαδες λοιπον  :: 
οσο για σενα θα ελεγα τιποτα για τα dns σου  ::

----------


## manoskol

Μπορεις να καρυδώσεις ... τον badge...εχει ξεχασει το default gateway..... 
γιατι ηθελε να βαλει για λιγο inet στον router....
 :: 
Το φτιαχνει τώρα εν ταχει απο τον οδηγο του Βασίλη για linux...

----------


## papashark

> Μπορεις να καρυδώσεις ... τον badge...εχει ξεχασει το default gateway..... 
> γιατι ηθελε να βαλει για λιγο inet στον router....
> 
> Το φτιαχνει τώρα εν ταχει απο τον οδηγο του Βασίλη για linux...


Ωραία, έχω δικαιολογία να σκοτώσω κάποιον και μάλιστα τον badge !

super !  ::

----------


## badge

Παιδιά συγνώμη... είχα απασχοληθεί με την εγκατάσταση ενός iCage για τους δίσκους και μου ξέφυγε... όλα εντάξει τώρα.  ::  

Thanks manoskol for the heads up.

Thanks papashark for the slaughter. Και μην τραβάς τόσο πολύ το λεβιέ από τον κουλοχέρη, θα τον ξεχαρβαλώσεις  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο xbelis συνεχίζει να έχει πρόβλημα στο routing. Αυτή τη φορά δεν έχει στείλει μήνυμα απόσυρσης στους γείτονές του για τα παρακάτω subnet:


```
10.2.167.0/24
10.20.219.0/24
```

----------


## apollonas

```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.apollonas.awmn [10.34.66.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-apollonas.bedrock.awmn [10.23.32.85]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-bedrock.poseidwn.awmn [10.34.63.89]
  4  1638 ms  3981 ms  2341 ms  10.34.61.177
  5  2402 ms  1449 ms   286 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
  6  2408 ms     *        *     10.19.143.133
  7  1974 ms   706 ms   496 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Μόλις και μετά βίας φτάνω. Τί latency και lost packets είναι αυτά?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.ngia.awmn
traceroute to ns.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.480 ms  0.290 ms  0.268 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  1.180 ms  1.043 ms  1.062 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)  2.305 ms  1.945 ms  1.323 ms
 4  gw-sv1eft.stef.awmn (10.84.231.100)  1.986 ms  1.449 ms  2.188 ms
 5  10.80.199.146 (10.80.199.146)  2.817 ms  2.461 ms  2.059 ms
 6  * * *
 7  10.26.122.181 (10.26.122.181)  3.837 ms  3.867 ms  5.759 ms
 8  nautilus.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.1)  3.747 ms  5.142 ms  4.414 ms
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.ngia.awmn
traceroute to ns.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.869 ms  0.775 ms  0.367 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  1.072 ms  1.304 ms  1.145 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)  1.528 ms  1.457 ms  1.647 ms
 4  gw-sv1eft.stef.awmn (10.84.231.100)  1.778 ms  2.250 ms  1.753 ms
 5  10.80.199.146 (10.80.199.146)  4.111 ms  3.187 ms  2.851 ms
 6  * * *
 7  10.26.122.181 (10.26.122.181)  7.285 ms  5.810 ms  4.231 ms
 8  nautilus.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.1)  4.910 ms  14.684 ms  5.601 ms
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute www.ngia.awmn
traceroute to ns.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.358 ms  0.513 ms  0.420 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  1.063 ms  1.048 ms  0.951 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)  1.543 ms  1.551 ms  1.353 ms
 4  gw-sv1eft.stef.awmn (10.84.231.100)  2.489 ms  1.807 ms  1.863 ms
 5  10.80.199.146 (10.80.199.146)  2.703 ms  3.046 ms  3.449 ms
 6  * * *
 7  10.26.122.181 (10.26.122.181)  40.559 ms  3.880 ms  4.390 ms
 8  nautilus.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.1)  6.952 ms  19.639 ms  3.583 ms
```

Γιατί στο 6ο hop βγάζει αστεράκια;
Όσες φορές και να κάνω το trace, στο συγκεκριμένο hop παίρνω αστεράκια  ::

----------


## papashark

δεν το πρόσεξες καλά..

Πέρνεις *3* αστεράκια....

Τι θες δηλαδή, να το κάνουμε να δείχνει @ για να το καταλάβεις ?  ::

----------


## Cha0s

::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

```
[[email protected]#9158] > /tool traceroute www.ngia.awmn
     ADDRESS                                    STATUS
   1 10.26.35.53     1ms 1ms 1ms 
   2 10.26.35.182    2ms 2ms 2ms 
   3 10.84.231.105   3ms 3ms 3ms 
   4 10.84.231.100   4ms 6ms 3ms 
   5 10.80.199.146   4ms 4ms 4ms 
   6 0.0.0.0         timeout timeout timeout 
   7 10.26.122.181   13ms 5ms 11ms 
   8 10.26.122.1     5ms 6ms 5ms
```

Και από Jollyroger το ίδιο.

Από m0rphy & sinonick πάει από εδώ:


```
[[email protected]] > /tool traceroute www.ngia.awmn
     ADDRESS                                    STATUS
   1 10.84.247.125   2ms 2ms 2ms 
   2 10.84.247.130   4ms 3ms 3ms 
   3 10.84.231.100   4ms 3ms 18ms 
   4 10.80.199.146   17ms 5ms 4ms 
   5 10.31.185.249   7ms 7ms 5ms 
   6 10.26.122.181   9ms 18ms 24ms 
   7 10.26.122.1     6ms 6ms 6ms
```

Και δεν έχει πρόβλημα όπως φαίνεται.

Στην ip που παίρνω τα αστεράκια στο trace φτάνω έτσι: 



```
[[email protected] ~]# traceroute 10.31.185.249 
traceroute to 10.31.185.249 (10.31.185.249), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router (10.26.35.65)  0.691 ms  0.534 ms  0.566 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  1.426 ms  1.173 ms  1.060 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)  2.022 ms  1.330 ms  1.214 ms
 4  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)  3.956 ms  2.494 ms  3.025 ms
 5  gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn (10.80.189.98)  3.017 ms  2.500 ms  3.879 ms
 6  10.32.56.113 (10.32.56.113)  5.686 ms  3.897 ms  3.612 ms
 7  10.32.56.106 (10.32.56.106)  5.655 ms  6.446 ms  5.221 ms
 8  10.31.185.249 (10.31.185.249)  4.622 ms  5.817 ms  3.252 ms
```



```
[[email protected] ~]# tracepath www.ngia.awmn
 1:  nadia.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.69)                         0.318ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.65)                        0.954ms 
 2:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)                  1.567ms 
 3:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                2.396ms 
 4:  gw-sv1eft.stef.awmn (10.84.231.100)                    2.948ms 
 5:  10.80.199.146 (10.80.199.146)                         21.389ms 
 6:  no reply
 7:  10.26.122.181 (10.26.122.181)                          7.762ms 
 8:  nautilus.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.1)                      27.048ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 8 back 8
```

Καμιά ιδέα τι παίζει; 

Όχι ότι θέλω ντε και καλά να μην βγάζει τα αστεράκια απλά με προβλημάτισε...  ::

----------


## trendy

Δε σου απαντάει στο icmp.

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

και στη μέση ο μανώλης ....
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## noisyjohn

> Πώς διορθώνεις την ασυμμετρία? 
> 
> Μάλλον αυτό το πρόβλημα έχουμε εγώ και ο noisyjohn αλλά δεν έχω linux να κάνω tracepath, δεν υπάρχει τρόπος από τα Windows?


ασυμμετρία δεν είχα, και επιπλέον σήμερα κάνενα πρόβλημα, delays φυσιολογικά και το port 80 δουλεύει


```
:~$ tracepath www.awmn
 1:  panther.johnnet (10.2.132.2)                           0.403ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.noisyjohn.awmn (10.2.132.1)                     0.868ms
 2:  gw-noisyjohn-senius.awmn (10.2.132.246)                1.428ms
 3:  10.2.158.253 (10.2.158.253)                            2.292ms
 4:  gw-ithaca-1.warlock.awmn (10.2.164.245)                5.337ms
 5:  gw-ithaca-1.badge.awmn (10.2.164.234)                  3.528ms
 6:  gw-badge.tholos.awmn (10.2.92.129)                     4.589ms
 7:  gw-tholos.acinonyx.awmn (10.2.16.81)                   6.497ms
 8:  gw-acinonyx.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.233)             5.829ms
 9:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)                8.856ms
10:  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)                         8.089ms
11:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                                9.364ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 11
```

άλλη μία απορία στην ζωή μου ...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

ε, ορίστε κάτι να γουστάρουμε!  :: 

εδώ και κανα τεταρτάκι παραμένει το εξής:  :: 


```
/>traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)  2.220 ms  4.149 ms  6.356 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  2.672 ms  6.073 ms  9.211 ms
 3  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)  9.358 ms !N  7.355 ms !N  9.239 ms !N
/>
```


ο vasilis λέει αυτά, ο router.sv1eft.awmn 2605 λέει ούτε "zebra", ούτε "awmn"  :: 


```
show ip bgp 10.19.143.13
BGP routing table entry for 10.19.143.0/24
Paths: (3 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
  Advertised to non peer-group peers:
  10.26.35.181 10.80.190.122 10.84.230.9 10.84.230.226 10.84.230.249 10.84.230.254
  (4343 1790 7164 1552) 123 1286 45 2801
    10.86.86.146 (metric 4) from 10.84.231.105 (10.84.231.65)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, confed-external, best
      Last update: Thu May 24 17:55:45 2007

  92 616 1897 2804 2801
    10.84.230.249 from 10.84.230.249 (10.80.182.1)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Thu May 24 11:09:54 2007

  3451 2581 1286 45 2801
    10.80.190.122 from 10.80.190.122 (10.80.190.65)
      Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external
      Last update: Thu May 24 17:29:25 2007
```

----------


## JollyRoger

fixed!


```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath www.awmn
 1:  vmubuntu.jr.awmn (10.40.186.25)                        1.572ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)                   1.612ms
 2:  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)                 4.090ms
 3:  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)                  9.555ms
 4:  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)                7.361ms
 5:  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)                    7.414ms
 6:  gw-foxer.matsulas.awmn (10.80.189.98)                 20.006ms
 7:  gw-matsoulas.shadowcaster.awmn (10.86.86.137)         49.020ms
 8:  gw-shadowcaster.tenorism.awmn (10.86.86.146)          32.412ms
 9:  gw-tenorism.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.205)             52.167ms
10:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)            26.111ms
11:  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)               34.059ms
12:  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)                        27.404ms
13:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                               38.095ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 13 back 13
[email protected]:~$
```

----------


## Vigor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> Κάνε κανά search στο google για το tracepath ή κάτι που να πιάνει ασυμμετρίες στα win. Και το winmtr ίσως σου κάνει.
> 
> 
> κι εγώ έψαξα άλλα δε βρήκα τπτ! 
> 
> μόνο το mturoute.exe το οποίο κάνει κάτι δικά του... ούτε το ίδιο display, ούτε τα ίδια αποτελέσματα με tracepath....
> 
> το winmtr δεν κάνει tracepath... είναι ανάλογο του traceroute...


Όχι ακριβώς αυτό που θές, αλλά είναι κάτι:
http://www.nscan.org/index.cgi?index=tracert

----------


## JollyRoger

```
[email protected]:/usr/share/cacti$ traceroute www.awmn
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router.jollyroger.awmn (10.40.186.1)  1.292 ms  0.509 ms  0.709 ms
 2  gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.53)  3.328 ms  1.375 ms  3.321 ms
 3  gw-cha0s.vassilis.awmn (10.26.35.182)  3.258 ms  2.155 ms  2.665 ms
 4  gw-vassilis.sv1eft.awmn (10.84.231.105)  3.084 ms  4.702 ms  4.618 ms
 5  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)  4.807 ms !N  8.746 ms !N  6.939 ms !N
[email protected]:/usr/share/cacti$
```

nice... νέα μόδα...  ::

----------


## m0rphy

και απο εδω the same και αποτι λεει το smokepign δεν φτάνουμε http://www.awmn απο τις 15:25 



```
[email protected]:~# tracepath www.awmn
 1:  ns0.m0rphy.awmn (10.24.56.12)                          0.679ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.m0rphy.awmn (10.24.56.1)                        1.321ms
 2:  gw-m0rphy.sw1klk.awmn (10.84.247.125)                  3.395ms
 3:  10.84.231.105 (10.84.231.105)                        asymm  5   5.848ms
 4:  gw-sv1eft.foxer.awmn (10.80.189.89)                  asymm  6  12.521ms !N
     Resume: pmtu 1500
```

----------


## Acinonyx

-

----------


## Cha0s

Έχει γίνει καθημερινό φαινόμενο βλέπω...

----------


## noisyjohn

> Δείτε και αυτο -> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=436274#436274
> 
> Μπορεί να έχει σχέση...


--> jimis123--> anticlimatix


```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      10.2.157.1 (anticlimatix)                           |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                               my.router -    0 |   14 |   14 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   router.noisyjohn.awmn -    0 |   14 |   14 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                gw-noisyjohn-pouran.awmn -    0 |   14 |   14 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |
|                gw.pouran.lebyathan.awmn -    0 |   14 |   14 |    0 |    4 |   16 |    0 |
|                           10.35.163.249 -    0 |   14 |   14 |    0 |    4 |   16 |   16 |
|                            10.42.57.233 -    0 |   14 |   14 |    0 |    5 |   16 |    0 |
|                              10.42.57.2 -    0 |   14 |   14 |    0 |    3 |   15 |    0 |
|                              10.2.157.1 -    0 |   13 |   13 |    0 |   13 |   62 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
```

περνάει από 10.42.57.2

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yang
> 
> Γιάννη
> Αν ισχύει ακόμα αυτή η διαδρομή, κανε ένα tracepath -n γιατί δεν το βλέπω και πολύ νυκοκυρεμένο.
> djbill->senius->yang->anman δεν γίνεται.
> 
> 
> WinMRT, το έκανα, βγαίνει το ίδιο
> και επίσης:
> ...


Μήπως κάποιος μας θέλει κανένα *RESET* ?

Εγώ πάντος έκανα.

----------


## noisyjohn

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      www.spirosco.awmn                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                               my.router -    0 |    7 |    7 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   router.noisyjohn.awmn -    0 |    7 |    7 |    0 |    4 |   16 |    0 |
|                gw-noisyjohn.djbill.awmn -    0 |    6 |    6 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                   gw-djbill.senius.awmn -    0 |    6 |    6 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                    gw-senius.anman.awmn -    0 |    6 |    6 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                  manosrouter.anman.awmn -    0 |    6 |    6 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                  gw-anman.spirosco.awmn -    0 |    6 |    6 |    0 |    5 |   15 |   15 |
|                       www.spirosco.awmn -    0 |    6 |    6 |    0 |    2 |   15 |    0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
```

τώρα ΟΚ
εγώ πάντως δεν έκανα reset  ::

----------


## commando

Κατι με TS η κατι κουνηθηκε εκει .



C:\Documents and Settings\commando>tracert 10.15.173.1



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.thali.awmn [10.15.173.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.commando.awmn [10.15.169.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-commando.erasma.awmn [10.38.126.101]
  3     2 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-erasma.styx.awmn [10.25.177.109]
  4  1617 ms    43 ms    30 ms  gw-styx.ice.awmn [10.25.177.106]
  5   949 ms    19 ms     5 ms  gw-ice.tolishawk.awmn [10.27.243.245]
  6   986 ms    53 ms    33 ms  gw-tolishawk.tsiftakos.awmn [10.27.243.250]
  7   945 ms    28 ms    11 ms  router.thali.awmn [10.15.173.1]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

C:\Documents and Settings\commando>
```

ελα πισω στυξ

----------


## zabounis

Κάτι πάιζει στο Link spirosco-ysam



```
traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  bbr.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.1)  0.710 ms  0.281 ms  0.267 ms
 2  gw-zabounis.trackman.awmn (10.35.161.250)  3.730 ms  1.034 ms  1.146 ms
 3  gw-trackman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)  1.901 ms  1.693 ms  1.534 ms
 4  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  2.328 ms  3.033 ms  1.855 ms
 5  10.19.143.25 (10.19.143.25)  99.021 ms *  899.740 ms
 6  * rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)  160.104 ms  32.103 ms
 7  www (10.19.143.13)  80.643 ms  21.574 ms  15.325 ms
```

και παρακάτω βέβαια...



```
tracepath www.awmn
 1:  zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.3)                            0.958ms pmtu 1500
 1:  bbr.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.1)                        0.786ms
 2:  gw-zabounis.trackman.awmn (10.35.161.250)              2.003ms
 3:  gw-trackman.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.225)              2.570ms
 4:  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)             3.585ms
 5:  10.19.143.25 (10.19.143.25)                          asymm  4  15.154ms
 6:  rtr.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.133)                       asymm  5  57.748ms
 7:  www.awmn (10.19.143.13)                              asymm  6  33.274ms reached
```

Με έχει #@$ησει αυτή η διαδρομή εδώ και 2 μέρες....το έχω γυρίσει από trackman γιατί ο Limah έχει κα΄τι προβληματάκια.....αλλά από είναι τρεις χειρότερα...

----------


## ysam

χμ.. πας από Σπύρο αλλά γυρνάς από Άγη. Αυτό το ρυμάδι το λινκ με τον Άγη ενώ είναι πολύ κοντά και σταθερότατο μας έχουν τρελάνει οι κάρτες που βάλαμε. 

Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να βάλουμε καμία cm9 και από τις δύο πλευρές μου φαίνεται για να στρώσουμε. 

Άγη είσαι εδώ?  ::

----------


## ayis

> Άγη είσαι εδώ?


Ναι? Με ζήτησε κανείς?  ::  

Γιάννη το link πηγαίνει καλά, κάνω συχνά bandwidth test, και πριν από λίγο πήγαινε στα 37Mbps+ ..

----------


## zabounis

Bandwidth μπορεί να βγάζει καλό.......σταθερό είναι? Έχει σταθερά καλά Ping times???

----------


## quam

Μπορεί να καταλάβει κάποιος γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό ???????????????????????????????????????????????????
έχει περάσει ένας μήνας, τι γίνετε βρε παιδιά.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση τα c-classes που είναι σε αναμονή να τρώνε πόρτα ???
Αν ναι τι γίνετε σε αυτήν την περίπτωση.




> @chaos: αν προλαβαίνεις ρίξε και ένα για μένα γιατί εγώ δεν ασχολούμαι καθόλου με το άθλημα.
> 
> Σε συνέχεια προηγούμενου post :
> Το .201 δεν υπάρχει αλλα για του λόγου το αλληθές ξανα στέλνω ...
> 
> 
> ```
> Tracing route to ns0.quam_1.ns.awmn [10.84.66.62]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> ...


Από την πλευρά της Αίγινας


```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: nadia.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.69]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.84.66.69
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.84.66.194
  3     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  4     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  5     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  6     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  7     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  8     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  9     *        *     ^C
```



```
Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.84.66.69
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.84.66.194
  3     3 ms     2 ms     8 ms  gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn [10.32.55.202]
  4     4 ms     3 ms     5 ms  gw-openhaimer.tholos.awmn [10.2.92.137]
  5    10 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-tholos.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.81]
  6     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  7     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  8     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  9     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
 10     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
```

----------


## costas43gr

Στην Αιγινα τι routing τρέχεις ?

----------


## Cha0s

> Θα πρόσθετα ότι σε καμία περίπτωση δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ξεφεύγουμε από τα όρια της κοσμιότητας ... όσοι δεν αντέχουν άλλο αυτή τη κατάσταση, σάλτα στις ταράτσες και εμπρός για νέα λινκ και νέες διαδρομές !!!


Ξεφεύγω από τα όρια;

Έλα στην ταράτσα μου τώρα και αν βρεις κάποιον να κάνεις λινκ που να μην έχει σχέση με το confed πειραιά να με χέσεις.
Ότι λινκ και να κάνουμε περνάει από το confed και κατά συνέπεια από matsulas.

Οπότε κόφτε τις σάλτσες περί κοσμιότητας.
1 χρόνο αναφέρουμε τα προβλήματα.

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση μέσα σε αυτό τον 1 χρόνο να μην υπήρχε χρόνος να μπει να τσεκάρει τα λινκ και στην τελική να τα κόψει αφού δεν ασχολείται ο απέναντι.

Όσο για το αν έχω αποδείξεις κύριε matsulas ξεκίνα να διαβάζεις το φόρουμ να βρεις ένα κατεβατό με σελίδες από traces που κολάμε στην αφεντιά σου.

Δεν βάζω κανένα δίκτυο σαν αυτοσκοπό akops76.
Το ποτήρι ξεχειλίζει όμως.
Πραγματικά ΔΕΝ υπάρχει λύση για ΟΛΟΥΣ μας εδώ κάτω.

Οπότε μου λέτε να ανεχτώ τον matsulas και κάθε matsulas που πέρσι είχε χρόνο να ποστάρει στο 5ghz κάθε τρεις και λίγο για να ζητάει από τον papashark ips από AP του ενώ τώρα που σήκωσε 45 λινκς δεν έχει χρόνο να κόψει όσα είναι μπαζολινκς να μην μας σκίζει.

Βγάλτε άκρη...

Και δεν φτάνει αυτό, αν τα πω γίνομαι ο κακός και ο μαλάκας.
Αν πειράξω το routing γίνομαι ο κακός και ο μαλάκας.
Αν βγάλω λινκ στην απέναντι μεριά της Αθήνας να παρακάμψω το χάλι αυτό πάλι μαντέψτε...είμαι ο κακός και ο μαλάκας.


Για να δω σήμερα πόσο μαλάκα θα με βγάλετε...
Μιας και ότι λέω είναι παράλογο μετά από 1 χρόνο ακριβώς με τα ΙΔΙΑ προβλήματα...

----------


## acoul

> α ρε manoskol που σας χρειαζεται ουτε κιχ δεν προλαβαίνουμε να κάνουμε και μας παίρνει στο κινητό


τι λογαριασμό πληρώνει τον μήνα;

@cha0s: το λινκ με Top τι απέγινε; άσε τι γκρίνια και χοπ ταρατσάδα, έχει κάτι χώματα μέγκλα, από εκεί έρχομαι !!

----------


## GOLDEN DRAGON

τωρα που ειναι και μοδα πρεπει να του κανουμε donation το λογαριασμο  ::

----------


## commando

```
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                    router.commando.awmn -    0 |  802 |  802 |    0 |    0 |   62 |    0 |
|                 gw-commando.erasma.awmn -    0 |  802 |  802 |    0 |    0 |   32 |    0 |
|                     gw-erasma.styx.awmn -    1 |  802 |  797 |    0 |    1 |   31 |    0 |
|                        gw-styx.ice.awmn -    1 |  802 |  795 |    0 |   47 | 1766 |    0 |
|                   gw-ice.tolishawk.awmn -    1 |  801 |  793 |    0 |   61 | 1875 |    0 |
|             gw-tolishawk.tsiftakos.awmn -    1 |  801 |  798 |    0 |   69 | 1781 |   15 |
|                       router.thali.awmn -    2 |  801 |  790 |    0 |   69 | 1812 |   16 |
```

----------


## JollyRoger

εδώ είναι που εδιαφορούν όλοι και λέμε:

εγώ δεν έχω δει τίποτα, άρα έχω τις αμφιβολίες μου... άρα ερασιτεχνικό δίκτυο κλπ... άρα... 

τι το postάρισες αυτό?

----------


## vabiris

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> 
> Κοίτα να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν με απασχολεί.
> Όλοι έχουμε υποχρεώσεις.
> Ξέρω άτομα στο δίκτυο με πολύ περισσότερες και σοβαρότερες υποχρεώσεις από αυτές που μου αναφέρεις και διατηρούν 2-3 κόμβους ταυτόχρονα και παίζουν όλοι άψογα.
> 
> Αν σε ενδιαφέρει ασχολείσαι ακόμα και στις 4 τα ξημερώματα.-
> .....
> ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα!

----------


## badge

Δυστυχώς στα SLA όταν τα υπογράφεις υπάρχουν μόνο δύο καταστάσεις, η GO και η NO GO. Με βάση τα δικά μας δεδομένα, υπάρχουν οι GO, η NO GO, και η NO GO and I f%#@k everyone else around or near me.

----------


## manoskol

Παιδια εχουν αρχισει και γραφονται υπερβολές , απο την αλλη ο cha0s φωνάζει πολύ καιρο ... φτιαχτε επιτελους το πρόβλημα ή βάλτε ενδιαμεσους...
Στο confed στα Πατήσσια οταν το link vaggos13-kaiser μπουκώνε (παρολαυτα χωρις packet loss) αρχισε η γκρινια για το latency... ε βάζοντας τον vaggelis2
ενδιαμεσο μοιραστηκε το traffic και σε αλλες διαδρομες καναμε ποιοτικότερα
και κοντινοτερα link και ησυχάσαμε όλοι...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

αυτό συνέβη επειδή προφανώς σας ενδιέφερε αν κάποιος εκτός από εσάς είχε πρόβλημα...

----------


## badge

Όχι, βασικά μας ενδιέφερε να μη μας πρήζει τα συκώτια ο manoskol.

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

ΟΚ Και με ποιο μηχανισμό γίνεται το scan? Νομίζω ότι είναι το κλειδί στην απάντηση όλων των αποριών... Μόλις μου πείτε θα καταλάβουμε όλοι...

----------


## trendy

Αυτό είναι πολύ γενικό που λες. Οι υλοποιήσεις μας δε νομίζω ότι παραβιάζουν κάπου το rfc. Το ένα παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις λέει για ένα πρόβλημα συγκεκριμένου IOS, το άλλο αναλύει για τα routing loops που εμφανίζονται μέχρι να γίνει converged το δίκτυο. Δεν είναι κάτι εξωπραγματικό. Αυτό που πρέπει να ενδιαφέρει εμάς είναι αν τα routing loops παραμένουν πολύ περισσότερο από το convergence time. Πάντως συμφωνώ απόλυτα ότι το bgp δεν είναι να πειράζεται από κάποιον που δε γνωρίζει (όπως και γενικότερα οτιδήποτε) από τη στιγμή που στο δίκτυό μας εμπιστευόμαστε γενικότερα αυτά που μας ανακοινώνει ο γείτονάς μας.

----------


## spirosco

> I have no clue ... τα παραπάνω λινκ αποτελούν food for thought ...


Λοιπον ουτε κι εγω εχω clue, αλλα νομιζω πως αυτο το link μας ενδιαφερει: fast food

 ::

----------


## trendy

> ΟΚ Και με ποιο μηχανισμό γίνεται το scan? Νομίζω ότι είναι το κλειδί στην απάντηση όλων των αποριών... Μόλις μου πείτε θα καταλάβουμε όλοι...


Ελέγχει ανά δεδομένο χρονικό διάστημα αν είναι ζωντανό το δηλωμένο next-hop. Έχει σημασία αν γίνεται με icmp ή με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο; Από τη στιγμή που τον βλέπει "πάνω" τα στέλνει από εκεί.

----------


## acoul

> Έχει σημασία αν γίνεται με icmp ή με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο;


μόνο στην περίπτωση που κάποιο firewall φιλτράρει τα icmp ή το κάτι άλλο ...

----------


## Vigor

Χωρίς να έχω βρεί με ποιά μέθοδο κοιτάει το BGP αν οι καταχωρήσεις του στο routing table είναι valid, επιβεβαίωσα τα παραπάνω:
*BGP Support for Next-Hop Address Tracking*




> *Default BGP Scanner Behavior*
> 
> BGP monitors the next hop of installed routes to verify next-hop reachability and to select, install, and validate the BGP best path. By default, the BGP scanner is used to poll the RIB for this information every 60 seconds. During the 60 second time period between scan cycles, Interior Gateway Protocol (IGP) instability or other network failures can cause black holes and routing loops to temporarily form.

----------


## Vigor

Βλέπω να γίνεται συζήτηση για ICMP ωστόσο.

----------


## trendy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από trendy
> 
> Έχει σημασία αν γίνεται με icmp ή με κάποιο άλλο τρόπο;
> 
> 
> μόνο στην περίπτωση που κάποιο firewall φιλτράρει τα icmp ή το κάτι άλλο ...


Είναι ειρωνία αλλά δε μας πειράζει να τα κόβει το firewall γιατί έτσι θα βγαίνει unreachable και δε θα επιλέγει αυτή τη διαδρομή αν δεν υπάρχει κάποια άλλη.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Το λάθος θεωρώ ότι είναι σε ένα πολύ λεπτό σημείο... εγώ λέω ότι δεν ελέγχει όλο το routing table... αλλά το BGP Routing table. Ή έστω και να είναι έτσι... Ο τρόπος δε έχει μεγάλη σημασία. Διότι αν ελέγχοντας ας πούμε το subnet 10.19.155.0 μέσα στο AWMN προφανώς δεν θα to Βρει από το default gateway. Αν όμως μιλάμε για την περίπτωση όπου έχουμε 3 Internet router είναι αλλιώς το θέμα.

Υποθέτουμε ότι εχουμε συνδεμενους 
Internet-----Router 1------Router 2------Router 3----Internet
O Router 1 κάνει anounce μόνο το 0.0.0.0/0 και ο ROuter 3 κάνει announce full internet BGP table ο 1,2,3 μηλανε IGP..
κάτι πάει στραβά και πάει το IGP τότε ναι το subnet που κάνει advertise o 3 81.250.0/24 (ας πούμε) είναι icmp reachable από τον 2 μέσο του 1 στο scan... E και? Αυτός δεν είναι ο σκοπός?

Στην δική μας περίπτωση δεν είναι icmp reachable.... άρα και no problemo... η δουλεύει αλλιώς το μαραφέτι?

----------


## trendy

> Το λάθος θεωρώ ότι είναι σε ένα πολύ λεπτό σημείο... εγώ λέω ότι δεν ελέγχει όλο το routing table... αλλά το BGP Routing table.


Κανονικά πρέπει να ελέγχει όλα τα tables.



> Ή και έστω να είναι έτσι... Ο τρόπος δε έχει μεγάλη σημασία. Διότι αν ελέγχοντας ας πούμε το subnet 10.19.155.0 μέσα στο AWMN προφανώς δεν θα to Βρει από το default gateway. Αν όμως μιλάμε για την περίπτωση όπου έχουμε 3 Internet router είναι αλλιώς το θέμα.
> 
> Υποθέτουμε ότι εχουμε συνδεμενους 
> Internet-----Router 1------Router 2------Router 3----Internet
> O Router 1 κάνει anounce μόνο το 0.0.0.0/0 και ο ROuter 3 κάνει announce full internet BGP table ο 1,2,3 μηλανε IGP..
> κάτι πάει στραβά και πάει το IGP τότε ναι το subnet που κάνει advertise o 3 81.250.0/24 (ας πούμε) είναι icmp reachable από τον 2 μέσο του 1 στο scan... E και? Αυτός δεν είναι ο σκοπός?
> 
> Στην δική μας περίπτωση δεν είναι icmp reachable.... άρα και no problemo... η δουλεύει αλλιώς το μαραφέτι?


Το μπλέκεις περισσότερο εδώ γιατί λες ότι κάνουν announce το default gateway. Ενώ το πρόβλημά μας είναι ότι η ύπαρξη του default gateway στο main routing table ως static route προκαλεί τη δρομολόγηση όλων των διαδρομών που δεν ξέρουμε ή που είναι κάτω για κάποιο λόγο προς το internet.
Τέσπα στην περίπτωση που αναφέρεις αν σκάσει από παντού το igp οι 1 και 3 έχουν internet ενώ ο 2 όχι.

----------


## commando

> Μία από τα ίδια και από εδώ, χωρίς commando όμως.


οχι ρε φιλε για ψαξε μαλλον εγω θα φταιω περιμενε το κοιταει ο jolly
lol  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

don't worry, έστρωσε το vpn...



```
router.commando.awmn> sh ip route 0.0.0.0
Routing entry for 0.0.0.0/0
  Known via "kernel", distance 0, metric 0, best
  * 213.5.161.1, via ppp0
```

μπορείς να ηρεμήσεις τώρα!  :: 

viva default gateways και vpnz  ::  ....

----------


## commando

Εβγαλα 4 κομβους που μπορεσα να δω απο το wind οτι ηταν τερματικοι.Ειναι χρονοβορο και δεν μπορω να το κανω απλα οσοι ειναι τερματικοι ας αγνοησουν γιατι και το wind δεν ειναι ενημερωμενο παντα τελεια κ δεν θελω να κανω λαθος μπορει ενδιαμεσα να εχει καποιος 2ο λινκ κ να μην τοχει στο wind .Ευχαριστω.



Παρακαλουνται οι κατωθι να ελεγξουν τα ρουτερ τους για να σταθεροποιηθουν και οσοι εχουν λινκ με τους πιο κατω ας τα κοψουν προσωρινα.
*jstiva,strawhats,kinglyr,vasilis1,althaia,kakis,koki,
sw1klk,matsulas,sv1gfu,speedy2,sv1gft,gollum,klinakis,
selinia1,maragos,sv1ggc,[email protected],sv1vg,greekalaxan,indian,painter,
speedy,speedylaptop,m0rphy,jz,electronick,amar,pkent79,profitis_papashark,
gmes-smarag,infosat,pilgrim,terzis,dreamdaylost,ocean,
alhths,socrates,scorpion.*

Φαινεται απο τα trends πως εχουν με τον ενα η τον αλλο τροπο χτυπηθει ισως απο την κακοκαιρια η ο,τι αλλο.Πρεπει για το καλο του δικτυου να αποδεσμευτουν για λιγο μεχρι να ξαναφτιαχτουν.
Οσοι εχουν κινητα ας τους ειδοποιησουν κ οσοι ειναι στο συλλογο ας τους παρει καποιος τηλ (βλ Babba)πρεπει να υπαρχουν τα κινητα τους....

----------


## Cha0s

Ρε commando για όνομα του θεού με ποια λογική λες αυτά που λες;

Θες να μας τρελάνεις όλους;

Από το nagios θα μου πεις εμένα εδώ κάτω ποιους κόμβους θα κλείσω και ποιους όχι;;;;
Από την άλλη άκρη της Αθήνας το nagios θα μου πει τι γίνεται εδώ κάτω;
Θα ακουστεί κάπως αλλά το μυαλό σου δεν το βάζεις να δουλέψει;


Τι να σου πω...
Αν θες να συνεχίσεις να γίνεσαι ρόμπα και να γελάει ο κόσμος με αυτά που γράφεις...συνέχισε.

Να πω ότι τα έβγαζες τα απότελέσματα με κάμια άλλη μέθοδο (πχ flap statistics που και πάλι ένα προβληματικό λινκ μπορεί να πάρει στο λαιμό του νησίδες κόμβων) πάει στο διάολο... από ένα nagios που βγαίνει από ένα λινκ στην άλλη άκρη της Αθήνας...
Ότι νάναι!

----------


## commando

Οχι ρε Βαγγελη δεν μπορει να ισχυει αυτο.Μου στειλαν pm γιαυτο οτι κ καλα λογω αποστασης 30 hop πχ απο το nagios ακριανα λινκ τρωνε στην καμπουρα τα ενδιαμεσα latencies.Δηλαδη οι κομβοι πχ Αιγινα χαλκιδα κ οπου πιο μακρια θα φαινονται προβληματικοι.
Θα κοιταξω λιγο καποιους ακριανους κομβους οταν ανοιξει παλι το Nagios γιατι δεν παιζει σημερα  ::   ::  
Δεν νομιζω ομως να ισχυει αυτο γιατι αυτοι οι κομβοι δεν ηταν καθολου ακριανοι ολοι οποτε δεν μπορει να με πεισει κατι τετοιο,σορυ ε.
By the way οπως ειπε κ ο acoul αν εχεις καποιο αλλο εργαλειο-προταση δωσε πληροφοριες και λινκ να παρουμε απο κει πληροφοριες αν δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο θα παρακαλεσω να μη μου τα πρηζετε αλλο μεχρι τελοσπαντων να βγει κατι εναλλακτικο.

----------


## Cha0s

Κάνε ότι νομίζεις...
Δικά μου λινκς/κόμβους μην δω στις χαζολίστες σου μόνο. Ακόμα και 10second lag να έχει κάτι δεν πρόκειται να το κατεβάσω επειδή εσύ θέλεις τζάμπα internet από τον σύλλογο.-

Όπως εσύ μας γράφεις κανονικά τόσο καιρό που σου λέμε για το default gateway μην έχεις την απαίτηση από άλλους να μην σε γράψουν.
Να είσαι πρώτα εσύ σωστός όταν πας να κρίνεις τους άλλους.
Και με τα facts που γνωρίζω μέχρι στιγμής όοοοολο αυτό το νταβαντούρι γίνεται για προσωπικό ώφελος και μόνο (βλέπε VPN με την ACN).


Και για να μπω στο πνεύμα σου παραθέτοντας _δυνατά_ επιχειρήματα...
Εγώ προτείνω να κατεβάσεις όλα σου τα λινκς γιατί σε κάτι traces που έκανε ένας φίλος από Αμερική μέσω του VPN της ACN δείχνει ότι προκαλείς πρόβλημα στο ευρύτερο δίκτυο.

Πρέπει να τον πιστέψουμε γιατί είναι μεγάλος δικτυάς.
Διαχειρίζεται περί τα 10 PC στην εταιρία που δουλεύει!  :: 


Βρε τι κάνουν τα Ελληνικά στρατά....  ::

----------


## Neuro

```
                                      Packets               Pings
 Host                               Loss%   Snt   Last   Avg  Best  Wrst StDev
 1. router.thali.awmn                0.0%    93    0.2   0.3   0.1   6.2   0.6
 2. gw-thali.tsiftakos.awmn          0.0%    93    0.6   0.7   0.4   9.3   1.0
 3. gw-tsiftakos.tolishawk.awmn      0.0%    92    2.7   1.4   0.9   3.3   0.6
 4. gw-tolishawk.ice.awmn            0.0%    92    1.4   2.0   1.3   5.4   1.0
 5. gw-ice.styx.awmn                 0.0%    92    2.1   3.5   1.9   9.3   1.8
 6. gw-styx.convict.awmn             0.0%    92    3.0   4.6   2.5  15.0   2.3
 7. gw-convict.sw1hfq.awmn           0.0%    92    3.8   6.3   3.2  22.8   3.8
 8. gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn         75.8%    92    4.9   8.2   4.2  19.6   4.0
 9. gw-vaggos13.vanggelis2.awmn     59.3%    92    6.5   9.1   4.9  20.9   4.4
10. gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn         93.5%    92   12.6  14.1   8.0  23.1   6.8
11. gw-vaggos13.vanggelis2.awmn     87.9%    92   10.1  11.7   8.2  26.3   5.2
12. gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn         91.2%    92   14.3  11.2   5.8  17.1   3.9
13. gw-vaggos13.vanggelis2.awmn     89.0%    92    9.1  15.1   9.1  24.3   6.0
14. gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn         89.0%    92    9.1   9.8   7.5  15.6   2.4
15. gw-vaggos13.vanggelis2.awmn     90.2%    92   14.4  14.5   7.1  26.1   5.3
16. gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn         90.1%    92    9.1  14.1   8.8  30.4   7.3
17. gw-vaggos13.vanggelis2.awmn     91.2%    92   10.4  14.3   7.7  25.6   6.5
18. gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn         91.2%    92   14.4  18.9   9.2  50.6  14.5
19. gw-vaggos13.vanggelis2.awmn     91.2%    92   20.3  15.6  10.2  23.8   5.2
20. gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn         85.7%    92   19.3  21.2  12.2  41.9   9.4
21. gw-vaggos13.vanggelis2.awmn     90.1%    92   12.8  16.9  11.3  32.4   6.9
22. gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn         90.1%    92   17.2  20.5  11.3  30.6   6.2
23. gw-vaggos13.vanggelis2.awmn     91.2%    92   28.6  25.3  13.5  51.8  11.8
24. gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn         89.0%    92   18.1  19.4  11.8  28.6   5.0
25. gw-vaggos13.vanggelis2.awmn     90.1%    92   26.9  19.2  11.8  26.9   5.6
26. gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn         87.8%    91   12.7  21.2  12.7  36.3   7.5
27. gw-vaggos13.vanggelis2.awmn     91.0%    79   42.7  26.4  13.6  52.7  15.2
28. gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn         93.6%    79   18.3  20.8  17.3  23.1   2.8
29. gw-vaggos13.vanggelis2.awmn     91.0%    79   26.5  26.3  16.4  39.5   8.1
30. gw-sw1hfq.vaggos13.awmn         93.3%    76   22.1  23.8  20.9  29.3   3.4
```

Άλλη μια λούπα  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Μμμμμ... Προς τα που είναι το traceroute?

----------


## Neuro

> Μμμμμ... Προς τα που είναι το traceroute?


Προς http://www.awmn Βασίλη. Αλλά ήταν περιστασιακό, τώρα πάω κανονικά.

----------


## commando

> Κάνε ότι νομίζεις...
> Και με τα facts που γνωρίζω μέχρι στιγμής όοοοολο αυτό το νταβαντούρι γίνεται για προσωπικό ώφελος και μόνο (βλέπε VPN με την ACN).
> :


Μη λες βλακεις Βαγγελη κ μην ακους ο,τι σου λενε.εχω 4 vpn ενα με peaceful ,ενα με erasma και ενα με choosen και ενα με συλλογο.Σιγα το vpn δηλαδη του συλλογου τυχαινει να το εχω πιο πολυ λογω στατικης ip,δυστυχως.Κανονικα δεν θα απαντουσα τοχω πει χιλιες φορες αλλα για σενα απαντω.οκ ευχαριστημενος?

----------


## spirosco

> Καλημέρα παιδιά!Εδώ και δύο μήνες έχω πολλά προβλήματα όσον αφορά τον vpn server του συλλόγου.Κάποιες φορές μπορώ να μπω, άλλες όχι.Πάντως στο tracert φτάνω κανονικά στην ip 10.19.143.130. Εδώ και 10 μέρες μου βγάζει σαν σφάλμα ότι το modem της άλλης συσκευής έχει πρόβλημα. Τέλοσ΄πάντων μην λέω πολλά σήμερα επιτέλους μπήκα και όλα καλά (Δεν ξέρώ πότε πάλι θα έχω πρόβλημα όμως). Αυτό που θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω παιδιά είναι εάν ο server είχε κάποιο πρόβλημα ή εγώ έχω το πρόβλημα...
> 
> Ευχαριστώ πολύ


Καλησπερα,

οχι δεν υπηρχε προβλημα με τον server και δεν ειχαμε καποια αλλη σχετικη αναφορα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά η invisible quagga Παρέδωσε ψύχη σε διάφορους κόμβους.... nvak, kronos, trackman, ktl ktl...
Τα bgp updates που κυκλοφορούν είναι ότι να ναι, εξακολουθούμε να βλέπουμε Malformed AS_PATH.. και τελικά πείνασα και πάω να φάω...

----------


## costas43gr

Καλή όρεξη Ιωσήφ  ::  , αλλά υπάρχουν κόμβοι με quagga, άντε 3-4-5.. πόσοι είναι εκεί πάνω, υπάρχουν πολλοί με routing-test πολλών εκδόσεων, routing απλό πολλών εκδόσεων.....τι θες να γίνει  ::  .

Προσπαθούμε να παντρέψουμε μια κατσίκα με εναν ρινόκερο και ένα ουρακοτάγκο, τι θα βγει ? Quiz.......  ::   ::   ::   :: 






Κάτσε να ανακατέψω τα μακαρόνια μην κολησουν ....

----------


## acoul

> Καλά η invisible quagga Παρέδωσε ψύχη σε διάφορους κόμβους.... nvak, kronos, trackman, ktl ktl...
> Τα bgp updates που κυκλοφορούν είναι ότι να ναι, εξακολουθούμε να βλέπουμε Malformed AS_PATH.. και τελικά πείνασα και πάω να φάω...


τι προτείνετε γιατρέ μου; έχει δουλέψει κανείς το ikarus ή το σνομπάρουμε επειδή είναι Ελληνικό προϊόν ??

----------


## ysam

Ψιτ Alex κάνε και κανένα search πριν την πετάξεις.

----------


## NetTraptor

```
route,bgp,debug,packet UPDATE Message in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet     RemoteAddr=10.72.155.254 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet     MessageLength=61 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw Received UPDATE packet in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     RemoteAddr=10.72.155.254 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     Length=61 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     00 3D 02 00 00 00 22 40 01 01 00 40 02 14 02 09 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     30 07 22 9F 13 18 24 48 0E 51 09 0B 09 4B 03 91 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     08 D3 40 03 04 0A 48 9B FE 18 0A 02 1A in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet  in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet     PathAttributes in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet         nexthop=*40186050 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet         bgp-origin=IGP in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet         bgp-aspath=12295,8863,4888,9288,3665,2315,2379,913,2259 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet         bgp-aspath-len=9 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet         bgp-nexthop=10.72.155.254 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet  in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet     NLRI=10.2.26.0/24 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug Add/Update/Remove route by key in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug     Key128: in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug         00 00 00 00 0A 48 9B 01 0A 02 1A 00 FF FF FF 00 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug     Route/Update=DT20 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet UPDATE Message in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet     RemoteAddr=10.72.155.254 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet     MessageLength=61 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw Received UPDATE packet in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     RemoteAddr=10.72.155.254 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     Length=61 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     00 3D 02 00 00 00 22 40 01 01 00 40 02 14 02 09 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     30 07 22 9F 13 18 24 48 0E 51 09 0B 09 4B 03 91 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     10 F6 40 03 04 0A 48 9B FE 18 0A 02 2D in 26-Nov 17:47:12.88 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet  in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet     PathAttributes in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet         nexthop=*40186050 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet         bgp-origin=IGP in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet         bgp-aspath=12295,8863,4888,9288,3665,2315,2379,913,4342 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet         bgp-aspath-len=9 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet         bgp-nexthop=10.72.155.254 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet  in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet     NLRI=10.2.45.0/24 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug Add/Update/Remove route by key in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug     Key128: in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug         00 00 00 00 0A 48 9B 01 0A 02 2D 00 FF FF FF 00 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug     Route/Update=DT20 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet UPDATE Message in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet     RemoteAddr=10.72.155.254 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet     MessageLength=69 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw Received UPDATE packet in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     RemoteAddr=10.72.155.254 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     Length=69 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     00 45 02 00 00 00 2A 40 01 01 00 40 02 1C 02 0B in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     30 07 22 9F 13 18 24 48 0E 51 09 0B 09 4B 03 91 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     10 F6 25 F2 0C 3C 03 01 1B A9 40 03 04 0A 48 9B in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet,read,raw     FE 18 0A 56 5C in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,packet Invalid AS_PATH attribute in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,error UPDATE message error:  Malformed AS_PATH in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,state Entering Idle state in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
route,bgp,debug,state     RemoteAddr=10.72.155.254 in 26-Nov 17:47:12.90 from 10.40.125.65
```

Βοηθάει καθόλου?

----------


## Acinonyx

Χαλάρωσε. Δεν είπε κανείς ότι η quagga είναι τέλεια. Αυτό που λέμε είναι ότι και να έχει όμως μπορούμε να το διορθώσουμε.

Ας δούμε στο παραπάνω πακέτο:


```
Πακέτο BGP
----------------------------------------------
0x0045		45 bytes μέγεθος πακέτου
0x02		Το μήνυμα είναι UPDATE
0x0000		Καμία διαδρομή δεν αποσύρεται
0x042 		Ολικό μήκος attributes

Πρώτο attribute
----------------------------------------------
0x40		Έκδοση BGPv4
0x01  		Origin attribute
0x01  		Μήκος 1 byte
0x00  		Προέρχεται από iBGP

Δεύτερο attribute
----------------------------------------------
0x40  		Έκδοση BGPv4
0x02  		AS Path attribute
0x1C  		Μήκος 28 byte

Πρώτο segment
----------------------------------------------
0x02  		AS_SEQUENCE segment
0x0B  		Μήκος 11 AS (= 22 bytes)
0x3007  	AS 12295
0x229F  	AS 88630
0x1318  	AS 4888
0x2448  	AS 9288
0x0E51  	AS 3665
0x090B  	AS 2315
0x094B  	AS 2379
0x0391  	AS 913
0x10F6  	AS 4342
0x25F2  	AS 9714
0x0C3C  	AS 3132

Δεύτερο segment
----------------------------------------------
0x03  		AS_CONFED_SEQUENCE segment
0x01  		Μήκος 1 AS (= 2 bytes)
0x1BA9  	AS 7081

Τρίτο attribute
----------------------------------------------
0x40  		Έκδοση BGPv4
0x03  		Nexthop attribute
0x04  		Μήκος 4 byte
0x0A489BFE  	Επόμενο hop = 10.72.155.254

Διαδρομή
----------------------------------------------
0x18  		Prefix /24
0x0A565C  	Δίκτυο 10.86.92(.0)
```

Το δεύτερο segment του AS_PATH είναι λάθος! Ο 7081 διαφημίζει AS_CONFED_SEQUENCE σε γείτονες που δεν βρίσκονται στο confederation.

Ας δούμε τον router του vmanolis:



```
BGP neighbor is 10.80.194.146, remote AS 7081, local AS 3132, external link
Description: tsio01
BGP version 4, remote router ID 10.86.92.129
BGP state = Established, up for 3d09h07m
Last read 00:00:07, hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
Configured hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
Neighbor capabilities:
Dynamic: advertised and received
Route refresh: advertised and received(old & new)
Address family IPv4 Unicast: advertised and received
Received 68079 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
Sent 95228 messages, 2 notifications, 0 in queue
Route refresh request: received 3, sent 3
Minimum time between advertisement runs is 30 seconds

For address family: IPv4 Unicast
AF-dependant capabilities:
Outbound Route Filter (ORF) type (64) Prefix-list:
Send-mode: advertised, received
Receive-mode: advertised, received
Outbound Route Filter (ORF) type (128) Prefix-list:
Send-mode: advertised, received
Receive-mode: advertised, received
Outbound Route Filter (ORF): sent; received (3 entries)
Inbound soft reconfiguration allowed
Community attribute sent to this neighbor(both)
Inbound path policy configured
Outbound path policy configured
Incoming update prefix filter list is *awmn-bgp
Outgoing update AS path filter list is *maxaslength
1 accepted prefixes

Connections established 3; dropped 2
Last reset 3d09h09m, due to BGP Notification send
Local host: 10.80.194.145, Local port: 1585
Foreign host: 10.80.194.146, Foreign port: 179
Nexthop: 10.80.194.145
Read thread: on Write thread: off
```

Όπως βλέπουμε ο vmanolis έχει δηλώσει τον tsio01 ως eBGP peer με remote-as 7081.

Ας δούμε στον Tsio01:


```
BGP neighbor is 10.80.194.145, remote AS 3132, local AS 7081, external link
Description: vmanolis
BGP version 4, remote router ID 10.80.194.129
Neighbor under common administration
BGP state = Established, up for 3d09h10m
Last read 00:00:08, hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
Configured hold time is 30, keepalive interval is 10 seconds
Neighbor capabilities:
Dynamic: advertised and received
Route refresh: advertised and received(old & new)
Address family IPv4 Unicast: advertised and received
Received 93957 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
Sent 67042 messages, 0 notifications, 0 in queue
Route refresh request: received 1, sent 1
Minimum time between advertisement runs is 30 seconds

For address family: IPv4 Unicast
AF-dependant capabilities:
Outbound Route Filter (ORF) type (64) Prefix-list:
Send-mode: advertised, received
Receive-mode: advertised, received
Outbound Route Filter (ORF) type (128) Prefix-list:
Send-mode: advertised, received
Receive-mode: advertised, received
Outbound Route Filter (ORF): sent; received (3 entries)
Inbound soft reconfiguration allowed
Community attribute sent to this neighbor(both)
Inbound path policy configured
Outbound path policy configured
Incoming update prefix filter list is *awmn-bgp
Outgoing update AS path filter list is *maxaslength
312 accepted prefixes

Connections established 1; dropped 0
Last reset never
Local host: 10.80.194.146, Local port: 179
Foreign host: 10.80.194.145, Foreign port: 1585
Nexthop: 10.80.194.146
Read thread: on Write thread: off
```

Ο Tsio01 έχει όμως τον vmanolis ως confederation peer και έτσι συνδεόνται! Ο tsio01 νομίζει ότι στέλνει update σε confederation peer και στέλνει το AS_CONFED_SEQUENCE πιστευοντας ότι ο vmanolis θα το αντικαταστήσει με το confed id όταν βγει έξω από το confed. Έλα ντε όμως που αυτό δε γίνεται ποτέ λόγω του γνωστού bug της quagga. Αν λειτουργούσε ο έλεγχος του AS_PATH για AS_CONFED_SEQUENCEs στην quagga (βλέπε παραπάνω patch) ο vmanolis δε θα δεχόταν κανένα Update από τον tsio01. Είναι το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το prepend στα confeds αλλά με διαφορετικό τρόπο εκδήλωσης.

Υπο φυσιολογικές συνθήκες όμως δεν μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα. Συμβαίνει επειδή ο tsio01 προφανώς έχει αμελήει να ενημερώσει το configuration του BGP του.

----------


## Acinonyx

Ορίστε και το malformed AS_PATH με bold



> OpenWrt> show ip bgp 10.86.92.0
> BGP routing table entry for 10.86.92.0/24
> Paths: (2 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
> Advertised to non peer-group peers:
> 10.2.16.86 10.2.16.110 10.34.61.233
> *(1084) 2581 10853 6695 8000 3132 (7081)*
> 10.2.32.100 (metric 1) from 10.2.16.78 (10.2.32.1)
> Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, confed-external, best
> Last update: Mon Nov 26 13:10:14 2007
> ...


Και το patch για την quagga:
ftp://ftp.acinonyx.awmn/quagga/patches/ ... le.diff.gz

----------


## JollyRoger

πόσοι άραγε είναι σε θέση να περάσουν αυτό το patch ήθελα να 'ξερα  ::  

προσωπικά δεν ξέρω απο που να αρχίσω καν!  ::

----------


## costas43gr

Αν θες, ρωτάς και μαθαίνεις, δεν υπάρχει δεν μπορώ, δεν θέλω υπάρχει.....

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από alasondro
> 
> Αρα τι προτείνεις;....που θες να καταλήξεις;
> 
> 
> Δεν θα αρέσουν οι απαντήσεις ... απλά την εικόνα δίνω.. τίποτα δεν παίζει τέλεια και από το να τα ρίχνουμε μια στο MT (*6μηνες βρίζουμε για να διαπιστώνουμε ότι άλλος έκανε γκαγκανιες στα AS_PATH*) και μια στην Quagga καλύτερα να βοηθάμε στο troubleshoot παρά να βγάζουμε ατάκες του στιλ άλλαξε βάλε quagga, βγάλε το default route από την τοστιέρα, και τρύπα κανένα feeder.


Οι απαντήσεις πάντα αρέσουν.

Νομίζω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή λες εν γνώση σου μπαρούφες. Ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι το μόνο πρόβλημα που είδαμε στην quagga είναι σε σχέση με τα confederation και στην ειδική περίπτωση που κάποιος κάνει prepend ή υπάρχει misconfiguration, την οποία μάλιστα είχαμε διαπιστώσει εδώ και πολύ καιρό και είχαμε προειδοποιήσει. Μηδενικοί timers, φαντάσματα prefixes, μη απόρριψη prefix με το AS μας μεσα κ.α., όλα αυτά τα είδαμε στο mikrotik routing. Οπότε μη λες για τους 6 μήνες που βρίζατε και μάλιστα χωρίς να έχει δώσει κανείς κάποιο debug log, γιατί αν αθροίσω το καιρό που έβριζα για τα υπόλοιπα του mikrotik και μάλιστα με αδειάσειστα στοιχεία θα βγάλουμε χρόνια. Άσε που όταν έδωσες logs, βρέθηκε η αιτία μέσα σε λίγες ώρες και η λύση σε λίγες μέρες. Για πές μου, πόσο καιρό περιμένουμε να μας φτιάξουν τους BGP timers από την mikrotik; Εεε;  :: 

Δε λέω ότι η quagga είναι τέλεια, αλλά ότι και να συμβεί μπορούμε να την διορθώσουμε. Δεύτερον, με την quagga δεν είμαστε τυφλοί. Μπορούμε (αν θέλουμε) να δούμε πολλές πληροφορίες που μπορεί κάπου να μας φανούν χρήσιμες όπως πότε συνδέθηκε ο peer, πόσα messages ανταλλάξαμε, γιατί δεν συνδέεται, τί δυνατότητες έχει, αν μας στέλνει φίλτρα, τι communities κυκλοφορουν στο δίκτυο, από που προέρχεται ένα prefix, πότε έγινε η τελευταία αλλαγή στο prefix κ.α.

Μήπως νομίζεις ότι είχα όρεξη να κάτσω να φτιάξω το mpk installer ή όλα αυτά τα πακέτα στο mikotik; Ούτε καν το χρησιμοποιώ το ρημάδι! Έπρεπε όμως να δωθεί κάποια λύση τότε.

Δε σ'αρέσει η Quagga; Μαζί σου! Δοκίμασε κάτι νέο που μπορεί να διαθέτει ακόμη περισσότερες δυνατότητες και να βοηθήσει ακόμη πιο πολύ το δίκτυο..
Θες να χρησιμοποιείς mikrotik routing; Πάλι μαζί σου! Να παραδέχεσαι όμως ότι χρησιμοποιείς εν γνώση σου ένα σύστημα που έχει προβλήματα.

Τώρα, αν σήμερα-αύριο-μεθάυριο η mikrotik βγάλει το super-duper-routing-software, μη περιμένεις να πέσουμε όλοι με τα μούτρα επειδή έτσι λέει το site. Εγώ τουλάχιστον ΔΕΝ εμπιστεύομαι πιά και θεωρώ ότι είναι χάσιμο χρόνου να προσπαθώ να κάνω troubleshooting σε κάτι που στην τελική θα το φτιάξουν μετά απο 5-10 εκδόσεις (και αν...) οπότε μπορεί να έχει λήξη και η άδεια μου.

Λες να κάνουμε troubleshooting..
Έσύ γιατί δεν έκανες troubleshooting στο πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισες με το prepend;
Που είναι τα debug logs; 
Δε ξέρεις πως γίνεται debug στην quagga επειδή δεν έχει κουμπάκια; Έψαξες; Ρώτησες στο forum;

Ενεροποίησε το debugging και κάνε ένα paste να δούμε τι συμβαίνει λοιπόν..

----------


## NetTraptor

Σε τι να κάνω debug.. σε ένα service που crasharei... ελεος ποια..  :: 

P.S. το setting για τους timer είναι εκεί.. αν δεν το βάζουν τι να κάνω.. το AS_Path problem δες πότε το έκανα report. Και εγώ γουστάρω όταν κάποιοι λένε μπαρούφες εν γνώση τους που και που

----------


## Acinonyx

> Σε τι να κάνω debug.. σε ένα service που crasharei... ελεος ποια..


Βαριέσαι να κάνεις; Βάλε mikrotik routing και μη μας τα πρήζεις τότε.

----------


## JollyRoger

γιατί να μην κάνεις ρε συ joseph?... 

αφού είσαι στην "προνομιακή θέση" να έχεις το bug και τον τρόπο να βρεθεί λύση (αν κάνεις την καλή, και δεδομένου οτι ο aci προφανώς ενδιαφέρεται..)...  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> 4. Τα cisco τα ξεχνάμε διότι για να ρουταρεις τα Mbit μερικών θες κάτι χιλιάδες euro


O 1712 που έχω μία φορά έπιασε 70% cpu ρουτάροντας κοντά στα 30 Mbps.

Συνήθως κυμαίνεται στο 10-20% cpu με λιγότερα από 10Mbps

Αν ο σκοπός κάποιου είναι να μαζέψει όλο το traffic του λεκανοπεδίου, τότε ναί τα ciscάκια δεν ενδείκνυνται.

Αν όμως θέλει να έχει έναν μικρό και αξιόπιστο κόμβο, τότε είναι ότι πρέπει.

Προσωπικά ακολουθώ τον δεύτερο δρόμο.

Έδώ και πολύ καιρό έχω δύο πεσμένα λινκς. 

Ο "κάποιος" στη θέση μου θα τα είχε αναδιατάξει για να μην χάνει κίνηση.

Εγώ περιμένω τους δικτυακούς γείτονές μου να τα ξανανεβάσουν όσο και αν τους πάρει (ας πούμε, ν' απολυθεί από το στρατό ο tse0123)

Είναι απείρως ωραιότερο ν' απολαμβάνεις τον σεβασμό των δικτυακών σου γειτόνων, για την σταθερότητα του κόμβου τόσο σ' επίπεδο μηχανημάτων αλλά και χαρακτήρα του κομβούχου, από το να την βρίσκεις με πιταρισμένα MRTG.

Άποψή μου, πάντα

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από NetTraptor
> 
> Σε τι να κάνω debug.. σε ένα service που crasharei... ελεος ποια.. 
> 
> 
> Βαριέσαι να κάνεις; Βάλε mikrotik routing και μη μας τα πρήζεις τότε.


Μην παραφέρεσαι... δεν το εχω άμεσα εγώ το πρόβλημα..  :: 



```
router.nvak.awmn# terminal monitor
router.nvak.awmn# BGP: 10.14.145.234 send message type 4, length (incl. header) 19
BGP: 10.14.145.244 rcv message type 4, length (excl. header) 0
BGP: 10.14.145.205 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.14.145.205, origin i, path 1 4571 10130 8580 2125 633 4016 7260 7592
BGP: 10.14.145.205 rcvd 10.80.224.0/24
BGP: 10.14.145.205 rcv message type 4, length (excl. header) 0
BGP: 10.14.145.212 send message type 4, length (incl. header) 19
BGP: 10.14.145.244 send message type 4, length (incl. header) 19
BGP: 10.14.145.234 rcv message type 4, length (excl. header) 0
BGP: 10.14.145.234 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.14.145.234, origin i, path 3665 199 2510 2662 3749 6835 8505 1286 2379 4790 3757 7430 6209
BGP: 10.14.145.234 rcvd 10.42.56.0/24
BGP: 10.2.13.105 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.2.13.105, origin i, path 72 2113 12302 4016 7051 4266 2277 7425 9115 8008
BGP: 10.2.13.105 rcvd 10.84.130.0/24
BGP: 10.2.13.105 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.2.13.105, origin i, path 72 2113 12302 4016 7051 4266 2277 7425
BGP: 10.2.13.105 rcvd 10.80.204.0/24
BGP: 10.2.13.105 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.2.13.105, origin i, path 72 2113 12302 4016 7051 4266 2277 7425 9115
BGP: 10.2.13.105 rcvd 10.84.131.0/24
BGP: 10.2.13.105 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.2.13.105, origin i, path 72 913 9355 3728 7164 4075 10495 8320 7592
BGP: 10.2.13.105 rcvd 10.80.224.0/24
BGP: 10.2.13.105 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.2.13.105, origin i, path 72 913 2628 10634 5013
BGP: 10.2.13.105 rcvd 10.26.139.0/24
BGP: 10.2.13.105 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.2.13.105, origin i, path 72 913 2628 11087 11217 4002 616 633 4016 7260
BGP: 10.2.13.105 rcvd 10.80.205.0/24
BGP: 10.2.13.105 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.2.13.105, origin i, path 72 2113 827 7522 4592 6718 3757 7430 6209
BGP: 10.2.13.105 rcvd 10.42.56.0/24
BGP: 10.14.145.234 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.14.145.234, origin i, path 3665 8959 4758 2379 2315 1 2804 1897 4790 3757 7430 6209
BGP: 10.14.145.234 rcvd UPDATE about 10.42.56.0/24 -- DENIED due to: as-path contains our own AS;
BGP: 10.14.145.234 rcvd UPDATE about 10.42.56.0/24 -- withdrawn
BGP: 10.14.145.234 Can't find the route 10.42.56.0/24
BGP: 10.14.145.205 send message type 4, length (incl. header) 19
BGP: 10.2.13.105 send message type 4, length (incl. header) 19
BGP: 10.14.145.205 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.14.145.205, origin i, path 1 10616 7390 1270 2662 3749 3757 7430 6209
BGP: 10.14.145.205 rcvd 10.42.56.0/24
BGP: 10.2.13.105 rcv message type 4, length (excl. header) 0
BGP: 10.14.145.226 rcv message type 4, length (excl. header) 0
BGP: 10.14.145.212 rcv message type 4, length (excl. header) 0
BGP: 10.14.145.226 send message type 4, length (incl. header) 19
BGP: 10.14.145.244 rcv message type 4, length (excl. header) 0
BGP: 10.14.145.234 send message type 4, length (incl. header) 19
BGP: 10.14.145.234 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.14.145.234, origin i, path 3665 8959 4758 2379 1286 2841 4016 7260
BGP: 10.14.145.234 rcvd 10.80.205.0/24
BGP: 10.14.145.205 rcv message type 4, length (excl. header) 0
BGP: 10.14.145.234 rcv message type 4, length (excl. header) 0
BGP: 10.14.145.205 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.14.145.205, origin i, path 1 543 2720 827 7271 3749 3757 7430 6209
BGP: 10.14.145.205 rcvd 10.42.56.0/24
BGP: 10.14.145.205 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.14.145.205, origin i, path 1 6275 10636 3210 3451 1265 23 2277 7425 7260
BGP: 10.14.145.205 rcvd 10.80.205.0/24
BGP: 10.14.145.212 send message type 4, length (incl. header) 19
BGP: 10.14.145.244 send message type 4, length (incl. header) 19
BGP: 10.14.145.205 send message type 4, length (incl. header) 19
BGP: 10.2.13.105 send message type 4, length (incl. header) 19
BGP: 10.2.13.105 rcv message type 4, length (excl. header) 0
BGP: 10.14.145.226 rcv message type 4, length (excl. header) 0
BGP: 10.14.145.212 rcv message type 4, length (excl. header) 0
BGP: 10.14.145.226 send message type 4, length (incl. header) 19
BGP: 10.14.145.226 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.14.145.226, origin i, path 2379 913 2628 10634 5013 144 3996 913 4935 3110 4343 10139 6283 6628 6445 5000 915
8 8029 8029 7578 9664 8221 6801 6202 2523 9714 3132 8000 6695 10853 7522 827 2113 72 913 4935 3110 11399 3473 3451 1265 23 405 8502 8320 10495 6496 12595 13220 
7032 2277 4266 7051 3990 6459 841 8580 1286 2581 7474 12302 4016 633 2125 9031 6944 4272 4263 1317 7626 588 3210 3451 1265 23 2331 1806 6379
BGP: 10.14.145.226 rcvd 10.24.71.0/24
BGP: 10.14.145.226 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.14.145.226, origin i, path 2379 1286 2841 4016 7260
BGP: 10.14.145.226 rcvd 10.80.205.0/24
BGP: 10.14.145.226 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.14.145.226, origin i, path 2379 1286 2581 10853 2339 405 8502 8320 7592
BGP: 10.14.145.226 rcvd 10.80.224.0/24
BGP: 10.14.145.244 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.14.145.244, origin i, path 810 810 810 810 810 810 7451 4320 11536 11442 2379 1286 2581 10853 2339 10139 6454
 7425
BGP: 10.14.145.244 rcvd 10.80.204.0/24
BGP: 10.14.145.244 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.14.145.244, origin i, path 810 810 810 810 810 810 7451 4320 11536 11442 2379 1286 2581 10853 2339 10139 6454
 7425 9115
BGP: 10.14.145.244 rcvd 10.84.131.0/24
BGP: 10.14.145.244 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.14.145.244, origin i, path 810 810 810 810 810 810 7451 4320 11536 11442 2379 1286 8580 2125 633 4016 7260 75
92
BGP: 10.14.145.244 rcvd 10.80.224.0/24
BGP: 10.14.145.244 rcvd UPDATE w/ attr: nexthop 10.14.145.244, origin i, path 810 810 810 810 810 810 7451 4320 11536 11442 6275 10636 3210 3451 1265 23 2277 74
25 7260
BGP: 10.14.145.244 rcvd 10.80.205.0/24
BGP: 10.14.145.234 rcv message type 4, length (excl. header) 0
BGP: 10.14.145.234 send message type 4, length (incl. header) 19
BGP: 10.14.145.244 rcv message type 4, length (excl. header) 0
BGP: Performing BGP general scanning
BGP: 10.14.145.205 rcv message type 4, length (excl. header) 0
BGP: 10.14.145.212 send message type 4, length (incl. header) 19
BGP: 10.14.145.244 send message type 4, length (incl. header) 19
BGP: 10.14.145.205 rcvd UPDATE about 10.80.205.0/24 -- withdrawn
BGP: Received signal 11 at 1197258117 (si_addr 0xc, PC 0x8055401); aborting...
Connection closed by foreign host.

Welcome back!
```

----------


## JollyRoger

@mauve κι εμένα η άποψή μου είναι οτι τσουβαλίαζεις όποιον δεν έχει cisco οτι "τη βρίσκει με πιτταρισμένα mrtg"...

----------


## MAuVE

> @mauve κι εμένα η άποψή μου είναι οτι τσουβαλίαζεις όποιον δεν έχει cisco οτι "τη βρίσκει με πιτταρισμένα mrtg"...


'Αποψή σου, πάντα δεκτή

----------


## NetTraptor

ΚΑι των κόλλησα τελείως.. τώρα..  ::   ::   ::  
Oooops sorry nvak...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

ειδικά ο nvak, πιστεύω οτι το χαλαλίζει ένα κόλλημα, στην υπηρεσία της εύρεσης λύσης!  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Αυτα τα ολιγα σε πρωτη φαση


Γιατί έχεις και άλλα;
Εσένα δηλαδή το μπρίκι σου παίζει οκ;

----------


## Cha0s

Έχουν αλλάξει τα paths τώρα.

Δεν περνάω από τους 4 κόμβους που ανέφερα πιο πάνω ως 'ύποπτους'.

----------


## Cha0s

> Εγω παντως πιστευω οτι στην προσπαθεια του καποιος να κλεισει το port 80 στο router του τα εκανε μανταρα


Sure... φαντάζομαι όλοι μπερδεύουν το Input με το Forward και κόβουν την 10.19.147.241 με dst port 80 TCP  ::

----------


## andreas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> Αυτα τα ολιγα σε πρωτη φαση
> 
> 
> Γιατί έχεις και άλλα;
> Εσένα δηλαδή το μπρίκι σου παίζει οκ;



Εσυ εβαλες σε πολλα μπρικια? Ειναι καλα ή στο πειραξανε?

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από manoskol
> 
> εγώ πάντως πιστεύω ότι στην προσπάθεια του κάποιος να κλείσει το port 80 στο router του τα έκανε μαντάρα 
> 
> 
> Sure... φαντάζομαι όλοι μπερδεύουν το Input με το Forward και κόβουν την 10.19.147.241 με dst port 80 TCP


εαν είχε μπει κάτι στο forward τότε θα σκάλωνε γενικώς η 80 και όχι μόνο το leachers, προφανώς έχει μπει κάτι ειδικά για το leachers σε κάποιον από αυτούς τους 5.

viper7gr: gw-vassilis.viper7gr.awmn (10.80.190.122)
sw1hfq: gw-viper7gr.sw1hfq.awmn (10.17.127.121)
sw1jrb: gw-sw1hfq.sw1jrb.awmn (10.17.128.17)
sw1ggw: gw-sw1jrb.sw1ggw.awmn (10.17.128.34)
kakalos: gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn (10.80.198.122), gw-anka.kakalos.awmn (10.87.197.15 :: 

κατά λάθος δεν θα έχει μπει, απλά ίσως προοριζόταν μόνο για clients/ethernet/κλπ

κακία: δεν είναι στον sw1hfq, αφού αυτός όλη ώρα θέλει το bandwidth να είναι στην τσίτα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fon_hussan

Κλειδώθηκε για μερικά λεπτά μέχρι την διάπσπαση των τελευταίων 5 σελίδών του σε ΟΤ....

Παρακαλώ αναμείνατε...  ::  
18:50 ---> Ολοκλήρωση της διάσπασής (κριτήριο προσωπικό-υπηρεσιακόδικτυακό μπέρδεμα μέσα στην προσπάθεια εξερέυνησης προβλημάτων δρομολόγησης)

Μεταφέρθηκαν τα στο παρακάτω θέμα:
viewtopic.php?f=40&t=35292

----------


## sokratisg

Ένα συμμάζεμα παρακαλώ σε κάποια VLANs και σε κάποια routes...



```
Tracing route to router.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  zabon.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.1]
  2     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn [10.80.205.249]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-akops76.vabiris.awmn [10.80.205.254]
  4    17 ms     2 ms     1 ms  gw-vabiris.mbjp.awmn [10.80.201.14]
  5     5 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-seaman.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.145]
  6    15 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn [10.32.49.18]
  7    19 ms    24 ms     3 ms  gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn [10.32.55.202]
  8    18 ms     4 ms     2 ms  gw-openhaimer.tholos.awmn [10.2.92.137]
  9     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-dimitris.manoskol.awmn [10.23.26.50]
 10    24 ms    20 ms    33 ms  gw-dimitris.manoskol.awmn [10.23.26.50]
 11    19 ms    27 ms    21 ms  gw-manoskol.spooky.awmn [10.2.52.81]
 12    32 ms    40 ms    19 ms  gw-spooky.gounara.awmn [10.2.159.89]
 13    36 ms    33 ms    38 ms  gw-sw1jrb.warlock.awmn [10.17.128.26]
 14    24 ms    70 ms    36 ms  gw-mary.ashi.awmn [10.13.250.98]
 15    44 ms    37 ms    29 ms  gw-maiden.ashi.awmn [10.42.62.253]
 16    35 ms    24 ms    19 ms  gw-badge.ithaca-1.awmn [10.2.164.233]
 17    30 ms    37 ms    21 ms  gw-pikos.badge.awmn [10.2.86.237]
 18    28 ms    23 ms    27 ms  gw-openhaimer.tholos.awmn [10.2.92.137]
 19    35 ms    42 ms    28 ms  gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn [10.32.55.202]
 20  gw-dimitris.manoskol.awmn [10.23.26.50]  reports: Destination net unreachab
le.

Trace complete.

I:\Documents and Settings\sokratisg>tracert 10.32.54.1

Tracing route to router.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  zabon.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.1]
  2     2 ms     5 ms     3 ms  gw-sokratisg.mary.awmn [10.32.49.42]
  3     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-mary.ashi.awmn [10.13.250.98]
  4     8 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-maiden.ashi.awmn [10.42.62.253]
  5     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  6     8 ms    27 ms    14 ms  gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn [10.42.44.126]
  7    28 ms    17 ms    23 ms  gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn [10.42.60.22]
  8    18 ms     5 ms    34 ms  gw-selete.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.249]
  9     8 ms    12 ms    23 ms  gw.mernion2.selete.awmn [10.41.228.74]
 10    14 ms    14 ms     8 ms  10.2.63.146
 11    26 ms    12 ms     9 ms  10.2.63.66
 12     5 ms     5 ms     6 ms  gw-eufonia.antonisk7.awmn [10.22.0.226]
 13    17 ms     8 ms    20 ms  gw-mary.ee.awmn [10.13.250.114]
 14    18 ms    19 ms     4 ms  gw-sokratisg.mary.awmn [10.32.49.42]
 15    30 ms     6 ms     7 ms  gw-mary.ashi.awmn [10.13.250.98]
 16     8 ms    22 ms    31 ms  gw-maiden.ashi.awmn [10.42.62.253]
 17    34 ms    26 ms    36 ms  10.42.60.42
 18    20 ms    21 ms    18 ms  gw-b52.openhaimer.awmn [10.42.44.126]
 19    27 ms    17 ms    21 ms  gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn [10.42.60.22]
 20  ^C
```




```
Tracing route to router.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  zabon.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn [10.80.205.249]
  3    11 ms    19 ms     9 ms  gw-mbjp.vabiris.awmn [10.80.201.13]
  4    21 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-sv1ceb.jstiva.awmn [10.80.197.106]
  5    28 ms    17 ms    22 ms  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ceb.awmn [10.80.198.98]
  6    22 ms    12 ms    34 ms  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn [10.80.198.121]
  7    25 ms     4 ms    18 ms  router1.kakalos.awmn [10.87.216.65]
  8     6 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-sokratisg.kakalos.awmn [10.32.49.46]
  9    31 ms    19 ms     6 ms  gw-kakalos.anka.awmn [10.87.197.157]
 10    19 ms    22 ms    32 ms  dell.metalab.awmn [10.2.33.16]
 11    12 ms     6 ms     7 ms  wrap.metalab.awmn [10.2.33.5]
 12    24 ms    14 ms    27 ms  10.17.122.131
 13     6 ms     6 ms     6 ms  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ceb.awmn [10.80.198.98]
 14    73 ms    29 ms    75 ms  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn [10.80.198.121]
 15    10 ms    10 ms    31 ms  router1.kakalos.awmn [10.87.216.65]
 16    78 ms    28 ms    31 ms  gw-sokratisg.kakalos.awmn [10.32.49.46]
 17    28 ms    40 ms    35 ms  zabon.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.1]
 18     8 ms    15 ms    35 ms  gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn [10.80.205.249]
 19    16 ms    46 ms    12 ms  gw-akops76.vabiris.awmn [10.80.205.254]
 20    31 ms    29 ms    41 ms  gw-sv1ceb.jstiva.awmn [10.80.197.106]
 21    43 ms    62 ms    44 ms  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ceb.awmn [10.80.198.98]
 22    70 ms    61 ms    42 ms  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn [10.80.198.121]
 23    21 ms    35 ms    33 ms  router1.kakalos.awmn [10.87.216.65]
 24    32 ms    21 ms    44 ms  gw-sokratisg.kakalos.awmn [10.32.49.46]
 25    96 ms    31 ms    28 ms  zabon.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.1]
 26    57 ms    59 ms    87 ms  gw-sokratisg.akops76.awmn [10.80.205.249]
 27    80 ms    49 ms    49 ms  gw-akops76.vabiris.awmn [10.80.205.254]
 28    70 ms    80 ms    97 ms  gw-sv1ceb.jstiva.awmn [10.80.197.106]
 29   115 ms   129 ms    87 ms  gw-sw1ggw.sv1ceb.awmn [10.80.198.98]
 30    68 ms    88 ms    63 ms  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn [10.80.198.121]

Trace complete.
```


Οπ!! Πήγαμε και βολτίτσα από Πατήσσια τώρα και μετά σκάσαμε και ΒΠ να πιούμε και τον καφέ μας  ::  



```
I:\Documents and Settings\sokratisg>tracert 10.32.54.1

Tracing route to router.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  zabon.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  gw-sokratisg.seaman.awmn [10.32.49.18]
  3     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn [10.32.55.202]
  4     3 ms     2 ms     4 ms  gw-openhaimer.tholos.awmn [10.2.92.137]
  5     3 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-pikos.badge.awmn [10.2.86.237]
  6     3 ms     4 ms     5 ms  gw-badge.sotirisk.awmn [10.2.43.244]
  7    12 ms    18 ms    10 ms  10.2.158.245
  8    16 ms    23 ms    28 ms  gw-mary.ashi.awmn [10.13.250.98]
  9     7 ms    11 ms    18 ms  gw-maiden.ashi.awmn [10.42.62.253]
 10    61 ms    19 ms    18 ms  gw-maiden.space.awmn [10.2.152.221]
 11     8 ms    13 ms    13 ms  gw-trackman.klarabel.awmn [10.35.161.242]
 12    14 ms    29 ms    18 ms  gw-spirosco.trackman.awmn [10.17.119.226]
 13    34 ms    23 ms     8 ms  gw-Trackman.nvak.awmn [10.14.145.225]
 14    22 ms    30 ms    18 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
 15    45 ms    33 ms    18 ms  10.49.125.65
 16    44 ms    14 ms    15 ms  gw-trackman.zabounis.awmn [10.35.161.249]
 17    20 ms    16 ms    16 ms  gw-spirosco.trackman.awmn [10.17.119.226]
 18    23 ms    29 ms    17 ms  gw-Trackman.nvak.awmn [10.14.145.225]
 19    47 ms    37 ms    18 ms  ring.bliz.awmn [10.2.13.161]
 20    23 ms    26 ms    45 ms  gw-bliz.ayis.awmn [10.2.13.124]
 21    47 ms    18 ms    23 ms  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn [10.34.61.187]
 22    34 ms    26 ms     *     10.49.125.65
 23  gw-openhaimer.tholos.awmn [10.2.92.137]  reports: Destination net unreachable.
```

----------


## sokratisg

Και τώρα όλα οκ. Εεεε ρε τι σου είναι το dynamic routing!  ::  



```
Tracing route to router.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  zabon.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.1]
  2    10 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-sokratisg.kakalos.awmn [10.32.49.46]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router1.kakalos.awmn [10.87.216.65]
  4     2 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-kakalos.sw1ggw.awmn [10.80.198.121]
  5    29 ms     3 ms    10 ms  gw-sw1ggw.sw1jrb.awmn [10.17.128.33]
  6     7 ms     3 ms     4 ms  gw-sw1jrb.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.128.18]
  7     5 ms    16 ms     6 ms  router.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.1]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Neuro

Πέσε για ύπνο ρε καμένε ... sorry μονολογώ.  ::

----------


## sokratisg

> Πέσε για ύπνο ρε καμένε ... sorry μονολογώ.


"καμμένε" είναι βρε καμένε....  ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

```
C:\Documents and Settings\yorgos>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.yorgos.awmn [10.26.154.1]
  2     2 ms     2 ms     1 ms  10.26.154.66
  3    13 ms     4 ms     2 ms  gw-entreri.dti.awmn [10.37.56.89]
  4     4 ms     4 ms     3 ms  bridge-itox2.dti.awmn [10.37.56.242]
  5    17 ms     4 ms     6 ms  gw-dti.ayis.awmn [10.37.56.158]
  6     5 ms     4 ms     6 ms  gw2.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.25]
  7     8 ms     5 ms     6 ms  rtr1.ysam2.awmn [10.19.143.133]
  8    19 ms     9 ms     8 ms  www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.
```

Όρε μεγαλεία...

----------


## anka

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από yorgos
> 
> Φαντάζομαι ότι έχει κοπεί κάπου το ρεύμα, αλλά γιατί το κάνει αυτό?
> 
> 
> Προσωρινή δυσλειτουργία του A.I. αλγόριθμου των «έξυπνων» διαδρομών...


...plus routing test και mikrotik routing κάπου εκεί μέσα  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Eγώ βλέπω αυτό: 


```
*> 10.19.147.0/24   10.26.154.650                          3751 11520 11442 62
75 10636 10787 4462 13906 12481 8710 2198 532 12274 9664 8221 3280 8029 9158 233
1 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 3451 2339 2288 10634 6
696 533 57 3298 9632 4500 3200 3914 913 2628 11087 11217 12088 3725 7311 4084 83
45 7756 6985 1982 3210 588 3728 7164 10853 7347 4097 806 3267 913 4342 9714 2523
 6202 6561 6727 6236 7390 3749 3757 2581 3451 1265 23 1790 1766 1130 5061 3067 4
029 5091 3473 92 616 1286 8580 3990 1702 6840 38 2379 2315 1 543 2720 i
```

Προέρχεται μόνο από το if με εσένα yorgos. Τα υπόλοιπα το έχουν αποσύρει. 

Οπότε κάποιος σε αυτή τη λίστα λογικά ακόμα το διαφημίζει για τον ακριβώς από πάνω λόγο  :: 

ΕDIT: Δεν είναι στον 1 από το routing table που μπορώ να δω.

----------


## yorgos

> Eγώ βλέπω αυτό: 
> 
> 
> ```
> *> 10.19.147.0/24   10.26.154.650                          3751 11520 11442 62
> 75 10636 10787 4462 13906 12481 8710 2198 532 12274 9664 8221 3280 8029 9158 233
> 1 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 405 23 1265 3451 2339 2288 10634 6
> 696 533 57 3298 9632 4500 3200 3914 913 2628 11087 11217 12088 3725 7311 4084 83
> 45 7756 6985 1982 3210 588 3728 7164 10853 7347 4097 806 3267 913 4342 9714 2523
> ...


Χμμ, έκανα ένα reboot αλλά δεν άλλαξε κάτι σε μένα κάπου αλλού είναι...

----------


## Themis Ap

Ούτως ή άλλως όλα καλά τώρα. Δεν εννούσα ότι ήταν σε εσένα πάντως yorgos  ::   ::

----------


## yorgos

> Ούτως ή άλλως όλα καλά τώρα. Δεν εννούσα ότι ήταν σε εσένα πάντως yorgos



Μην το λες, δεν έχω βάλει quagga ακόμα, οπότε όλα είναι πιθανά  ::  

Αλλά θα το διευθετήσω κάποια στιγμή, αργά η γρήγορα...

----------


## Philip

```
[email protected]:~# tracepath 10.46.79.46
 1:  ns.philip.awmn (10.17.121.1)                           0.389ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2)                       1.488ms
 2:  gw-philip.dimitris.awmn (10.17.121.59)                 1.791ms
 3:  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)                   8.658ms
 4:  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn (10.46.76.46)                      10.339ms
 5:  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)                 asymm  3   6.050ms
 6:  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn (10.46.76.46)                     asymm  4   5.050ms
 7:  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)                 asymm  3   5.397ms
 8:  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn (10.46.76.46)                     asymm  4   5.819ms
 9:  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)                 asymm  3   9.845ms
10:  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn (10.46.76.46)                     asymm  4   9.735ms
11:  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)                 asymm  3   6.750ms
12:  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn (10.46.76.46)                     asymm  4   7.205ms
13:  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)                 asymm  3   9.576ms
14:  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn (10.46.76.46)                     asymm  4   9.355ms
15:  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)                 asymm  3  10.499ms
16:  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn (10.46.76.46)                     asymm  4  11.467ms
17:  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)                 asymm  3  13.331ms
18:  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn (10.46.76.46)                     asymm  4  14.508ms
19:  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)                 asymm  3   9.469ms
20:  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn (10.46.76.46)                     asymm  4  10.003ms
21:  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)                 asymm  3  26.638ms
22:  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn (10.46.76.46)                     asymm  4  12.174ms
23:  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)                 asymm  3  12.617ms
24:  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn (10.46.76.46)                     asymm  4  13.232ms
```

DiMiTRiS για κοίταξέ το εάν μπορείς δεν εχω access

*edit* 
ok τωρα


```
[email protected]:~# tracepath 10.46.76.46
 1:  ns.philip.awmn (10.17.121.1)                           0.244ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.philip.awmn (10.17.121.2)                       1.281ms
 2:  gw-philip.dimitris.awmn (10.17.121.59)                 1.820ms
 3:  gw-dimitris.ymdim.awmn (10.23.26.46)                   4.598ms
 4:  gw-ymdim.dait.awmn (10.46.76.46)                      11.861ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 4 back 4
```

----------


## geomanous

Διαδρομη στα AS

543 -> 1 -> 2315 -> 3333 -> 2804 -> 2801

αν και προτιμαται η διαδρομη ως συντομοτερη η ακρη δεν μπορει να προσεγγιστει ουτε με ping ουτε με traceroute:



```
traceroute 10.19.143.1
traceroute to 10.19.143.1 (10.19.143.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  bridge-routerboard1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.241)  0.732 ms  0.687 ms  1.022 ms
 2  gw-dti.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.201)  2.094 ms  1.757 ms  1.694 ms
 3  * * *
 4  *
```

Καλημερα

----------


## acoul

μην ξεχνάμε τις διακοπές ρεύματος ....

----------


## geomanous

> μην ξεχνάμε τις διακοπές ρεύματος ....


τι επηρεαζει αυτο? Κατ' αρχας η απεργια εχει ανασταλλει (ετσι ελεγε ενας τυπος στον παπαδακη το πρωι) και εν συνεχεια... οταν το ρευμα διακοπτεται η δρομολογηση προσαρμοζεται...

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> [attachment=0:32ckw4tv]CHAOS.JPG[/attachment:32ckw4tv]
> 
> 
> Φτάνεις, αλλά με ερπing.


Με πολύ όμως.

----------


## geosid

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από anka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JB172
> 
> ...


μετα το [10.40.186.245] σερνετε το θεμα .  ::

----------


## JB172

Γιώργο εσύ πας από άλλη διαδρομή.  ::

----------


## geosid

C:\Users\giorgos>tracert 10.32.67.1

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.jkarabas.awmn [10.32.67.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms * router.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.1]
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-geosid.sv1ggc [10.2.75.105]
3 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.13.253.101
4 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-vladis.sw1kwf.awmn [10.13.251.249]
5 3 ms 4 ms 6 ms gw-sw1kwf.makis.awmn [10.13.251.234]
6 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
7 11 ms 5 ms 22 ms gw-sw1ggw.kakalos.awmn [10.80.198.122]
8 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
9 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
10 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
11 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
12 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
13 * *

----------


## Trackman

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms ns.trackman.awmn [10.35.161.1]
2 2 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-Trackman.nvak.awmn [10.14.145.225]
3 14 ms 13 ms 14 ms gw-nvak.trendy.awmn [10.14.145.244]
4 301 ms 310 ms 229 ms gw-stardust.netsailor.awmn [10.21.122.166]
5 214 ms 189 ms 172 ms openser-server.netsailor.awmn [10.21.124.60]


Pinging openser-server.netsailor.awmn [10.21.124.60] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 10.21.124.60: bytes=32 time=644ms TTL=59
Reply from 10.21.124.60: bytes=32 time=680ms TTL=59
Reply from 10.21.124.60: bytes=32 time=587ms TTL=59
Reply from 10.21.124.60: bytes=32 time=398ms TTL=59

Παιδιά λαγκάρει απιστεύτα!
Αυτή τη φορά trendy-sturdust
Δείτε το!

----------


## trendy

Πρέπει να βγουν κάποια prepends από το nvak-trendy γιατί περνάει όλη η κίνηση από το trendy-netsailor.

----------


## m0rphy

Απο χτές δεν φτάνω πουθενα!  ::  



```
[email protected]:~$ tracepath www.awmn 
 1:  m0rphy.m0rphy.awmn (10.24.56.2)                        0.222ms pmtu 1500 
 1:  router.m0rphy.awmn (10.24.56.1)                        1.079ms 
 2:  gw-m0rphy.indian.awmn (10.24.56.246)                   2.151ms 
 3:  10.24.53.253 (10.24.53.253)                          17.891ms 
 3:  10.24.53.253 (10.24.53.253)                          4.197ms 
 4:  gw-george.althaia.awmn (10.24.51.221)                12.848ms 
 5:  10.24.51.218 (10.24.51.218)                            9.383ms 
 6:  gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn (10.40.186.246)             34.625ms 
 7:  gw-petros-5.greekalaxan.awmn (10.18.225.57)           30.720ms 
 8:  no reply
 9:  no reply
```

Ενώ απο τον αμέσως επόμενο κόμβο (indian)


```
[[email protected]] > tool traceroute 
address: www.awmn
     ADDRESS                                    STATUS
   1 10.24.53.253    4ms 1ms 2ms 
   2 10.24.51.221    4ms 1ms 1ms 
   3 10.24.51.218    3ms 3ms 6ms 
   4 10.40.186.246   6ms 4ms 3ms 
   5 10.18.225.57    4ms 7ms 12ms 
   6 10.17.119.193   6ms 5ms 4ms 
   7 10.17.119.250   7ms 9ms 6ms 
   8 10.34.61.217    9ms 9ms 12ms 
   9 10.34.61.187    31ms 15ms 10ms 
  10 10.19.143.161   39ms 12ms 11ms 
  11 10.19.143.13    15ms 9ms 9ms
```

Επίσης με trace προς εμένα απο άλλον κόμβο έχουμε:


```
 2:  10.17.119.65      1.277ms 
 3:  10.17.119.251     1.554ms 
 4:  10.17.119.198     2.436ms 
 5:  10.17.128.34      3.816ms 
 6:  10.80.198.98      7.685ms 
 7:  10.80.195.74    asymm  8  63.283ms 
 8:  10.80.195.121   asymm  7   9.271ms 
 9:  10.80.235.201   asymm  7  18.674ms 
10:  10.80.195.74    asymm  8   9.187ms 
11:  10.80.195.121   asymm  7  16.341ms 
12:  10.80.235.201   asymm  7  10.454ms 
13:  10.80.195.74    asymm  8  98.059ms 
14:  10.80.195.121   asymm  7  13.285ms 
15:  10.80.235.201   asymm  7  16.209ms 
16:  10.80.195.74    asymm  8  12.968ms 
17:  10.80.195.121   asymm  7  19.070ms
```

----------


## geosid

Microsoft Windows [Έκδοση 6.0.6000]
Πνευματικά δικαιώματα (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. Με επιφύλαξη κάθε
δικαιώματος.

C:\Users\giorgos>tracert 10.32.67.1

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.jkarabas.awmn [10.32.67.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 4 ms 3 ms 2 ms router.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.1]
2 4 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-geosid.noolis.awmn [10.14.0.98]
3 6 ms 2 ms 3 ms gw-noolis.dynamic.awmn [10.42.77.225]
4 26 ms 35 ms 18 ms gw-dynamic.openhaimer.awmn [10.42.60.33]
5 25 ms 38 ms 40 ms gw-openhaimer.seaman.awmn [10.32.55.201]
6 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
7 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
8 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
9 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
10 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
11 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.

----------


## spirosco

> ```
>  2:  10.17.119.65      1.277ms 
>  3:  10.17.119.251     1.554ms 
>  4:  10.17.119.198     2.436ms 
>  5:  10.17.128.34      3.816ms 
>  6:  10.80.198.98      7.685ms 
>  7:  10.80.195.74    asymm  8  63.283ms 
>  8:  10.80.195.121   asymm  7   9.271ms 
>  9:  10.80.235.201   asymm  7  18.674ms 
> ...


Οπως σου εγραψα και στο pm, το γραφω κι εδω μηπως και το προσεξουν οι αρμοδιοι κομβουχοι, το προβλημα πρεπει να βρισκεται αναμεσα στα hops 7,8 και 9 που φαινονται στο trace σου.
Καποιο bgp μεσα σε αυτα τα nodes εχει χασει καποιο update (π.χ. οτι εχει πεσει το 2331-6283) και μαλλον λογω καποιου default gw/static route δημιουργει λουπα.

Υποπτα nodes : 10.80.195.74, 10.80.195.121, 10.80.235.201 (Papashark & smarag-2)

----------


## smarag

εγώ έκανα reboot το router μου δείτε άν υπάρχει το πρόβλημα ακόμα.

----------


## harrylaos

Σημερα byteme και leechers εχουν παρει αδεια....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sokratisg

Ο server του byteme.awmn έχει ενεργοποιημένο firewall και επιτρέπονται μόνο icmp-request & replies.
Μόλις τώρα άνοιξα γενικά όλα τα icmp.

Για κάντε μία δοκιμή με ένα traceroute.

----------


## harrylaos

Δουλευει μια χαρα.

----------


## sokratisg

Ok. Firewall is back to business then...

Τα traceroute προς το www.byteme.awmn στο last hop θα κόβονται λόγο του firewall που υπάρχει.
Για last hop connectivity check, να χρησιμοποιείτε το ping  ::

----------


## ZED

Εδώ και μέρες δεν φτάνω εδώ
και είπα να το κάνω post εδώ μήπως το δει ο υπεύθυνος. Νομίζω το πρόβλημα είναι στον openhaimer σωστά? 


```
C:\Users\ZED>tracert 10.37.61.2

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: chaos-engine.outliner.awmn [10.37.61.2]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  www.kybos.awmn [10.86.90.65]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.86.90.129
  3     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-petzi.xrisoula.awmn [10.86.87.113]
  4     5 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-xrisoula.seaman.awmn [10.86.87.67]
  5    17 ms     5 ms    20 ms  gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn [10.32.55.202]
  6     *        *        *     Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
  7     *     ^C
```

----------


## harrylaos

> Νομίζω το πρόβλημα είναι στον openhaimer σωστά?


Πολυ Σωστα.

----------


## trendy

Εξαρτάται! Αν ο κόμβος που πας είναι κάτω, τότε μάλλον έχει πρόβλημα ο seaman που το διαφημίζει ακόμα και το στέλνει στον openhaimer, ο οποίος σωστά δεν ξέρει τι να το κάνει το πακέτο. Αν ο κόμβος είναι πάνω τότε κάτι γίνεται και δεν τον έχει πάρει πρέφα ο openhaimer, οπότε φταίει αυτός. Παίζει και το ενδεχόμενο firewall βέβαια.

----------


## harrylaos

Δεν φτανω Openhaimer (μεσω Tholos) ουτε εγω οποτε προβλημα Openhaimer....Μαλλον

----------


## Openhaimer

Το 10.37.61.2 δεν pingάρει ούτε από Openhaimer ούτε από Seaman. Για ψάξτε το.
Από tholos έχω αυτή την στιγμή Tx 18 Mbps.
Το 10.37.61.2 δεν pingάρει ούτε ο tholos.

----------


## harrylaos

Φτανω στην ip 10.37.61.2 μεσω dti με 4ms ping.

----------


## commando

Kαλα θα βγουν και αλλα μαργαριταρια ακομα στο 10.18 ειμαι...αντε καποιος να το φτιαξει ρεεεε.....PETROS,gvbest,matsulas για ενημερωστε τον

----------


## commando

E Λ Ε Ο Σ



```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                    router.commando.awmn -    0 |   63 |   63 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                           10.87.194.209 -    0 |   63 |   63 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                           10.87.194.194 -    0 |   63 |   63 |    0 |  124 |  375 |  140 |
|                            10.32.58.206 -    2 |   63 |   62 |    0 |  130 |  453 |  156 |
|                           10.17.122.165 -    0 |   62 |   62 |    0 |  138 |  437 |  171 |
|                             hermes.awmn -    0 |   62 |   62 |    0 |  126 |  390 |  235 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## papashark

> E Λ Ε Ο Σ
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> |------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
> |                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
> |                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
> |------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
> ...


Δεν σου φταίει κανείς που έχεις βγάλει σουβλακολινκ και αντί να πας από μια φυσιολογική διαδρομή, πας μέσω Νίκαιας...
 ::

----------


## commando

> Δεν σου φταίει κανείς που έχεις βγάλει σουβλακολινκ και αντί να πας από μια φυσιολογική διαδρομή, πας μέσω Νίκαιας...


Eγω το βγαλα?Μονο του βγηκε και πολυ ευκολα μαλιστα ,τοσο καλο λινκ ειναι!

----------


## fengi1

> Eγω το βγαλα?Μονο του βγηκε και πολυ ευκολα μαλιστα ,τοσο καλο λινκ ειναι!


Μη παιζεις με το server εσυ . Ανεβαζω Βασιλειαδου  ::

----------


## commando

Sorry ειχαμε προβληματα......
Εκανα disable απο Kokkasgt το link του με Halek,πηγε πανω απο -72 και ειχε latency,αφησα μηνυμα να το φτιαξουν.
Sorry για την ταλαιπωρια.

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

```
[email protected]:~# traceroute wind.awmn
traceroute to hostmaster.awmn (10.19.143.12), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.2)  0.373 ms  0.190 ms  0.197 ms
 2  gw-dimitris.philip.awmn (10.17.121.57)  0.631 ms  0.433 ms  0.467 ms
 3  gw-philip633.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.229)  1.296 ms  1.281 ms  0.988 ms
 4  alx1.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.252)  1.463 ms  1.623 ms  1.752 ms
 5  gw-spirosco.tenorism.awmn (10.17.119.206)  1.989 ms  2.400 ms  4.247 ms
 6  10.17.122.173 (10.17.122.173)  3.190 ms  2.290 ms  1.645 ms
 7  * * *
 8  * *
```

----------


## acoul

είναι κάτω από το πρωί ... wind <--

----------


## 7bpm

```
Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.19.147.241]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.1]
  2     1 ms     2 ms     3 ms  gw-7bpm.mkar.awmn [10.19.180.229]
  3     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  rb532a.mkar.awmn [10.19.162.129]
  4  10.19.159.249  reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.
```

----------


## costas43gr

Από εδώ όλα καλά.




> Tracing route to http://www.leechers.awmn [10.19.147.241]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thunder.awmn [10.15.163.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-thunder.seaman.awmn [10.15.163.146]
> 3 5 ms 3 ms 1 ms gw-seaman.openhaimer.awmn [10.32.55.202]
> 4 22 ms 33 ms 42 ms gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn [10.42.60.22]
> 5 38 ms 32 ms * gw-akis.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.233]
> 6 34 ms 42 ms 11 ms gw-skilla.selete.awmn [10.19.146.250]
> ...

----------


## igna

> Βασίλη κουράγιο, μην αρχίσεις τα χάπια!


Τα έχει αρχίσει εδώ και καιρό... τώρα είναι εποχή για να τα κόψει, γιατί τον πειράζουν.  ::   ::

----------


## fengi1

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> igna.awmn> show ip route kernel
> Codes: K - kernel route, C - connected, S - static, R - RIP, O - OSPF,
>        I - ISIS, B - BGP, H - HSLS, L - OLSR, > - selected route, * - FIB route
> 
> ...


Αυτο πρεπει να το βαλει καποιος υπογραφη , να μεινει μη χαθει.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## babisbabis

> Tracing route to 10.41.238.1 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
> 1 3 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.klarabel.awmn [10.30.56.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms 1 ms 10.2.152.225
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.2.159.97
> 4 1 ms 1 ms 4 ms 10.2.159.102
> 5 2 ms 2 ms 6 ms gw-babisbabis.chrismarine.awmn [10.44.200.202]
> 6 10.44.207.250 reports: Destination net unreachable.
> 
> ...


Καλημερα. Τωρα το ειδα.
Βλεπεις προβλημα ακομα?
Παντως δεν εκανα τιποτα, ουτε επενεβην ουτε τιποτα. Απλα ειδα το ποστ σου.
 ::

----------


## klarabel

Τώρα είναι εντάξει αλλά πάω από άλλο route. Αρκεί που το είδατε ok.

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> igna.awmn> show ip route kernel
> Codes: K - kernel route, C - connected, S - static, R - RIP, O - OSPF,
>        I - ISIS, B - BGP, H - HSLS, L - OLSR, > - selected route, * - FIB route
> 
> ...



 ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::  
Αλλο κανω δοκιμες για να βελτιωσω το δικτυο και αλλο κανω δοκιμες για να το διαλυσω...τουλαχιστον σας
παρακαλούμε οταν κανετε δοκιμες να το λετε πιο πριν και δευτερον να κλεινετε το bgp με τους υπολοιπους....
Μεγάλη πλακα..... εγω παντως πιστευω οτι το εχετε βαλει ετσι γιατι απλα δεν καθεστε να ασχολιθειτε
να δειτε πως μπορειτε να βαλετε δευτερο routing table στο mt.... εχει γραφτει κατα κορον εδω μεσα...
και μην το περνεις προσωπικα το 90% των κομβων αυτο κανει....

----------


## igna

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από igna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


Μάλιστα μάλιστα ευχαριστούμε.
Και ανταποδίδω  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> 





> 


εγώ θα ήθελα να αιτηθώ να προστεθούν και τα εξής emoticons στο συλλογοforum...




after all, να μπορούμε να έχουμε ποικιλία προσβλητικών emoticons  ::  μόνο ένα καταντάει βαρετό  ::

----------


## bedazzled

@jolly

"image hosted by tripod"

----------


## JollyRoger

fixed  ::

----------


## commando

Παρακαλουνται οι χρηστες εκτος της κλικας των Πατησιων να μην καρφωνουν routes να μην βαζουν prepends, και nmap inject packet, ghosτ AS, και αλλες αηδιες γιατι δεν θα μας παιζουν αλλο η θα μας κανουν DOS attack.
Εκ της αγωνιστικης παραταξης Εκονετ.

----------


## Cha0s

> όταν υλοποιείς δικτυακό προτόκολο, υπάρχει ο κανόνας:


Any references? Με ενδιαφέρει κάτι τέτοιο.  ::  



> να τα δέχεσαι όλα, να στέλνεις μόνο ο,τι λέει το προτόκολο (αυστηρά)


Εφόσον το πρωτόκολλο λέει να στέλνεις συγκεκριμένα πράγματα γιατί να μην λαμβάνεις ότι πρέπει να στέλνεις;
Ποιο secure/solid δεν είναι έτσι; 

Enlight me please  ::

----------


## xrg

Να μου πείς, τζάμπα τα λέω:
η Mikrotik απλά κλέβει άλλους, δεν υλοποιεί αυτή τα προτόκολα..

.. και οι admins που βάζουν μπρίκι δεν ξέρουν την τύφλα τους (γι' αυτό το βάζουν - οι ίδιοι το παραδέχονται).

Οπότε, στου κουφού την πόρτα, όσα AS θές στέλνε..

----------


## Cha0s

Σοβαρά σε ρώτησα, δεν έχει να κάνει με το mikrotik...  ::

----------


## xrg

> Σοβαρά σε ρώτησα, δεν έχει να κάνει με το mikrotik...


Σοβαρά τώρα: ένα προτόκολο συνήθως λέει να δέχεσαι τα πακέτα #1 #4 και #25 ...

Εσύ όμως μπορεί να δείς το #76 στην είσοδό σου.. Δεν πρέπει να ψαρώνεις, πρέπει πάντα, με τον πιό λογικό τρόπο, να αντιδράς ώστε να μη χαλάσει η σειρά. 
Αν πάλι (όπως στην περίπτωση του 47688 ) σου έρθουν τα λάθος δεδομένα, πρέπει να πετάς πάντα ένα warning για να δείξεις ότι ήταν λάθος αυτό που σου ήρθε (κι ας το αγνόησες). Δες όλες τις κονσόλες που πετάνε μηνύματα για προβληματικά πακέτα..

Αμα δείτε, το 1ο άρθρο είχε τίτλο "Reckless Driving on the Internet" (μετάφραση "ποιός άφησε αυτό το μ?λ?κα να συνδεθεί στο BGP").

----------


## papashark

> Να μου πείς, τζάμπα τα λέω:
> η Mikrotik απλά κλέβει άλλους, δεν υλοποιεί αυτή τα προτόκολα..
> 
> .. και οι admins που βάζουν μπρίκι δεν ξέρουν την τύφλα τους (γι' αυτό το βάζουν - οι ίδιοι το παραδέχονται).
> 
> Οπότε, στου κουφού την πόρτα, όσα AS θές στέλνε..


Το ότι η ΜΤ όπως λες κλέβει τους άλλους δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το θέμα.

sorry αλλά τα σχόλια σου δείχνουν πως απλώς είναι προϊόν εμπάθειας προς την ΜΤ και όχι σοβαρής σκέψεις...




> Αν πάλι (όπως στην περίπτωση του 47688 ) σου έρθουν τα λάθος δεδομένα, πρέπει να πετάς πάντα ένα warning για να δείξεις ότι ήταν λάθος αυτό που σου ήρθε (κι ας το αγνόησες). Δες όλες τις κονσόλες που πετάνε μηνύματα για προβληματικά πακέτα..
> 
> Αμα δείτε, το 1ο άρθρο είχε τίτλο "Reckless Driving on the Internet" (μετάφραση "ποιός άφησε αυτό το μ?λ?κα να συνδεθεί στο BGP").


Είτε δεν έχεις διαβάσει το άρθρο, είτε η εμπάθεια δεν σε αφήνει να σκεφτείς καθαρά.

Αν ο admin που έκανε το λάθος αντί θα AS το 47868, είχε το 252, πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα θα γινόταν.

Η κατάρρευση του ίντερνετ δεν ήρθε από το bug του ΜΤ να δεχθεί το 16bit integer και να το μετατρέψει σε 8bit χωρίς να πετάξει μήνυμα λάθους, αλλά από το bug των cisco...

To MT σε γενικές γραμμές, έκανε ότι του είπαν, σε αντίθεση από τα cisco.

Οπότε η απάντηση σου είναι παντελώς λάθος.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> Σοβαρά σε ρώτησα, δεν έχει να κάνει με το mikrotik... 
> 
> 
> Σοβαρά τώρα: ένα προτόκολο συνήθως λέει να δέχεσαι τα πακέτα #1 #4 και #25 ...
> 
> Εσύ όμως μπορεί να δείς το #76 στην είσοδό σου.. Δεν πρέπει να ψαρώνεις, πρέπει πάντα, με τον πιό λογικό τρόπο, να αντιδράς ώστε να μη χαλάσει η σειρά. 
> Αν πάλι (όπως στην περίπτωση του 47688 ) σου έρθουν τα λάθος δεδομένα, πρέπει να πετάς πάντα ένα warning για να δείξεις ότι ήταν λάθος αυτό που σου ήρθε (κι ας το αγνόησες). Δες όλες τις κονσόλες που πετάνε μηνύματα για προβληματικά πακέτα..
> ...


Δεν ρώτησα συγκεκριμένα για το BGP.

Μιλάω γενικά για σχεδιασμό πρωτοκόλλων.

Γιατί να δέχεσαι τα πάντα όταν ξέρεις τι πρέπει *μόνο* να δέχεσαι και μπορείς να κόψεις τα άσχετα για λόγους ασφαλείας;

(Υπόψην δεν σχεδιάζω κανένα πρωτόκολλο or smth, απλά brainstorming κάνω γιατί μου φάνηκε ενδιαφέρον σαν θέμα  ::  )

----------


## spirosco

Οντως καποιοι cisco routers -συμφωνα με το αρθρο παντα- κρεμασαν με την λανθασμενη πληροφορια, σε αντιθεση με αλλους routers που δεν μασησαν (βλεπε ισως διαφορα σε firmware/filters).
Ομως και παλι συμφωνα με το αρθρο αλλα και την Mikrotik, το syntax του prepend:

```
bgp-prepend (integer: 0..16) - number which indicates how many times to prepend AS_NAME to AS_PATH
```

Αρα συμφωνα με αυτο, το οριο ειναι 16 prepends.

Κανονικα λοιπον ο διαχειριστης που εβαλε λαθος αριθμο στο πεδιο prepend επρεπε να παρει ενα περιποιημενο σφαλμα κι οχι να του επιτρεψει ο router να ενεργοποιησει την εσφαλμενη αλλαγη.
Και προφανως δεν μιλαμε για bug στο Winbox ή σε καποιο user interface τεσπα, αλλα στο ιδιο το bgp implementation της Mikrotik, το οποιο στην τελικη επρεπε να ειχε κανει discard την αλλαγη.

Το ζουμι εδω μαλλον ειναι πως ενας cisco router ακομη και με παμπαλαιο firmware, μαλλον δεν θα επετρεπε στον διαχειριστη να κανει τετοιο λαθος, κι αν το καλοσκεφτουμε, με τοσο cisco hardware που χρησιμοποιειται θα το ειχαμε καταλαβει ηδη αν συνεβαινε.

----------


## papashark

οκ, δεκτό αυτό που λέει ο Σπύρος, αν το Prepend δεν πρέπει να είναι ποτέ πάνω από 16, τότε και το μπρίκι έχει πολύ μεγάλο μέρος της ευθύνης.

----------


## xrg

Cha0s: όταν λέω "δέχεσαι", εννοώ να μην κολλήσεις/μπερδευτείς. Δεν εννοώ "χρησιμοποιήσεις".

Spirosco: όντως, η διαφορά από το manual είναι πρόβλημα..

Papashark: Αν το προτόκολο λέει ότι μπορείς να στέλνεις μέχρι 65k prefixes, δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να το κάνεις κιόλας. Ξέρουμε ότι στο internet, ο διπλανός μας μπορεί να είναι και κάποιο παλιό μηχάνημα και δεν στέλνουμε ό,τι νά 'ναι. Δεν συζητάμε τώρα για τις public IPs που θα πάρει και ο τελευταίος συνδρομητής, αλλά για το BGP που παίζουν μόνο τα "μεγάλα παιδιά" και σέβονται ο ένας τον άλλον. Έχεις δεί interconnection agreements; Τα προβλέπουν κάτι τέτοια στο κείμενο.

----------


## mojiro

> οκ, δεκτό αυτό που λέει ο Σπύρος, αν το Prepend δεν πρέπει να είναι ποτέ πάνω από 16, τότε και το μπρίκι έχει πολύ μεγάλο μέρος της ευθύνης.


Τραγικό... Σε αφήνει από το γραφικό να βάλεις ότι αριθμό θέλεις...
Στη κονσόλα ωστόσο δέχεται αυτά που λέει, το έκανα μόλις τώρα.

----------


## θανάσης

Σας έχει συμβεί ποτέ να φτάνεται σε κάποια site του awmn αλλά να μην εμφανίζονται η σελίδες με όποιο dns και αν χρησιμοποιώ.
Πχ 

>nslookup www.awmn
Διακομιστής: wind.awmn
Address: 10.19.143.12

Όνομα: www.awmn
Address: 10.19.143.13


>nslookup 10.19.143.13
Διακομιστής: wind.awmn
Address: 10.19.143.12

Όνομα: hermes.awmn
Address: 10.19.143.13

Το site εμφανίζεται μόνο με ip το ίδιο και το www.leechers.awmn/
Άλλα site πχ www.imovies.awmn/ δουλεύουν κανονικά. από σήμερα το πρωί και δεν βγάζω άκρη, έχετε καμιά πληροφορία για τίποτα αλλαγές?.
>tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.thanasis.ewn [10.145.18.129]
2 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms 10.145.18.254
3 31 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.146.1.225
4 98 ms 74 ms 16 ms 10.146.1.250
5 60 ms 54 ms 28 ms 10.146.3.245
6 68 ms 156 ms 20 ms 10.146.3.202
7 96 ms 69 ms 6 ms gw-parnitha.vector.awmn [10.14.150.155]
8 26 ms 6 ms 23 ms gw-vector.dolfinpng.awmn [10.14.150.138]
9 103 ms 74 ms 99 ms 10.14.162.254
10 47 ms 66 ms 9 ms gw-ajn.trendy.awmn [10.14.157.254]
11 30 ms 39 ms 39 ms gw-Wolfpack.nvak.awmn [10.14.145.233]
12 64 ms 153 ms 226 ms gw-nvak.dti.awmn [10.14.145.205]
13 74 ms 63 ms 49 ms bridge-itox4.dti.awmn [10.37.56.244]
14 473 ms 163 ms 83 ms gw-dti.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.254]
15 102 ms 65 ms 78 ms alix-1.ttel.awmn [10.34.64.5]
16 155 ms 118 ms 112 ms gw-ttel.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.233]
17 74 ms 116 ms 217 ms wrap-3.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.25]
18 96 ms 129 ms 111 ms gw-senius.top.awmn [10.2.173.110]
19 100 ms 119 ms 79 ms hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## Nikiforos

Εμένα γίνεται το ανάποδο στο byteme. Ενώ δεν φτάνω σε αυτό όπως δείχνω παραπάνω, η σελίδα ανοίγει κανονικά και πάει γρήγορα. Αν κατεβάζω όμως πάνε πολύ αργά τα torrents. Μιλάω για ταχύτητες πχ 350kb/sec. Από εδώ προς το http://www.awmn όλα καλά και γρήγορα πάντως.

traceroute to http://www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.752 ms 0.734 ms 0.727 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.myth.awmn (10.17.153.121) 1.715 ms 1.720 ms 1.718 ms
3 gw-myth.djbill.awmn (10.2.202.249) 3.387 ms 3.383 ms 3.381 ms
4 gw-djbill.senius.awmn (10.2.173.105) 4.220 ms 5.033 ms 5.031 ms
5 gw-senius.top.awmn (10.2.173.110) 5.028 ms 5.545 ms 5.543 ms
6 hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13) 5.776 ms 5.178 ms 5.816 ms

και προς leechers όλα καλά
desktop:/home/nikiforos# traceroute www.leechers.awmn
traceroute to www.leechers.awmn (10.3.41.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.964 ms 0.959 ms 0.949 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.kokkasgt.awmn (10.87.194.201) 2.589 ms 3.331 ms 3.853 ms
3 10.87.194.210 (10.87.194.210) 4.715 ms 4.853 ms 5.413 ms
4 10.38.126.101 (10.38.126.101) 5.729 ms 7.014 ms 7.206 ms
5 10.38.126.110 (10.38.126.110) 10.631 ms 10.872 ms 11.232 ms
6 gw-jollyroger.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.249) 12.119 ms 10.814 ms 11.626 ms
7 router.cha0s.awmn (10.26.36.177) 12.354 ms 11.154 ms 11.272 ms
8 10.3.41.1 (10.3.41.1) 11.596 ms 5.809 ms 5.032 ms

----------


## θανάσης

Και ξαφνικά όλα άρχισαν να δουλεύουνε κανονικά  ::   ::

----------


## Nikiforos

στο netsailor φτάνω τώρα εγώ, αλλά στο byteme άλλαξε η δρομολόγηση και κολλάει αλλού τώρα! η πλάκα είναι ότι η σελίδα ανοίγει κανονικά και ταχύτατα!!

traceroute to www.byteme.awmn (10.32.54.4), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.696 ms 0.674 ms 0.667 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.myth.awmn (10.17.153.121) 1.852 ms 1.848 ms 1.847 ms
3 gw-myth.djbill.awmn (10.2.202.249) 2.536 ms 2.532 ms 2.532 ms
4 gw-djbill.senius.awmn (10.2.173.105) 2.983 ms 3.001 ms 3.250 ms
5 gw-senius.anman.awmn (10.2.173.102) 5.479 ms 6.340 ms 6.338 ms
6 10.17.131.203 (10.17.131.203) 6.333 ms 4.769 ms 4.792 ms
7 10.17.131.242 (10.17.131.242) 25.656 ms 25.611 ms 25.625 ms
8 * * *
9 * * *
10 * * *
11 * * *
12 * * *
13 * * *
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 * * *
17 * * *

----------


## VFXCode

> στο netsailor φτάνω τώρα εγώ, αλλά στο byteme άλλαξε η δρομολόγηση και κολλάει αλλού τώρα! η πλάκα είναι ότι η σελίδα ανοίγει κανονικά και ταχύτατα!!
> 
> traceroute to http://www.byteme.awmn (10.32.54.4), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
> 1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.696 ms 0.674 ms 0.667 ms
> 2 gw-nikiforos.myth.awmn (10.17.153.121) 1.852 ms 1.848 ms 1.847 ms
> 3 gw-myth.djbill.awmn (10.2.202.249) 2.536 ms 2.532 ms 2.532 ms
> 4 gw-djbill.senius.awmn (10.2.173.105) 2.983 ms 3.001 ms 3.250 ms
> 5 gw-senius.anman.awmn (10.2.173.102) 5.479 ms 6.340 ms 6.338 ms
> 6 10.17.131.203 (10.17.131.203) 6.333 ms 4.769 ms 4.792 ms
> ...





```
C:\Documents and Settings\VFXCode>tracert www.byteme.awmn

Tracing route to www.byteme.awmn [10.32.54.4]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.8271.awmn [10.29.88.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  vfx2marius.8271.awmn [10.29.88.122]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router1.marius.awmn [10.34.65.1]
  4     3 ms     3 ms     6 ms  10.2.32.65
  5    11 ms     7 ms     6 ms  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.73]
  6     7 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-acinonyx.tholos.awmn [10.2.16.86]
  7     4 ms     7 ms     6 ms  gw-tholos.badge.awmn [10.2.92.130]
  8     9 ms    11 ms     9 ms  gw-badge.ithaca-1.awmn [10.2.164.233]
  9     6 ms     4 ms     6 ms  gw-ithaca-1.shark.awmn [10.2.164.218]
 10    35 ms    13 ms     5 ms  gw-vlsi.mew.awmn [10.17.122.166]
 11    17 ms     8 ms    19 ms  gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn [10.17.127.91]
 12    13 ms     5 ms    11 ms  raki.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.4]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\VFXCode>
```

----------


## Nikiforos

desktop:/home/nikiforos# traceroute www.byteme.awmn
traceroute to www.byteme.awmn (10.32.54.4), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.759 ms 0.743 ms 0.736 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.myth.awmn (10.17.153.121) 1.699 ms 1.697 ms 1.691 ms
3 gw-myth.djbill.awmn (10.2.202.249) 2.970 ms 2.966 ms 2.963 ms
4 gw-djbill.senius.awmn (10.2.173.105) 3.639 ms 3.639 ms 3.635 ms
5 gw-senius.anman.awmn (10.2.173.102) 5.035 ms 5.823 ms 5.821 ms
6 10.17.131.203 (10.17.131.203) 6.240 ms 5.371 ms 5.372 ms
7 10.17.131.242 (10.17.131.242) 6.971 ms 6.650 ms 7.159 ms
8 * * *
9 * * *
10 * * *
11 * * *
12 * * *
13 * * *
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 * * *
17 * * *
18 * * *
19 * * *
20 * * *
21 * * *
22 * * *
23 * * *
24 * * *
25 * * *
26 * * *
27 * * *
28 * * *
29 * * *
30 * * *
desktop:/home/nikiforos# 

από εμένα ακόμα έχει πρόβλημα, το παράξενο όμως είναι ότι η σελίδα ανοίγει σφαίρα και κατεβάζω κανονικά τώρα! έχει κανείς παρόμοιο tracert? αλλά η σελίδα να παίζει? καλά πως γίνεται αυτό ?

----------


## spirosco

Ας κανει καποιος τον κοπο που εχει επαφη με τον Αλεξη (alex23) ή προσβαση στο κομβο του, να κοιταξει το routing γιατι το ibgp του τρωει φρικες συχνα τελευταια.
Φαινεται πως καποιος απο τους routers χανει prefixes.


```
...
 9  10.14.146.2  20.770 ms  5.528 ms  5.875 ms
10  10.19.150.1  8.399 ms  21.648 ms  20.307 ms
11  * * *
12  * * *
...
```

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ας κανει καποιος τον κοπο που εχει επαφη με τον Αλεξη (alex23) ή προσβαση στο κομβο του, να κοιταξει το routing γιατι το ibgp του τρωει φρικες συχνα τελευταια.
> Φαινεται πως καποιος απο τους routers χανει prefixes.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...
>  9  10.14.146.2  20.770 ms  5.528 ms  5.875 ms
> 10  10.19.150.1  8.399 ms  21.648 ms  20.307 ms
> 11  * * *
> ...


Λογικο...


```
show ip route kernel
Codes: K - kernel route, C - connected, S - static, R - RIP, O - OSPF,
       I - ISIS, B - BGP, > - selected route, * - FIB route

K>* 0.0.0.0/0 via 10.19.150.83, eth0
K>* 10.0.0.0/8 via 10.19.150.65, eth0
```

----------


## Vigor

Χρειάζονται διαφορετικά routing tables, right?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Χρειάζονται διαφορετικά routing tables, right?


Για το default route (0.0.0.0), ναι. Το 10.0.0.0 δε θα έπρεπε καν να υπάρχει όμως! Τι ρόλο παίζει;  ::

----------


## VFXCode

> Tracing route to http://www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
> over a maximum of 30 hops:
> 
> 1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.chrismarine.awmn [10.2.233.1]
> 2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw-chrismarine.badge.awmn [10.2.86.241]
> 3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-badge.ithaca-1.awmn [10.2.164.233]
> 4 2 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-ithaca-1.top.awmn [10.2.164.218]
> 5 * * * Request timed out.
> 6 * * * Request timed out.
> ...



Και ο Acinonyx κωλάει στον TOP. Η πλάκα της υποθεσης είναι ότι ενώ εγώ πάω από τον Acinonyx για να φτάσω στο forum, δεν έχω πρόβλημα  ::  .



```
server:/home/bf2# tracepath www.awmn
 1:  server.8271.awmn (10.29.88.3)                          0.270ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.8271.awmn (10.29.88.1)                          0.314ms
 1:  router.8271.awmn (10.29.88.1)                          0.234ms
 2:  vfx2marius.8271.awmn (10.29.88.122)                    1.343ms
 3:  router1.marius.awmn (10.34.65.1)                       2.543ms
 4:  10.2.32.65 (10.2.32.65)                                5.233ms
 5:  gw-alexandros.acinonyx.awmn (10.34.61.235)             7.240ms asymm  6
 6:  gw-acinonyx.tholos.awmn (10.2.16.86)                  21.928ms asymm  7
 7:  gw-tholos.badge.awmn (10.2.92.130)                    21.989ms asymm  8
 8:  gw-badge.ithaca-1.awmn (10.2.164.233)                  7.714ms asymm  9
 9:  gw-tenorism.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.173)                 14.325ms asymm  8
10:  hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13)                            16.284ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 10 back 55
server:/home/bf2#
```

----------


## papaki63

Ακομα επικρατει χαος ... ελπιζω το πρωι να εχει στρωσει το δικτυο ....

----------


## acoul

πλάκα έχει ...

----------


## Somnius

Δεν βρήσκω στο apt το tracepath...

από που?

----------


## acoul

> Δεν βρήσκω στο apt το tracepath...
> 
> από που?


είναι μέσα στο iputils πακέτο

----------


## Somnius

Έφυγα να το περάσω στο nslu2 και θα βγάλω results κι εγώ.. thanx

(this will be edited)

edit: μπα έκανα ένα aptitude στο nslu2 για να βγάλω ότι x έγω βάλει (gdm/xfce/kdelibs/xorg/κλπ) και σέρνεται.. θα πάρει ώρα!  ::   ::

----------


## Nikiforos

edit

----------


## BladeWS

```
[email protected] ~ $ traceroute www.imovies.awmn
traceroute to www.imovies.awmn (10.19.180.9), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
 1  router.bladews.awmn (10.42.81.1)  0.210 ms  1.393 ms  1.384 ms
 2  gw-bladews.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.60.41)  2.463 ms  3.409 ms  4.130 ms
 3  gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn (10.42.60.22)  4.544 ms  4.671 ms  4.941 ms
 4  10.19.167.250 (10.19.167.250)  6.706 ms  8.452 ms *
 5  * * *
 6  * * *
 7  * * *
 8  * * *
 9  * * *
10  * * *
11  * * *
12  * * *
13  * * *
14  * * *
15  *^C
```

----------


## geosid

> ```
> [email protected] ~ $ traceroute www.imovies.awmn
> traceroute to www.imovies.awmn (10.19.180.9), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
>  1  router.bladews.awmn (10.42.81.1)  0.210 ms  1.393 ms  1.384 ms
>  2  gw-bladews.openhaimer.awmn (10.42.60.41)  2.463 ms  3.409 ms  4.130 ms
>  3  gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn (10.42.60.22)  4.544 ms  4.671 ms  4.941 ms
>  4  10.19.167.250 (10.19.167.250)  6.706 ms  8.452 ms *
>  5  * * *
>  6  * * *
> ...


Μητσο τωρα δουλευει 
C:\Documents and Settings\Giorgos>tracert http://www.imovies.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: http://www.imovies.awmn [10.19.180.9]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.1]
2 <1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-geosid.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.238]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms matrix.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.9]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.


κανονικα θα επρεπε να σε περναγε απο μενα εκανα trace και πιθανον να περνας απο μενα , 6 hop 
C:\Documents and Settings\Giorgos>tracert 10.42.81.1

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.bladews.awmn [10.42.81.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.geosid.awmn [10.14.0.1]
2 4 ms 3 ms 4 ms 10.14.0.110
3 54 ms 33 ms 34 ms 10.42.90.249
4 23 ms 36 ms 6 ms 10.42.92.249
5 17 ms 29 ms 10 ms router.bladews.awmn [10.42.81.1]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώθηκε.

----------


## θανάσης

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.leechers.awmn [10.3.41.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router1.thanasis.ewn [10.145.18.129]
2 32 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-thanasis.ifigenia.ewn [10.145.18.254]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.146.131.18
4 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms 10.146.131.21
5 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.145.7.129
6 3 ms 3 ms 2 ms 10.145.7.250
7 4 ms 6 ms 11 ms 10.146.3.249
8 5 ms 5 ms 4 ms 10.73.106.253
9 6 ms 5 ms 16 ms 10.73.106.246
10 36 ms 6 ms 6 ms router2.spef.awmn [10.48.228.250]
11 18 ms 17 ms 18 ms 10.35.169.225
12 10 ms 9 ms 26 ms 10.35.169.221
13 51 ms 19 ms 54 ms 10.35.169.230
14 23 ms 43 ms 41 ms 10.42.44.241
15 30 ms 95 ms 54 ms 10.42.44.209
16 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
17 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
18 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
19 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.

Έχει πάθει κάτι το leechers 3 μέρες τώρα δεν  ::   ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ysam
> 
> Χλομό.. είναι στο dubai..   
> 
> 
>     (Του έστειλα και mail...)


Τι εγινε τελικά σου απάντησε... Έχουμε σοβαρό θέμα!!!  ::

----------


## papashark

Πολύ φοβάμαι ότι το πρόβλημα ήταν πάλι στην quagga μου, αν και πολλά παλαβά βλέπω.

το Loop ήταν μεταξύ εμένα, του 1265 με ένα RB600 με 3.22 (χωρίς quagga) και ενός στο τέλος στον 363 σε ένα από τους ρούτερ, συγκεκριμένα σε ένα 333 με 3.20 (και πάλι χωρίς quagga).

Δηλαδή :
10.80.195.254 (εγώ, ο 23)
10.80.195.66 (ο 1265)
10.80.193.1 (ο router της dsl του 363)

πχ :


```
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.80.195.254
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.80.195.66
  3   902 ms   664 ms   938 ms  10.80.193.1
  4   908 ms   881 ms   586 ms  10.80.193.242
  5   905 ms   783 ms   770 ms  10.80.195.66
  6  1609 ms  1514 ms  1255 ms  10.80.193.1
  7  1355 ms  1592 ms   951 ms  10.80.193.242
  8  1666 ms  1655 ms  1517 ms  10.80.195.66
  9  2409 ms  2300 ms  2263 ms  10.80.193.1
 10  2268 ms  1902 ms  2447 ms  10.80.193.242
```

Τα παράξενα είναι δύο :

1) Η διαδρομή κανονικά έχει ένα hop παραπάνω :
1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.80.195.66
3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.80.193.242
4 2 ms 2 ms 1 ms gw-adsl.hellascom.awmn [10.80.193.1]

2) ο 1265 δεν είχε ποτέ το 10.19.143.0/24 στην λίστα με τα routes του !!!?!?!?


Κάναμε πολλά restart με τον smarag σε μπόλικα μηχανήματα, το πρόβλημα έστρωσε όταν αναγκάστηκα να κάνω εγώ restart στο δικό μου μηχάνημα (που έχει quagga) όταν (ο πανίβλακας) έκανα disable την ethernet....

----------


## dbekris

Τώρα, που είναι και αργά, έχω τα παρακάτω :


```
C:\Documents and Settings\Dimitris>tracert www.awmn
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:
  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.ptolemeos.awmn [10.22.12.1]
  2     1 ms    <1 ms     1 ms  10.35.173.210
  3     1 ms     2 ms     1 ms  10.35.173.201
  4     4 ms     2 ms     3 ms  10.35.161.233
  5     2 ms     3 ms     4 ms  10.19.150.9
  6     4 ms     2 ms     4 ms  mt.alex23.awmn [10.19.150.65]
  7     4 ms     5 ms    19 ms  gw-selete.skilla.awmn [10.19.146.249]
  8     5 ms     5 ms     5 ms  gw-openhaimer.akis.awmn [10.42.60.22]
  9    14 ms     5 ms     6 ms  gw-7bpm.kyrfot.awmn [10.19.180.253]
 10     5 ms     5 ms     4 ms  gw-geosid.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.238]
 11  gw-zabounis.amar3.awmn [10.49.225.226]  reports: Destination net unreachabl
e.
Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Dimitris>ping www.awmn
Pinging www.awmn [10.19.143.13] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 10.49.225.226: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 10.49.225.226: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 10.49.225.226: Destination net unreachable.
Reply from 10.49.225.226: Destination net unreachable.
Ping statistics for 10.19.143.13:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms
```

----------


## JB172

Εφαγε reboot o 7bpm και εξαφανίστηκε το φάντασμα του 10.19.143.0/24 από εκεί.

Σταύρο βάλε πάλι την quaggaaaaaaaaaaaa.  :: 

ΥΓ. Τhanks Δημήτρη και Πανταζή.

----------


## dazyraby

EEE συμβαίνουν αυτά όταν παίζεις με καινούργια παιχνιδια ..... χεχεχε

----------


## acoul

ανεμομαζώματα ...

----------


## romias

Το πρόβλημα ταξιδευει απο ταράτσα σε ταράτσα


```
[email protected]:~$ traceroute  10.19.143.13
traceroute to 10.19.143.13 (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  router.romias.awmn (10.2.227.1)  7.183 ms !N  7.238 ms !N  7.284 ms !N
```



```
[email protected]:~$ ping 10.2.227.1
PING 10.2.227.1 (10.2.227.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 10.2.227.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.38 ms
64 bytes from 10.2.227.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=64 time=1.30 ms
64 bytes from 10.2.227.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=64 time=1.26 ms
```

----------


## B52

Κατι εχει παιχτει στο 10.26.170.66 και "ρουφαει" ολα τα trace μπρος τα εκει... ενα reboot κατι....

----------


## ysam

χαχαχαχα πόσο μου αρέσουν οι επιστημονικές λέξεις-εξηγήσεις σου ρε Βήτα πενηνταδύος ..

----------


## B52

Σημασια εχει οτι καταλαβες.  ::

----------


## geeksada

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.24.72.1
  2     2 ms     2 ms     4 ms  10.24.72.74
  3     2 ms     3 ms     2 ms  gw-dgi.cha0s.awmn [10.23.26.34]
  4    11 ms    23 ms    15 ms  gw-cha0s.jollyroger.awmn [10.26.36.250]
  5    16 ms    30 ms    46 ms  gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn [10.40.186.246]
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

----------


## papashark

```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.papashark.awmn [10.80.195.254]
  2     1 ms     3 ms     2 ms  10.80.195.210
  3     9 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.80.189.98
  4    17 ms     4 ms    32 ms  10.87.203.150
  5     3 ms     4 ms     3 ms  10.18.225.69
  6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  7     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 10     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 11     *        *        *     Request timed out.
```

Μία από τα ίδια, φτάνω στον Πέτρο (6496) και πάπαλα...

Να ρωτήσω όμως επειδή βλέπω 4 routers και μάλιστα alix και τα τέσσερα, πρόκειτε για acoul-o-Κόμβο ?

----------


## spirosco

> Να ρωτήσω όμως επειδή βλέπω 4 routers και μάλιστα alix και τα τέσσερα, πρόκειτε για acoul-o-Κόμβο ?


Κατσε ρε papa τωρα, γιατι μας βαζεις ολους στο ιδιο κουβαδακι?  ::   ::   :: 
Μα τον Αει-ΜπιΤζι-Μπι δηλαδη...

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Να ρωτήσω όμως επειδή βλέπω 4 routers και μάλιστα alix και τα τέσσερα, πρόκειτε για acoul-o-Κόμβο ?
> 
> 
> Κατσε ρε papa τωρα, γιατι μας βαζεις ολους στο ιδιο κουβαδακι?   
> Μα τον Αει-ΜπιΤζι-Μπι δηλαδη...


Sorry βρε Σπύρο, αλλά θυμάμαι ότι είχε κάτι κόμβους κατά 'κεί....

πάντως (αν θυμάμαι καλά) βλέπω προβλήματα στον συγκεκριμένο κόμβο τις τελευταίες μέρες, να μοιραζόταν το πρόβλημα του μαζί μας, να μας κάνει και εμάς σοφότερους, και εκείνος να πάρει κάποια βοήθεια ?  ::

----------


## commando

κλασικη περιπτωση ospfomamakiasis.

----------


## Acinonyx

> κλασικη περιπτωση ospfomamakiasis.


Κλασική περίπτωση "δεν έχω ιδέα αλλά πετάω πάντα την κοτσάνα μου"

Το OSPFd τρέχει κανονικά. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το BGP δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει κάποια nexthop στο scanάρισμα (άνγωστο γιατί) και βγάζει κάποια routes invalid! Μήπως κάποιος ανεβοκατεβάζει interfaces; Επίσης φτιάξτε τα redistributed routes στο OSPF να εχουν το default type (E2)..

----------


## Danimoth

> Επίσης φτιάξτε τα redistributed routes στο OSPF να εχουν το default type (E2)..


Πώς γίνεται στην quagga αυτό?

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Μαστρο Πέτρο για κοιτάχτε το:


```
Tracing route to ns.dgi.awmn [10.23.26.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.godim.awmn [10.26.146.2]
  2     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.46.76.33
  3     1 ms     1 ms     2 ms  gw-ymdim.warhawk.awmn [10.23.28.49]
  4     2 ms     2 ms     2 ms  10.23.28.42
  5     4 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-tsap.awpnet.awmn [10.2.37.67]
  6     3 ms     3 ms    10 ms  gw-awpnet.oNikosEimai.awmn [10.2.31.213]
  7     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-onikoseimai.ithaca-1.awmn [10.2.164.241]
  8     4 ms     5 ms     4 ms  gw-ithaca-1.top.awmn [10.2.164.218]
  9  gw-top.petros-5.awmn [10.18.225.61]  reports: Destination net unreachable.

Trace complete.
```

----------


## senius

Ενημερώθηκε ο Πέτρος.

Το rb που εχει λινκ με τον ΤΟΠ, τρώει φλασιές απο προχθές.
Σε μισή ωρα θα κάνει reboot και θα κάνει ελεγχο σε αυτό, για ποιο λόγο του κολλάει.

----------


## JB172

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Επίσης φτιάξτε τα redistributed routes στο OSPF να εχουν το default type (E2)..
> 
> 
> Πώς γίνεται στην quagga αυτό?


Στο ospfd.conf γίνεται.

Στις εντολές:
redistribute connected
redistribute static
λογικά πρέπει να έχουν βάλει metric-type 1

Αν αφαιρεθεί το metric-type θα γυρίσει σε default που είναι το 2

http://www.quagga.net/docs/docs-multi/R ... -OSPF.html

Αυτό θα πρέπει να γίνει και στους 4 routers του PETROS.

----------


## commando

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                             10.15.169.1 -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                            10.46.78.129 -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |    2 |   16 |    0 |
|                            10.46.78.134 -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |    0 |    0 |    0 |
|                              10.2.44.25 -    0 |    8 |    8 |    0 |    6 |   16 |   16 |
|                           10.17.122.161 -   13 |    8 |    7 |  187 |  379 |  484 |  187 |
|                            10.19.143.13 -   15 |    7 |    6 |  234 |  369 |  516 |  234 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## spirosco

Σαν τις μετοχες της Ολυμπιακης παει...  ::

----------


## commando

ΕΛEΟΣ ,ΕΛΕΟΣ και παλι
ΕΛΕΟΣ




```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                             10.15.169.1 -    0 |   38 |   38 |    0 |    0 |   15 |    0 |
|                            10.46.78.129 -    0 |   38 |   38 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |
|                            10.46.78.134 -    0 |   37 |   37 |    0 |    7 |   31 |    0 |
|                              10.2.44.25 -    0 |   37 |   37 |    0 |    9 |   31 |    0 |
|                           10.17.122.161 -    0 |   37 |   37 |  203 |  391 |  500 |  438 |
|                                www.awmn -    3 |   37 |   36 |  156 |  381 |  531 |  438 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## JB172

Βρε παλιοcommande  ::  , στο "Που σέρνομαι σήμερα" ανήκουν τα post σου.
Και το δικό μου, αλλά είπα να φαίνεται και κανένα DNS record  ::  


```
Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.22.11.1
  2    15 ms     3 ms     7 ms  10.22.11.206
  3     9 ms     2 ms     2 ms  gw-metalab.gvaf.awmn [10.2.38.35]
  4     2 ms     4 ms    11 ms  gw-gvaf.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.217]
  5   221 ms   183 ms   189 ms  gw-katsaros.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.161]
  6    71 ms    97 ms   337 ms  hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## ice

Ouiiiiiiiiii

C:\Users\Ice>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.ice.awmn [10.27.227.1]
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-ice.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.241]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms wrap-3.katsaros.awmn [10.2.44.25]
4 512 ms 475 ms 394 ms gw-katsaros.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.161]
5 83 ms 98 ms 131 ms hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.

----------


## devilman

tracert www.awmn

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: www.awmn [10.19.143.13]

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.28.5.1
2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.27.234.25
3 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.27.234.20
4 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.27.234.18
5 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-suncity.eufonia.awmn [10.22.0.237]
6 3 ms 5 ms 2 ms gw-eufonia.sokratisg.awmn [10.22.0.230]
7 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms gw-zabon.sokratisg.awmn [10.32.49.250]
8 3 ms 4 ms 3 ms gw-sokratisg.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.21]
9 21 ms 3 ms 7 ms gw-sw1jra.mew.awmn [10.32.54.18]
10 8 ms 6 ms 6 ms gw-mew.vlsi.awmn [10.17.122.165]
11 9 ms 5 ms 5 ms hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]

εγώ όλα καλά

----------


## JB172

Τυχεράκια !  ::

----------


## VFXCode

Πάρτε και το δικό μου



```
C:\Documents and Settings\VFXCode>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  router.8271.awmn [10.29.88.1]
  2     1 ms     1 ms    <1 ms  vfx2marius.8271.awmn [10.29.88.122]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  router1.marius.awmn [10.34.65.1]
  4     3 ms     3 ms     2 ms  10.2.32.65
  5     4 ms     3 ms     3 ms  gw-vaggos13.acinonyx.awmn [10.2.16.73]
  6     9 ms     7 ms     4 ms  gw-acinonyx.tholos.awmn [10.2.16.86]
  7     4 ms     4 ms     4 ms  gw-tholos.badge.awmn [10.2.92.130]
  8     6 ms     7 ms     5 ms  gw-badge.ithaca-1.awmn [10.2.164.233]
  9     8 ms     5 ms     6 ms  gw-ithaca-1.top.awmn [10.2.164.218]
 10     4 ms    12 ms     4 ms  hermes.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\VFXCode>
```

----------


## Somnius

Σήμερα και μερικές μέρες δεν φτάνω πουθενά γιατί κάπου μετά το link μου έχει γίνει story και πορτάρομαι κάργα..  ::

----------


## yorgos

```
tracepath www.awmn
 1:  yorgos_desk.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.2)                  0.144ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.1)                       0.608ms 
 1:  router.yorgos.awmn (10.26.154.1)                       0.602ms 
 2:  gw-yorgos.john70.awmn (10.26.154.70)                   2.681ms 
 3:  10.2.21.217 (10.2.21.217)                              2.631ms 
 4:  gw-john70.gvaf.awmn (10.2.21.186)                      4.297ms 
 5:  gw-gvaf.katsaros.awmn (10.2.44.217)                    5.523ms 
 6:  gw-katsaros.vlsi.awmn (10.17.122.161)                  8.324ms 
 7:  hermes.awmn (10.19.143.13)                            30.219ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 7 back 58
```

----------


## JB172

> To xάος !
> Τελικά τι ακριβώς έχει γίνει και η δρομολόγηση γενικά πάει όπως νανε? μήπως να βάζανε όλοι οι κόμβοι guagga αντί το πακέτο routing του MT και θα ήταν καλύτερα?


Η σωστή διατύπωση είναι:
θέλετε quagga? Βάλτε το τελευταίο patch. 
θέλετε mikrotik routing? Βάλτε τελευταίες εκδόσεις που να παίζει σωστά το bgp.

Εχετε 2.9.27 με παλαιά quagga? Βάλτε το πακέτο της 20090405 από εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?f=95&t=35939
Εχετε 2.9.27 με routing της Mikrotik? Βάλτε quagga !!!

----------


## ysam

> Εχετε 2.9.27 με routing της Mikrotik? Βάλτε quagga !!!


Για να είσαι politically correct έπρεπε να πεις.. 

"Εχετε 2.9.27 με routing της Mikrotik? Αναβαθμίστε σε 4.2"
 ::

----------


## Somnius

> Για να είσαι politically correct ...


άαααχα!!! /me rofling hard!

----------


## JB172

> Εχετε 2.9.27 με routing της Mikrotik? Βάλτε quagga !!!
> 
> 
> Για να είσαι politically correct έπρεπε να πεις.. 
> 
> "Εχετε 2.9.27 με routing της Mikrotik? Αναβαθμίστε σε 4.2"


Εξαρτάται αν είναι licensed.  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

traceroute to 10.71.99.1 (10.71.99.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.612 ms 0.575 ms 0.567 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.myth.awmn (10.17.153.121) 1.412 ms 1.404 ms 1.399 ms
3 gw-myth.methana.awmn (10.17.153.102) 1.762 ms 2.273 ms 2.688 ms
4 gw-methana.sw1kwf.awmn (10.13.251.225) 3.235 ms 3.552 ms 3.972 ms
5 gw-sw1kwf.makis.awmn (10.13.251.234) 6.779 ms 7.104 ms 7.468 ms
6 gw-makis.magman2.awmn (10.87.225.101) 10.453 ms 7.834 ms 8.517 ms
7 gw-matsulas.anka.awmn (10.87.197.146) 13.294 ms 7.760 ms 7.926 ms
8 gw-jako.matsoulas.awmn (10.40.190.209) 8.406 ms 8.479 ms 10.505 ms
9 gw-petros-5.siflis.awmn (10.18.225.70) 56.347 ms 54.972 ms 54.970 ms
10 gw-siflis.gvbest.awmn (10.18.221.65) 54.966 ms 54.961 ms 54.959 ms
11 10.18.221.74 (10.18.221.74) 54.952 ms 54.012 ms 53.982 ms
12 gw-stalex.geoav.awmn (10.20.229.249) 29.488 ms 16.619 ms 31.927 ms
13 gw-thanasis.stalex.awmn (10.15.156.206) 32.190 ms 35.057 ms 35.268 ms
14 gw-nasos765.thanasis.awmn (10.15.156.201) 35.620 ms 75.713 ms 84.080 ms
15 gw-dsfak-greekalahan.awmn (10.27.229.177) 96.570 ms 96.574 ms 96.563 ms
16 10.27.254.185 (10.27.254.185) 96.564 ms 96.563 ms 96.594 ms
17 gw-petros-5.dias.awmn (10.18.225.66) 96.554 ms !N 96.553 ms !N 96.552 ms !N

Κάθε μέρα και άλλη δρομολόγηση άλλα δεν φτάνω στον προορισμό και συνέχεια πέφτω στον petros-dias! τι γίνεται εκεί ρε γμτ ?

----------


## Somnius

Αδερφέ είπα να στο βαρέσω μια να δώ..

Το ταρατσάκι μου μίλησε με την μία



```
[Taratsaki] > tool traceroute router.nikiforos.awmn
     ADDRESS                                    STATUS
   1 10.24.53.253    68ms 1ms 1ms
   2 10.24.51.221    2ms 2ms 22ms
   3 10.24.81.102    4ms 15ms 30ms
   4 10.26.38.134    7ms 22ms 20ms
   5 10.26.38.249    4ms 22ms 7ms
   6 10.84.67.101    95ms 40ms 5ms
   7 10.2.234.85     132ms 162ms 170ms
   8 10.2.234.66     212ms 267ms 180ms
   9 10.2.237.1      149ms 140ms 180ms
```

Ενώ το τερματικό στο leopard περίμενα 2 λεπτά για να φτάσει μέχρι το 6 και το ολοκλήρωσε μέχρι το 11 σε κάνα 3λεπτο.. ξέρετε μήπως γιατί lagαρα έτσι μεταξύ του μαϊμουδιού μου?

δείτε και το αποτέλεσμα..



```
traceroute to router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1), 64 hops max, 52 byte packets
 1  router (10.24.84.2)  1.269 ms  0.635 ms  1.195 ms
 2  gw (10.24.84.1)  1.237 ms  0.706 ms  1.027 ms
 3  10.24.53.253 (10.24.53.253)  28.013 ms  13.709 ms  1.835 ms
 4  gw-george.althaia.awmn (10.24.51.221)  6.112 ms  18.913 ms  29.902 ms
 5  10.24.81.102 (10.24.81.102)  46.381 ms  40.128 ms  20.580 ms
 6  10.26.38.134 (10.26.38.134)  18.382 ms  148.145 ms  23.913 ms
 7  10.26.38.249 (10.26.38.249)  21.848 ms  6.887 ms  86.847 ms
 8  10.84.67.101 (10.84.67.101)  88.713 ms  29.578 ms  19.987 ms
 9  10.2.234.85 (10.2.234.85)  229.336 ms  92.634 ms  79.989 ms
10  10.2.234.66 (10.2.234.66)  69.994 ms  87.262 ms  179.221 ms
11  router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1)  240.514 ms  78.983 ms  53.154 ms
```

----------


## papashark

> traceroute to 10.71.99.1 (10.71.99.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
> 1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.612 ms 0.575 ms 0.567 ms
> 2 gw-nikiforos.myth.awmn (10.17.153.121) 1.412 ms 1.404 ms 1.399 ms
> 3 gw-myth.methana.awmn (10.17.153.102) 1.762 ms 2.273 ms 2.688 ms
> 4 gw-methana.sw1kwf.awmn (10.13.251.225) 3.235 ms 3.552 ms 3.972 ms
> 5 gw-sw1kwf.makis.awmn (10.13.251.234) 6.779 ms 7.104 ms 7.468 ms
> 6 gw-makis.magman2.awmn (10.87.225.101) 10.453 ms 7.834 ms 8.517 ms
> 7 gw-matsulas.anka.awmn (10.87.197.146) 13.294 ms 7.760 ms 7.926 ms
> 8 gw-jako.matsoulas.awmn (10.40.190.209) 8.406 ms 8.479 ms 10.505 ms
> ...


Μάλλον ο προορισμός που θες να πας έχει πέσει, και απλά ακολουθείς το φάντασμα που εξακολουθεί και ανακοινώνει ο τελευταίος που φτάνεις.

----------


## Somnius

Oh god αυτές τις μέρες..

μπαχαλέ ολέ είμαστε εδώ

----------


## Themis Ap

Προς http://www.leechers.awmn  ::   ::  

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| core.entreri.awmn - 0 | 1 | 1 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| gw-entreri.kxrist.awmn - 0 | 1 | 1 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| gw-kxrist.akis.awmn - 0 | 1 | 1 | 16 | 16 | 16 | 16 |
| gw-akis.a123xxsp.awmn - 0 | 1 | 1 | 15 | 15 | 15 | 15 |
| 10.3.1.249 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| 10.3.1.254 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 32 | 32 | 32 | 32 |
| 10.2.92.130 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 15 | 15 | 15 | 15 |
| 10.2.164.233 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 16 | 16 | 16 | 16 |
| 10.87.188.110 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 15 | 15 | 15 | 15 |
| 10.2.159.101 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| 10.2.159.94 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 63 | 63 | 63 | 63 |
| 10.44.192.238 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 93 | 93 | 93 | 93 |
| 10.34.68.2 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 78 | 78 | 78 | 78 |
| 10.34.68.65 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 63 | 63 | 63 | 63 |
| 10.2.164.214 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 62 | 62 | 62 | 62 |
| 10.2.164.233 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 94 | 94 | 94 | 94 |
| 10.87.188.110 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 78 | 78 | 78 | 78 |
| 10.2.159.101 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 79 | 79 | 79 | 79 |
| 10.2.159.94 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 109 | 109 | 109 | 109 |
| 10.34.66.225 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 141 | 141 | 141 | 141 |
| 10.34.68.2 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 171 | 171 | 171 | 171 |
| 10.34.68.65 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 141 | 141 | 141 | 141 |
| 10.2.164.214 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 203 | 203 | 203 | 203 |
| 10.2.164.233 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 172 | 172 | 172 | 172 |
| 10.87.188.110 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 203 | 203 | 203 | 203 |
| 10.2.159.101 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 141 | 141 | 141 | 141 |
| 10.2.159.94 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 297 | 297 | 297 | 297 |
| 10.34.66.225 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 359 | 359 | 359 | 359 |
| 10.34.68.2 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 313 | 313 | 313 | 313 |
| 10.34.68.65 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 329 | 329 | 329 | 329 |
| 10.2.164.214 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 312 | 312 | 312 | 312 |
| 10.2.164.233 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 375 | 375 | 375 | 375 |
| 10.87.188.110 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 344 | 344 | 344 | 344 |
| 10.2.159.101 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 344 | 344 | 344 | 344 |
| 10.2.159.94 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 375 | 375 | 375 | 375 |
| 10.34.66.225 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 469 | 469 | 469 | 469 |
| 10.34.68.2 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 485 | 485 | 485 | 485 |
| 10.34.68.65 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 531 | 531 | 531 | 531 |
| 10.2.164.214 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 547 | 547 | 547 | 547 |
| 10.2.164.233 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 500 | 500 | 500 | 500 |
| 10.87.188.110 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 485 | 485 | 485 | 485 |
| 10.2.159.101 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 641 | 641 | 641 | 641 |
| 10.2.159.94 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 875 | 875 | 875 | 875 |
| 10.34.66.225 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 1094 | 1094 | 1094 | 1094 |
| 10.34.68.2 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 1047 | 1047 | 1047 | 1047 |
| 10.34.68.65 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 1031 | 1031 | 1031 | 1031 |
| 10.2.164.214 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 1063 | 1063 | 1063 | 1063 |
| 10.2.164.233 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 891 | 891 | 891 | 891 |
| 10.87.188.110 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 781 | 781 | 781 | 781 |
| 10.2.159.101 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 796 | 796 | 796 | 796 |
| 10.2.159.94 - 0 | 1 | 1 | 844 | 844 | 844 | 844 |
| - 100 | 1 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 63 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir ( [email protected] )





Edit: Έστρωσε μετά από κάποιο διάστημα...

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| core.entreri.awmn - 0 | 6 | 6 | 0 | 10 | 31 | 16 |
| 10.26.154.65 - 0 | 6 | 6 | 0 | 2 | 16 | 0 |
| 10.26.154.70 - 17 | 6 | 5 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| 10.2.15.218 - 0 | 5 | 5 | 0 | 3 | 16 | 0 |
| 10.31.184.220 - 20 | 5 | 4 | 16 | 89 | 218 | 16 |
| 10.78.232.106 - 40 | 5 | 3 | 32 | 63 | 125 | 32 |
| 10.84.67.102 - 0 | 5 | 5 | 47 | 115 | 234 | 47 |
| 10.18.225.1 - 20 | 5 | 4 | 16 | 58 | 157 | 31 |
| 10.38.126.110 - 0 | 5 | 5 | 16 | 56 | 110 | 110 |
| 10.26.36.249 - 20 | 5 | 4 | 31 | 46 | 63 | 47 |
| 10.3.41.1 -  20 | 5 | 4 | 47 | 113 | 219 | 109 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir ( [email protected] )

Αλλά κάτι δεν την παλεύει  ::

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα σε όλους μας.

Να πω ένα αστείο που μπορεί να μην είναι αστείο?
Θα το πω.  ::  

Προσπαθούν ακόμα τα σαλιγκάρια να βγουν από τα μπουκωμένα feeder που είναι πνιγμένα στο νερό.
Όταν ολοκληρώσουν, σιγά - σιγά την έξοδο τους και αυτό θα γίνει όταν στραγγίξει το νερό, θα έρθει και η ορθή δρομολόγηση.
Υπομονή κύριοι, χειμώνας έχετε, όπως θα εξακολουθούν *πάλι και πάλι*, τα φαινόμενα αυτά.
Να ανοίξουμε εστιατόριο με καλούς μεζέδες από δαύτα, τρώγοντας να έχουμε χρόνο να παραπονιόμαστε ξανά και ξανά , και δεν θα' ναι και λίγα...

************
Παίδες πλάκα κάνω. Είναι αστείο.
Δεν ισχύει τίποτα από τα άνω.
Προσπαθώ να σας παραπλανήσω.
Πεινάω  ::  ίσως, γι αυτό.
Άλλωστε μου αρέσουν τα κοχλιοειδή όταν τα τρώω ανάποδα.

Πάντα φιλικά.

Προσωρινή λύση: Σεσουάρ.
Μόνιμη λύση: Γυρίστε αν μπορείτε τα πιάτα ανάποδα.
 ::

----------


## geeksada

OK εφτιαξε απο μονο του..!  ::

----------


## gkapog

tracert 10.30.71.64

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.30.71.64 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

1 1 ms 18 ms 1 ms 192.168.0.1
2 2 ms 2 ms 23 ms gw-mikrotik.kapo.awmn [192.168.0.2]
3 3 ms 1 ms 2 ms qw-kapo.rabbithole.awmn [10.44.199.49]
4 9 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.2.164.229
5 7 ms 2 ms 4 ms 10.2.164.234
6 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
7 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.


Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.30.56.1 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30

1 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 192.168.0.1
2 2 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-mikrotik.kapo.awmn [192.168.0.2]
3 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms qw-kapo.rabbithole.awmn [10.44.199.49]
4 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.2.164.229
5 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.2.164.214
6 4 ms 2 ms 3 ms 10.42.90.253
7 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.

----------


## devilman

[[email protected]] > tool traceroute www.byteme.awmn use-dns=yes
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.28.5.250 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 10.27.236.18 2ms 2ms 2ms 
3 gw-suncity.eufo 2ms 2ms 2ms 
4 gw-eufonia.sokr 3ms 3ms 3ms 
5 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
6 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
7 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
8 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
9 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 




[[email protected]] > tool traceroute www.showtime.awmn use-dns=yes 
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.28.5.250 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 10.27.236.18 3ms 2ms 2ms 
3 gw-suncity.eufo 17ms 2ms 2ms 
4 gw-eufonia.sokr 3ms 3ms 3ms 
5 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
6 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
7 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
8 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
9 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
10 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
11 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
12 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
13 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
14 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 


ξαναεμφανιζεται το προβλημα  ::

----------


## marius

> tracert 10.30.71.64
> 
> Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς 10.30.71.64 με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30
> 
> 1 1 ms 18 ms 1 ms 192.168.0.1
> 2 2 ms 2 ms 23 ms gw-mikrotik.kapo.awmn [192.168.0.2]
> 3 3 ms 1 ms 2 ms qw-kapo.rabbithole.awmn [10.44.199.49]
> 4 9 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.2.164.229
> 5 7 ms 2 ms 4 ms 10.2.164.234
> ...


 Το Λινκ με schia ειναι εκτος εδω και 2 μερες.
Εκτος αυτο απενεργοποιησα στον ρουτερ του gas το bgp για τον κομβο schia. Λογικα δεν πρεπει να εχεις τωρα προβλημα.

----------


## sokratisg

> Όταν έψαχνα λινκ και εστελνα μέηλς , στους 30 ήταν ζητημα να απαντησουν 2. δεν εστειλα μονο σε σένα,
> μην μου πεις πως 1 βδομάδα δεν ειδες κανενα μυνημα 
> 5 σεκοντς παιρνει να πεις θα το κοιταξω απλα δεν εχω χρονο αυτον τον καιρο.
> Φιλικά Πάνος


Βρε συ δεν είναι κανείς υποχρεωμένος να σου απαντήσει σε mail / μήνυμα.
Γιατί το παίρνεις τόσο κατάκαρδα... ?

Cool

----------


## devilman

εντάξει μωρε κοολ τα παιρνω ,
ειχα λιγακι τα νευρα μου εκεινη τη μέρα, σορυ, 
εν πασει περιπτωση δεν το βλέπω πολυ συχνα το πρόβλημα
αλλά τουλάχιστον εμφανίζεται και θελει κανενα τεταρτο να ξαναδουλέψει.

----------


## Nikiforos

από χτες κάτι τρέχει με τον ymdim και τον Dait και δεν μπορουμε να περάσουμε από εκει!
traceroute to 10.72.90.35 (10.72.90.35), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 router.nikiforos.awmn (10.2.237.1) 0.617 ms 0.588 ms 0.573 ms
2 gw-nikiforos.noolis.awmn (10.2.234.81) 2.451 ms 2.442 ms 2.432 ms
3 10.2.234.65 (10.2.234.65) 2.423 ms 2.413 ms 2.406 ms
4 10.2.132.245 (10.2.132.245) 3.816 ms 3.851 ms 3.842 ms
5 10.42.60.33 (10.42.60.33) 4.514 ms 4.504 ms 4.493 ms
6 gw-openhaimer.tholos.awmn (10.2.92.137) 16.014 ms 12.869 ms 12.842 ms
7 * * *
8 * * *
9 gw-foobar.warhawk.awmn (10.23.28.45) 19.648 ms 8.843 ms 9.375 ms
10 gw-rb433ahb.warhawk.awmn (10.23.28.33) 10.002 ms 11.041 ms 11.032 ms
11 10.23.28.50 (10.23.28.50) 13.366 ms 14.334 ms 18.437 ms
12 eth1.dimis7.awmn (10.72.90.35) 19.183 ms 16.098 ms 16.492 ms

έπρεπε να είναι Nikiforos-Myth-Djbill-Dait-Ymdim-Dimis7

----------


## devilman

[[email protected]] > tool traceroute www.showtime.awmn
ADDRESS STATUS
1 10.28.5.250 1ms 1ms 1ms 
2 10.27.236.18 2ms 2ms 2ms 
3 10.22.0.237 2ms 2ms 2ms 
4 10.22.0.230 3ms 2ms 3ms 
5 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
6 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
7 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
8 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
9 (unknown) timeout timeout timeout 

Πάλι το ίδιο πρόβλημα, όποτε μπορεις και εχεις χρόνο κοιταξέ το

----------


## devilman

> [[email protected]] > tool traceroute www.showtime.awmn
> ADDRESS STATUS
> 1 10.28.5.250 1ms 1ms 1ms 
> 2 10.27.236.18 2ms 2ms 2ms 
> 3 10.22.0.237 2ms 2ms 2ms 
> 4 10.22.0.230 3ms 2ms 3ms 
> 5 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
> 6 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
> 7 0.0.0.0 timeout timeout timeout 
> ...


again.

----------


## assimako

καλησπέρα, 
Eδω και κάποιες μέρες κάτι γίνεται με την δρομολόγηση. Δεν μπορώ να φτάσω από πόρτο ράφτη στην νεα σμυρνη (10.38.137.1), στο Γαλάτσι ( 10.23.24.2) στον Πειραιά ( 10.80.231.1).
Αναγκάστηκα να κλίσω τα bgp με ιμιτο γιατί συνέχεια είχα αυτή την εικόνα στο traceroute. loop μεταξύ sto 10.46.79.241 kai 10.46.79.5.
Ευχαριστω πολύ !!!

----------


## devilman

router.devilman.awmn> sh ip bgp 10.29.74.1
BGP routing table entry for 10.29.74.0/24
Paths: (1 available, best #1, table Default-IP-Routing-Table)
Advertised to non peer-group peers:
10.27.234.25
16585 13143 13220 9664 7578 5078 1286 14835 14024 6041 7524 2120
10.28.5.250 from 10.28.5.250 (10.27.224.1)
Origin IGP, localpref 100, valid, external, best
Last update: Fri Jan 2 18:59:52 1970


δικιο εχεις προοριζει εδω
http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=2120

----------


## sv1bds

Στα ραδιοερασιτεχνικα χρονια το λέγαμε 'σου έριξα τάπα' !!!!

Γιώργος SV1BDS

----------


## devilman

to www.awmn βρισκεται στον 65107 ο οποιος δεν υπάρχει

----------


## devout

ωραία και τώρα τι κάνουμε?

----------


## balco31

Κι ενώ έφτιαξε για κάποια seconds πάλι ξαναχάλασε! 
Στο 10.19.143.13 βγαίνω από τον Agios: BGP route path:646, 15709,14822, 3112, 7384, 4281, 16693, 65107

όπου το 65107 δεν yπάρχει ως node! Μήπως κάποιος να δει τον 16693 να δει τι κανει advertise?

----------


## 7bpm

C:\>tracert www.awmn

Tracing route to srv1.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.1]
2 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-7bpm.skai-parnitha.awmn [10.19.180.221]
3 4 ms 1 ms 2 ms rb2.skai-parnitha.awmn [10.67.175.2]
4 3 ms 2 ms 2 ms gw-skai-parnitha.sv1jdn.awmn [10.67.175.246]
5 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.72.252.195
6 4 ms 5 ms 3 ms 10.72.252.190
7 7 ms 6 ms 5 ms host_01_router.f-dc.awmn [10.67.0.2]
8 7 ms 4 ms 7 ms srv1.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Trace complete.

C:\>tracert www.byteme.awmn

Tracing route to www.byteme.awmn [10.32.54.4]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.1]
2 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-7bpm.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.221]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms rb3.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.251]
4 3 ms 6 ms 2 ms gw-spirosco.aries-manos.awmn [10.17.119.198]
5 4 ms 6 ms 6 ms gw-aries-manos.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.128.22]
6 4 ms 5 ms 4 ms rtr2.sw1hfq.awmn [10.17.127.252]
7 3 ms 7 ms 6 ms gw-sw1hfq.sw1jra.awmn [10.17.127.91]
8 5 ms 4 ms 4 ms raki.sw1jra.awmn [10.32.54.4]

Trace complete.

C:\>tracert www.leechers.awmn

Tracing route to www.leechers.awmn [10.3.41.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.1]
2 1 ms 1 ms 2 ms gw-7bpm.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.221]
3 1 ms 2 ms 2 ms rb3.spirosco.awmn [10.17.119.251]
4 3 ms 8 ms 4 ms gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.193]
5 2 ms 4 ms 1 ms rtr1.alexandros.awmn [10.34.61.209]
6 20 ms 3 ms 5 ms 10.34.61.190
7 4 ms 4 ms 5 ms tenoros2vfx.8271.awmn [10.29.88.141]
8 3 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.3.41.1

Trace complete.

----------


## ysam

Σωστά είναι όλα.. και το 65107 επίσης. 


traceroute to www.awmn (10.19.143.13), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 homegw.ysam.awmn (10.19.144.210) 0.272 ms 0.315 ms 0.375 ms
2 rtr1-1.ysam.awmn (10.19.144.195) 0.587 ms 0.595 ms 0.588 ms
3 rtr2.ysam.awmn (10.19.144.2) 0.999 ms 1.025 ms 1.111 ms
4 gw-ysam2.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.185) 32.107 ms 32.098 ms 32.075 ms
5 gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.194) 32.094 ms 32.085 ms 32.076 ms
6 rb1.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.254) 32.103 ms 31.201 ms 31.186 ms
7 gw-spirosco.rb2.7bpm.awmn (10.17.119.222) 31.355 ms 29.965 ms 29.943 ms
8 gw-7bpm.skai-parnitha.awmn (10.19.180.221) 30.289 ms 30.279 ms 30.274 ms
9 rb2.skai-parnitha.awmn (10.67.175.2) 30.294 ms 6.749 ms 6.745 ms
10 gw-skai-parnitha.sv1jdn.awmn (10.67.175.246) 8.406 ms 16.146 ms 16.114 ms
11 10.72.252.195 (10.72.252.195) 16.173 ms 16.152 ms 16.128 ms
12 10.49.168.70 (10.49.168.70) 18.465 ms 18.443 ms 18.435 ms
13 host_01_router.f-dc.awmn (10.67.0.2) 18.485 ms 18.465 ms 18.464 ms
14 srv1.awmn (10.19.143.13) 18.480 ms 18.475 ms 17.565 ms

----------


## sv1bds

Socrates THANKS.

George SV1BDS

----------


## ysam

> Socrates THANKS.
> 
> George SV1BDS


Socrates?

----------


## klarabel

Μάλλον λάθος έκανε.

----------


## ntrits

Πάλι τα ίδια, κάποιος παίζει πάλι.

----------


## radio 623

Την μιά στιγμή έτσι:

traceroute to www.asxetos.awmn (10.49.225.3), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 10.21.138.253 (10.21.138.253) 1.276 ms 0.925 ms 0.883 ms
2 rb532.sggvril.awmn (10.21.138.129) 1.438 ms 2.044 ms 1.095 ms
3 10.14.154.241 (10.14.154.241) 2.208 ms 1.572 ms 1.539 ms
4 wrap.dat.awmn (10.14.154.5) 1.975 ms 1.607 ms 1.567 ms
5 10.29.81.233 (10.29.81.233) 3.271 ms gw-convict.styx.awmn (10.25.177.125) 9.944 ms 4.077 ms
6 gw-styx.apollo.awmn (10.25.177.9 ::  13.882 ms 29.976 ms 11.334 ms
7 gw-apollo.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.221) 8.033 ms 24.964 ms 11.213 ms
8 bridge.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.209) 24.152 ms 17.106 ms 5.379 ms
9 10.22.0.226 (10.22.0.226) 32.764 ms 27.302 ms 7.910 ms
10 10.2.63.66 (10.2.63.66) 30.224 ms 136.850 ms 33.294 ms
11 gw-antonisk7.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49) 14.188 ms 8.210 ms 24.549 ms
12 server.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.3) 21.436 ms 18.062 ms 22.628 ms

Την αμέσως επόμενη στιγμή:

traceroute to www.asxetos.awmn (10.49.225.3), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 10.34.163.254 (10.34.163.254) 0.731 ms 0.621 ms 0.817 ms
2 10.34.59.254 (10.34.59.254) 2.317 ms 1.321 ms 1.591 ms
3 gw-paris.schia.awmn (10.34.58.50) 3.889 ms 2.190 ms 1.696 ms
4 gw-schia.convict.awmn (10.46.78.137) 6.113 ms 5.312 ms 3.941 ms
5 gw-convict.styx.awmn (10.25.177.125) 31.680 ms 32.348 ms 8.713 ms
6 gw-styx.apollo.awmn (10.25.177.9 ::  14.504 ms 11.608 ms 6.543 ms
7 gw-apollo.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.221) 86.244 ms 258.719 ms 276.291 ms
8 bridge.eufonia.awmn (10.22.0.209) 114.528 ms 11.964 ms 46.523 ms
9 10.22.0.226 (10.22.0.226) 92.001 ms bbr2.limah.awmn (10.35.160.12) 10.650 ms 12.101 ms
10 gw-zabounis.limah.awmn (10.35.160.97) 30.784 ms 13.123 ms 18.123 ms
11 gw-antonisk7.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.49) 20.774 ms 21.774 ms 6.817 ms
12 server.zabounis.awmn (10.49.225.3) 9.101 ms 7.663 ms 14.236 ms

και μετά απο ένα λεπτό:
traceroute to www.asxetos.awmn (10.49.225.3), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 10.34.163.254 (10.34.163.254) 0.766 ms 0.610 ms 0.767 ms
2 10.34.59.254 (10.34.59.254) 3.123 ms 2.114 ms 1.203 ms
3 gw-paris.schia.awmn (10.34.58.50) 2.191 ms 1.777 ms 1.727 ms
4 router2.schia.awmn (10.34.68.2) 2.627 ms 2.768 ms 2.149 ms
5 * * *
6 * * *
7 * * *
8 * * *

;;;

----------


## Nikiforos

[email protected]:~$ tracepath -n www.leechers.awmn
1: 10.2.237.6 0.096ms pmtu 1500
1: 10.2.237.1 0.170ms 
1: 10.2.237.1 0.111ms 
2: 10.17.153.121 0.907ms 
3: 10.2.202.249 1.581ms 
4: 10.2.202.246 2.869ms 
5: 10.46.79.5 5.559ms asymm 11 
6: 10.46.79.137 10.240ms asymm 10 
7: 10.46.79.229 5.570ms asymm 9 
8: no reply
9: no reply
10: no reply
11: no reply
12: no reply
13: no reply
14: no reply
15: no reply
16: no reply
17: no reply
18: no reply
19: no reply
20: no reply
21: no reply
22: no reply
23: no reply
24: no reply
25: no reply
26: no reply
27: no reply
28: no reply
29: no reply
30: no reply
31: no reply
Too many hops: pmtu 1500
Resume: pmtu 1500

καποιο θεμα υπαρχει με την δρομολογηση, δειχνει να σταματαει στον DAIT αλλα κανονικα δεν περναω απο εκει για να παω στο leechers! WTF?

edit : Δεν ξερω τι εγινε τωρα παιζει! μαλλον ειχε πεσει κανενα λινκ!

[email protected]:~$ tracepath -n www.leechers.awmn
1: 10.2.237.6 0.102ms pmtu 1500
1: 10.2.237.1 0.175ms 
1: 10.2.237.1 0.110ms 
2: 10.17.153.121 20.736ms 
3: 10.2.202.249 1.852ms 
4: 10.2.173.105 2.516ms 
5: 10.2.158.253 3.428ms 
6: 10.34.65.241 4.893ms 
7: 10.34.65.3 5.117ms 
8: 10.29.88.121 6.398ms 
9: 10.3.41.1 6.597ms reached
Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 9 back 56

και παλι EDIT ξανα τα ιδια!!! την μια παιζει την μια οχι! και παει απο ασχετη διαδρομή δλδ τον DAIT!
Εδω και πολυ ωρα ειναι οκ, μαλλον εφτιαξε! next time....

----------


## trendy

Κοίταξε το bgp dampening όταν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Nikiforos

Σε ποιον κομβο? σε εμενα εννοείς? στον επόμενο? ή εκει που κοβεται η συνεχεια της δρομολόγησης? όπως και να έχει φτιαχτηκε μονο του και σταματησε τις διακοπες.

----------


## JB172

Δεν φτάνω ασύρματα στο forum.
Από internet όλα οκ.
Διακοπή ρεύματος στους peers;

----------


## θανάσης

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: srv1.awmn [10.19.143.13]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router1.thanasis.ewn [10.145.18.129]
2 6 ms <1 ms <1 ms router2.thanasis.ewn [10.145.18.130]
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.145.18.250
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.73.192.233
5 17 ms 20 ms 39 ms 10.73.192.212
6 24 ms 30 ms 29 ms 10.146.9.246
7 19 ms 39 ms 29 ms 10.73.111.245
8 26 ms 22 ms 16 ms gw-extra.JB172.awmn [10.22.11.209]
9 7 ms 20 ms 18 ms 10.14.148.246
10 * 21 ms 23 ms gw-wolfpack.jchr.awmn [10.21.128.154]
11 15 ms 21 ms 17 ms gw-ovelix.wolfpack.awmn [10.21.128.161]
12 16 ms 43 ms 33 ms gw-panoramix.ovelix.awmn [10.21.127.147]
13 * 13 ms 19 ms gw-skai-parnitha.panoramix.awmn [10.21.127.153]

14 * 34 ms 29 ms router01.skai-parnitha.awmn [10.67.175.1]
15 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
16 21 ms 9 ms 19 ms gw-skai-parnitha.sv1jdn.awmn [10.67.175.246]
17 * 13 ms 18 ms router03.sv1jdn.awmn [10.72.252.195]
18 * * 31 ms gw-sv1jdn.f-dc.awmn [10.72.252.190]
19 * 25 ms 24 ms host_01_router.f-dc.awmn [10.67.0.2]
20 * * 17 ms srv1.awmn [10.19.143.13]

Η παρακολούθηση ολοκληρώνετε όταν θέλει με αυτόν το τρόπο, της περισσότερες φορές όχι, εδώ και μερικές εβδομάδες
Και όσο αναφορά από τον skai στα 2 hop από μένα μόνο τα μισά router του awmn τα υπόλοιπα καθόλου μαζί και το forum dns .
Θα το δείτε να εμφανίζετε 14 hop. ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Αφού το κολωβαράτε να ανέβουμε Πάρνηθα. Και πάλι καλά να λες  ::

----------


## Nikiforos

Σε περίπτωση που ανεβείτε Πάρνηθα όποιος έχει σχέση με τον κόμβο που φιλοξενεί το bb link με τον ΑηΣτράτη ας δει τι γίνεται γιατί πέφτει συνεχεια συχνά-πυκνά το link και είναι κλειστό το BGP και ενα πάρα πολύ χρήσιμο και καλό link τελικά είναι δωρον-αδωρον πολύ καιρό τώρα!

Επίσης εδώ και μερικό καιρό δεν παίζει και ο DAIT γνωρίζει κανείς τι συμβαίνει? για να φτάσουμε Ανατολική Αττική έχουμε καμια 8-10αρια hop παραπάνω και κάνουμε τον γύρω όλης της Αττικής!

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.aistratis.awmn [10.71.96.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 19 ms 19 ms 19 ms 10.2.237.161
2 39 ms 26 ms 19 ms gw-nikiforos.noolis.awmn [10.2.234.81]
3 20 ms 19 ms 18 ms router1.noolis.awmn [10.2.234.65]
4 20 ms 20 ms 20 ms gw-noolis.dynamic.awmn [10.42.77.225]
5 21 ms 21 ms 21 ms 10.42.60.33
6 24 ms 55 ms 38 ms gw-openhaimer.tholos.awmn [10.2.92.137]
7 66 ms 53 ms 35 ms gw-tholos.badge.awmn [10.2.92.130]
8 34 ms 27 ms 34 ms 10.2.86.238
9 30 ms 45 ms 36 ms gw-pikos.ONikosEimai.awmn [10.2.28.94]
10 50 ms 43 ms 41 ms gw-oNikosEimai.awpnet.awmn [10.2.31.214]
11 69 ms 34 ms 49 ms gw-awpnet.tsap.awmn [10.2.37.65]
12 51 ms 57 ms 87 ms 10.23.28.41
13 120 ms 100 ms 91 ms br-router1.warhawk.awmn [10.23.28.33]
14 78 ms 92 ms 101 ms gw-warhawk.ymdim.awmn [10.23.28.50]
15 104 ms 244 ms 120 ms gw-ymdim.dimis7.awmn [10.46.76.38]
16 139 ms 120 ms 98 ms gw-dimis7.zaxduke.awmn [10.72.90.6]
17 251 ms 100 ms 42 ms gw-sbolis-5.zaxduke.awmn [10.71.98.233]
18 225 ms 47 ms 73 ms gw-sbolis-5.7bpm-2.awmn [10.71.97.250]
19 67 ms 62 ms 123 ms rb1.7bpm-2.awmn [10.71.97.162]
20 92 ms 180 ms 46 ms gw-7bpm-2.nikis.awmn [10.71.97.237]
21 116 ms 52 ms 62 ms gw-rb411.rb433.nikis.awmn [10.71.99.134]
22 93 ms 172 ms 97 ms router.aistratis.awmn [10.71.96.1]

Αν έπαιζε θα ήταν nikiforos-myth-djbill-dait-ymdim και όχι όλος αυτός ο κύκλος που καθε μέρα εχει και διαφορετική δρομολόγηση!

----------


## Nikiforos

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.nikis.awmn [10.71.99.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 18 ms 18 ms 19 ms 10.2.237.161
2 19 ms 19 ms 20 ms gw-nikiforos.noolis.awmn [10.2.234.81]
3 20 ms 20 ms 19 ms router1.noolis.awmn [10.2.234.65]
4 20 ms 20 ms 20 ms gw-noolis.noisyjohnawmn [10.2.132.245]
5 21 ms 49 ms 20 ms 10.42.60.33
6 57 ms 36 ms 58 ms gw-openhaimer.tholos.awmn [10.2.92.137]
7 110 ms 22 ms 22 ms 10.2.86.241
8 23 ms 35 ms 24 ms 10.2.86.238
9 24 ms 25 ms 23 ms gw-pikos.ianeira.awmn [10.23.54.37]
10 42 ms 25 ms 25 ms 10.23.28.41
11 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
12 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
13 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
14 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.


Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: router.aistratis.awmn [10.71.96.1]
με μέγιστο πλήθος αναπηδήσεων 30:

1 19 ms 18 ms 18 ms 10.2.237.161
2 19 ms 19 ms 19 ms 10.17.153.121
3 21 ms 19 ms 19 ms gw-myth.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.249]
4 21 ms 23 ms 21 ms gw-djbill.noisyjohn.awmn [10.2.202.254]
5 22 ms 21 ms 22 ms 10.42.60.25
6 22 ms 34 ms 22 ms gw-openhaimer.tholos.awmn [10.2.92.137]
7 25 ms 26 ms 25 ms gw-ithaca-1.badge.awmn [10.2.164.234]
8 25 ms 22 ms 23 ms 10.2.86.238
9 28 ms 31 ms 32 ms gw-pikos.ianeira.awmn [10.23.54.37]
10 25 ms 35 ms 34 ms 10.23.28.45
11 * * * Εξαντλήθηκε το χρονικό όριο της αίτησης.
12 *

EDIT : Τωρα παίζει ο WaRhawk!

----------


## gas

> Ο papashark που ελέγχει τους κόμβους αυτούς, δεν έχει πλέον πρόσβαση στο forum, ενώ ο nickpalm δεν έχει καν λογαριασμό στο forum


Ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση.
Μαλλον καποιος διαβασε το post και εκανε ενεργειες γιατι απο χθες το βραδυ ολα ειναι ΟΚ!! Περναω κανονικα.

----------


## eagleg

Παρακολούθηση της διαδρομής προς: 10.74.80.1

|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
| WinMTR statistics |
| Host - % | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
| router1.eagle.awmn - 0 | 2 | 2 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| router2.eagle.awmn - 0 | 2 | 2 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| 10.31.190.209 - 0 | 2 | 2 | 1 | 5 | 9 | 1 |
| 10.3.27.254 - 0 | 2 | 2 | 2 | 6 | 10 | 2 |
| gw1.alexa.awmn - 0 | 2 | 2 | 2 | 7 | 12 | 2 |
| gw2.alexa.awmn - 0 | 2 | 2 | 3 | 8 | 13 | 3 |
| gw-alexa.gkarad.awmn - 0 | 2 | 2 | 5 | 11 | 18 | 5 |
| gw-gkarad.mickof.awmn - 0 | 2 | 2 | 7 | 7 | 8 | 8 |
| gw-mickof.danimoth.awmn - 50 | 2 | 1 | 0 | 32 | 32 | 32 |
| 10.41.229.240 - 50 | 2 | 1 | 0 | 34 | 34 | 34 |
| 10.41.229.94 - 50 | 2 | 1 | 0 | 41 | 41 | 41 |
| 10.26.170.250 - 50 | 2 | 1 | 0 | 41 | 41 | 41 |
| 10.2.103.249 - 50 | 2 | 1 | 0 | 43 | 43 | 43 |
| gw.mernion2.jocker.awmn - 50 | 2 | 1 | 0 | 46 | 46 | 46 |
| Destination network unreachable. - 100 | 2 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| Destination network unreachable. - 100 | 3 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| Destination network unreachable. - 100 | 3 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| No response from host - 100 | 2 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| No response from host - 100 | 2 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| Destination network unreachable. - 100 | 3 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| Destination network unreachable. - 100 | 3 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| Destination network unreachable. - 100 | 2 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| Destination network unreachable. - 100 | 2 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| No response from host - 100 | 2 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| No response from host - 100 | 2 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| Destination network unreachable. - 100 | 2 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| No response from host - 100 | 2 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| Destination network unreachable. - 100 | 2 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| No response from host - 100 | 2 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
| Destination network unreachable. - 100 | 2 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 | 0 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
WinMTR v0.92 GPL V2 by Appnor MSP - Fully Managed Hosting & Cloud Provider

----------


## christopher

Αν και προχθές δούλευε το *byteme*...το DNS του είναι κάτω και με την ΙΡ κάνει βόλτες:

Tracing route to 10.32.54.4 over a maximum of 30 hops

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms router.fencer_2.awmn [10.44.189.1]
2 <1 ms 1 ms <1 ms 10.44.185.245
3 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-akakios1.akis.awmn [10.19.152.238]
4 1 ms 1 ms 1 ms gw-akis.kostasg.awmn [10.19.152.245]
5 2 ms 12 ms 32 ms gw-kostasg.spef.awmn [10.48.228.225]
6 7 ms 19 ms 28 ms gw-gfan2.parnis.awmn [10.67.180.233]
7 60 ms 30 ms 13 ms mt1.gfan2.awmn [10.3.37.1]
8 50 ms 15 ms 10 ms gw-gfan2.gfan1.awmn [10.3.37.52]
9 12 ms 8 ms 18 ms mt3.gfan1.awmn [10.67.179.155]
10 13 ms 8 ms 11 ms gw-7bpm.hurricane80.awmn [10.19.180.249]
11 31 ms 51 ms 14 ms rb3.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.133]
12 40 ms 95 ms 26 ms gw-7bpm.fotis80.awmn [10.19.180.237]
13 51 ms 42 ms 48 ms 10.31.190.73
14 10 ms 16 ms 11 ms 10.3.27.249
15 133 ms 25 ms 7 ms 10.2.59.253
16 30 ms 25 ms 87 ms gw-djbill.manos1.awmn [10.2.202.238]
17 34 ms 80 ms 48 ms gw-davidcas.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.233]
18 20 ms 14 ms 38 ms gw-anman.senius.awmn [10.2.173.101]
19 30 ms 12 ms 9 ms gw-senius.warlock.awmn [10.2.173.138]
20 19 ms 43 ms 44 ms gw-warlock.marius.awmn [10.34.65.241]
21 17 ms 31 ms 22 ms router2.marius.awmn [10.34.65.2]
22 26 ms 26 ms 36 ms gw-7bpm.hurricane80.awmn [10.19.180.249]
23 22 ms 23 ms 36 ms rb3.7bpm.awmn [10.19.180.133]
24 87 ms 152 ms 53 ms gw-7bpm.fotis80.awmn [10.19.180.237]
25 33 ms 71 ms 53 ms 10.31.190.73
26 25 ms 37 ms 23 ms 10.3.27.249
27 74 ms 18 ms 23 ms 10.2.59.253
28 28 ms 33 ms 45 ms gw-djbill.manos1.awmn [10.2.202.238]
29 41 ms 19 ms 59 ms gw-davidcas.djbill.awmn [10.2.202.233]
30 63 ms 34 ms 69 ms gw-anman.senius.awmn [10.2.173.101]

Trace complete.

*Σημ: Ευκαιρία είναι πάντως με το trace να βλέπουμε και ποιές ΙΡ είναι χωρίς όνομα και να τις βαφτίζουμε.*

----------


## ysam

traceroute 10.2.89.1
traceroute to 10.2.89.1 (10.2.89.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 homegw.ysam.awmn (10.19.144.210) 0.431 ms 0.610 ms 0.804 ms
2 rtr1-1.ysam.awmn (10.19.144.195) 1.001 ms 0.992 ms 1.188 ms
3 gw-firelord.ysam.awmn (10.19.144.253) 4.661 ms 4.654 ms 4.646 ms
4 2rtr2.firelord.awmn (10.29.93.253) 19.246 ms 19.238 ms 19.231 ms
5 10.2.159.69 (10.2.159.69) 19.426 ms 19.419 ms 19.410 ms
6 10.2.159.74 (10.2.159.74) 19.402 ms 18.405 ms 18.241 ms
7 gw-badge.ithaca-1.awmn (10.2.164.233) 10.558 ms 10.551 ms 10.745 ms
8 router2.ithaca-1.awmn (10.2.164.11) 10.724 ms 7.129 ms 7.115 ms
9 gw-iapetos-ithaca.ithaca-1.awmn (10.2.164.222) 8.423 ms 7.621 ms 7.607 ms
10 10.2.89.1 (10.2.89.1) 16.052 ms 18.250 ms 18.241 ms


AS PATH 8137,10130,8266,9486,9713,*8105*

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=8105

αλλά το range έχει δοθεί στο παρακάτω. 

http://wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=18242

chrismarine ???

----------


## chrismarine

καλησπέρα ,μετά από τηλ ενημέρωση των πραγμάτων μπήκα για να δω τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει .
η αλήθεια είναι πως το 10.2.89.0 είχε δοθεί και ρυθμιστεί στον 2ο κόμβο μου από το wind.awmn μετά από ένα απορριφθέν c class 10.2.74.0 ,
το οποίο μετά οπό κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα έγινε ενεργό, και η εγώ διέγραψα το 10.2.89.0 η διαγράφτηκε από τους hostmaster του nodid μου στο wind.awmn ,αλλά ειλικρινά δεν θυμάμαι .
το ζήτημα είναι τι ενέργειες πρέπει να πράξουμε , έτσι ώστε να διορθωθεί
αυτήν την στιγμή ο κόμβος 8105 παίζει με c class 10.2.89.0

----------


## NetTraptor

Πολύ Κακώς!!! για εκατομμυριοστή φορά θα επαναλάβω ότι *ΔΕΝ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΝΟΥΜΕ SUBNET ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΑΣ ΈΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΟΧΥΡΩΘΕΙ ΜΟΝΙΜΑ* !! Επίσης φροντίζουμε να ενημερώνουμε για την εξέλιξη εργασιών στον κόμβο μας ώστε αυτά που είναι σε αναμονή να αποδίδονται "μόνιμα". 

Τα απορριφθέντα, σβησμένα subnet πάνε προς ανακύκλωση σε εύλογο χρονικό διάστημα χωρίς αυτό φυσικά να είναι δέσμευση.

Λοιπάμαι αλλά θα πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτό/α που σου έχει/ουν αποδοθεί και κανένα άλλο! Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος να κρατήσουμε μια συνοχή στην διευθυνσιοδότηση ενώ η τυφλή τήρηση των κανόνων αυτών είναι ασφαλιστική δικλίδα για όλους μας. 

Διευθύνσεις υπάρχουν πολλές και έχουμε αποδώσει 2πλα και 3πλα subnet εκεί που χρειάζεται, αλλά όταν φτάνουμε σε αυτό το επίπεδο δεν θα υπάρχει διαλλακτικότητα.

----------


## chrismarine

προσπαθώ να είμαι όσο ποιο ευγενικός μπορώ ,και δεν νομίζω να έχω δώσει σε κανένα το δικαίωμα να απαντάει με αυτό το ύφος ,εκτός εάν εγώ καταλαβαίνω λάθος !! 

στο προκείμενο λοιπών να σου πω φίλε ιωσηφ πως δεν ευθύνομαι εγώ 100% για το μπέρδεμα ,όπως έγραψα ποιο πάνω μου είχε αποδοθεί η 10.2.74.0 ,ρύθμισα κανονικά τον κόμβο μου, αλλά μετά από μερικές μέρες μου ήρθε mail ότι έχει απορριφθεί οπότε έκανα αίτηση για νέο c class και μου δόθηκε το 10.2.89.0 όπου ξαναμπήκα στην διαδικασία ρυθμίσεων για να περάσω το 10.2.89.0 
,μετά δεν θυμάμαι να ασχολήθηκα περαιτέρω και είναι ίσως το μόνο λάθος που μου αναλογεί 
στην τελική εάν το θέλεις και από την άλλη προσωπικά κάνω χόμπι και όχι επαγγελματισμό , 
πιστεύω δε πως είναι κάποιο λάθος από την μεριά του wind.awmn γιατί κατάλαβα εκ των υστερών ότι έρχεται αυτοματοποιημένο μήνυμα απόρριψης σε περίπτωση που δεν ανακοινώνεται as

----------


## NetTraptor

Συνήθως τίποτε από όλα αυτά δεν συμβαίνει. 
Δεν δηλώνετε τα λινκ κάνετε αιτήσεις για subnet και προφανώς απορρίπτονται. Δεν σας ξέρω όλους (αν και θα ήθελα), υπάρχει πάρα πολύ spam, περίεργοι που παίζουν με τα κουμπάκια, ενώ τελικά λέμε ότι έχουμε και κάποιους κανόνες που και αυτούς τους έχουμε ξεχειλώσει. 
Αφού λοιπόν έχει απορριφθεί κάτι το παραβλέπετε και χρησιμοποιείτε ακάθεκτοι το subnet που ΔΕΝ σας έχει οριστικά αποδοθεί. 
Μετά από πολύ καιρό τα απορριφθέντα σβήνονται από εμάς χειροκίνητα. 
Τέλος αποδίδονται σε κάποιον άλλο.
Τόσο απλά. 

Αγνοείτε και την διαδικασία αίτησης αλλά και την απόρριψη. Τα απαντητικά e-mail του wind αναφέρουν καθαρότατα τους κανόνες και το σκεπτικό άρα δεν υπάρχει δικαιολογία.

Φυσικά αυτά δεν τα διαβάζει κανείς αλλά αντί να συμμορφωθεί με τους κανόνες δηλώνοντας τα λινκ του και ακολουθώντας διαδικασίες αίτησης subnet πάει και κάνει αίτηση για άλλο ένα subnet και για άλλο και για άλλο. Μερικοί σε φτάνουν σε κατάσταση να θες να σβήσεις τον κόμβο τους να τελειώνει η φάρσα. 

Αυτό δεν είναι 100% προσωπική παρατήρηση αλλά μια νέα μόδα που επικρατεί τελευταία. Και εγώ χόμπι κάνω και δεν το έχω σε πολύ να σας αφήσω με ότι subnet θέλει ο καθένας. 

Φαρσοκωμωδία δράμα! Πραγματικός αντικατοπτρισμός της Ελληνικής κοινωνίας σε μικρογραφία.....

----------


## ysam

Εντάξει σε πήρε από τον λαιμό ο Ιωσήφ αλλά μάλλον είσαι το εξιλαστήριο θύμα για όλα τα κακά τέτοιου τύπου που όντως διάφοροι έχουν κάνει.. 

Άστον θα ηρεμήσει lol. 

Νταξ Ιωσήφ τά'πες, τώρα χαλάρωσε  ::

----------


## chrismarine

ok δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα, γιατί αυτό που έχω μάθει σίγουρα είναι πως ότι λέγεται και με οποίον τρόπο λέγετε πίσω από μια οθόνη, ξεπερνιέται όταν η κουβέντα γίνει σε προσωπικό επίπεδο ,ας είναι καλά τα meeting αν και λόγο οικογενειακών υποχρεώσεων δεν μπορώ να παραβρεθώ στα μακρινά .
να κάνω επίσης και μια πρόταση που μπορεί να λύνει το πρόβλημα με τα c-class ,να δίνεται ένα τεστ c class που να κρατάει 1 μήνα και και να είναι ενεργό όσο απαντάει η ip .
εγώ έφτιαξα ένα κόμβο τερματικό με προοπτική εξέλιξης σε bb και θέλω να κάνω δοκιμές ,τι c-class πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί ώστε να παίξω bgp μέχρι να γίνει o κόμβος bb ?
,υπάρχει βέβαια και η λύση της static από τον απέναντι αλλά εκεί περιπλέκεται περισσότερο και μπορεί να δημιουργήσει περισσότερα προβλήματα εάν δεν ρυθμιστεί σωστά 
τέλος για να λυθεί το οποίο πρόβλημα προέκυψε προτίθεμαι να αλλάξω το c class στον εν λόγω κόμβο ,απλά δώστε μου μια πίστωση χρόνου γιατί είναι απομακρυσμένος και πρέπει να πάω τοπικά λόγω ότι υπάρχουν και άλλα μηχανήματα από πίσω .
ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για την όποια αναστάτωση χρηστος

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Με το που το έγραψα στο φόρουμ, μετά απο λίγο επανήλθε.
Ήταν έτσι απο τις 4 το μεσιμέρι μέχρι τώρα που είναι 10.
Thanks anyway.

----------


## nOiz

_Λούπααα_  :: 



```
Tracing route to 10.22.15.1 over a maximum of 30 hops

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.27.231.1
  2     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  10.28.2.245
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.22.17.245
  4     2 ms     1 ms     1 ms  10.22.17.250
  5     5 ms    16 ms     5 ms  10.21.241.166
  6     6 ms     6 ms     5 ms  10.21.241.130
  7    70 ms    13 ms    26 ms  10.26.122.218
  8    36 ms    21 ms    20 ms  10.2.12.146
  9    17 ms    19 ms    19 ms  10.2.13.202
 10    40 ms    41 ms    37 ms  10.2.12.146
 11    34 ms    19 ms    11 ms  10.2.13.202
 12    10 ms    22 ms    26 ms  10.2.12.146
 13    17 ms    40 ms    18 ms  10.2.13.202
 14    49 ms    57 ms    31 ms  10.2.12.146
```

----------


## ipduh

traceroute to 10.22.15.1 (10.22.15.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1 katebastiri.ipduh.awmn (10.21.241.10) 0.268 ms 0.235 ms 0.221 ms
2 router.01.01433-2.ipduh.awmn (10.21.241.67) 0.496 ms 0.513 ms 0.562 ms
3 gw-ipduh.john70.awmn (10.21.241.130) 3.180 ms 3.183 ms 3.485 ms
4 arcturus.john70.awmn (10.2.21.1) 5.455 ms 5.460 ms 5.448 ms
5 gw-o.h.john70.awmn (10.2.21.218) 5.588 ms 5.584 ms 5.599 ms
6 gw-john70.winner.awmn (10.2.12.145) 6.576 ms 7.659 ms 7.644 ms
7 gw-o.h.john70.awmn (10.2.21.218) 7.744 ms 6.821 ms 6.798 ms
8 gw-john70.winner.awmn (10.2.12.145) 9.852 ms 12.064 ms 12.039 ms
9 gw-o.h.john70.awmn (10.2.21.218) 12.077 ms * *
10 gw-john70.winner.awmn (10.2.12.145) 9.999 ms 11.096 ms 11.104 ms
11 gw-o.h.john70.awmn (10.2.21.218) 11.150 ms 11.202 ms 11.752 ms
12 gw-john70.winner.awmn (10.2.12.145) 23.463 ms 23.590 ms 25.816 ms
13 gw-o.h.john70.awmn (10.2.21.218) 25.858 ms 25.848 ms 25.923 ms
14 gw-john70.winner.awmn (10.2.12.145) 30.736 ms 31.498 ms 31.502 ms
15 gw-o.h.john70.awmn (10.2.21.218) 25.015 ms 25.853 ms 25.836 ms
16 * gw-john70.winner.awmn (10.2.12.145) 26.888 ms 23.070 ms
17 gw-o.h.john70.awmn (10.2.21.218) 22.994 ms * *
18 * * *
19 gw-o.h.john70.awmn (10.2.21.218) 23.664 ms * *

...

ακόμη

----------


## ipduh

χμμ, πάντως τον myname #2879 τον έχω στα 60 μέτρα ... δεν θα έπρεπε να πηγαίνουμε απο αμπελόκηπους ...
μάλλον είναι κάτω ο κόμβος του και είναι ghost

----------


## Nikiforos

κατι περιεργο γινοταν απο χτες πριν το μεσημερι με μερικους κομβους στην περιοχη απο Νεα Μακρη μεχρι Σχοινια (φτάναμε μόνο σε dimis7, netsailor2 και mobius-2) αλλα εφτιαξε ξαφνικα σημερα πριν λιγο, πολύ περίεργο! επίσης εχει αλλαξει η δρομολόγηση, μαλλον ειναι κατω καποιο Linκ του κομβου Kasparov στο Νεο Βουτζα, αλλά δεν πειράζει τουλάχιστον τωρα παιζουν.

----------


## ntrits

Tracing route to www.awmn [10.19.143.13]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

2 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 10.2.164.1
3 1 ms <1 ms 1 ms 10.2.164.242
4 4 ms 1 ms 1 ms 10.42.87.238
5 4 ms 2 ms 3 ms 10.17.141.254
6 5 ms 3 ms 3 ms 10.2.38.130
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 *

----------


## Nikiforos

edit : Σήμερα φτάνουμε.....

----------


## NetTraptor

Καλά θα Σταματήσετε να ανακοινώνετε το Subnet μου? 

*>i10.21.128.0/24 10.26.36.178 100 0 9158 6496 19695 12629 i
*> 10.21.128.0/24 10.24.64.250 0 9637 6496 19695 12629 i
*> 10.26.36.157 0 2331 9158 6496 19695 12629 i
*> 10.21.128.0/24 10.2.159.93 0 10130 12629 i

Έχετε καταντήσει βλακεία πια. ΑΝ δεν διευθετηθεί θα αρχίσω και εγώ κατά βούληση να ανακοινώνω ότι βρω μπροστά μου.

Μετά από 10 τηλέφωνα δεν διορθώνετε το πρόβλημα, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι defacto αυτό γίνεται επίτηδες. 

Απλά αν αύριο δεν παίζει κάτι πάρτε με τηλέφωνο να το δούμε.

----------


## john70

Σε κάθε περίπτωση η αυτοικανοποιηση είναι καλύτερη από την παραφυση ενασχόληση με την δρομολόγηση..... Έλεος με την βλακεια πια 

Στάλθηκε από το SGP321 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## senius

> Καλά θα Σταματήσετε να ανακοινώνετε το Subnet μου? 
> 
> *>i10.21.128.0/24 10.26.36.178 100 0 9158 6496 19695 12629 i
> *> 10.21.128.0/24 10.24.64.250 0 9637 6496 19695 12629 i
> *> 10.26.36.157 0 2331 9158 6496 19695 12629 i
> *> 10.21.128.0/24 10.2.159.93 0 10130 12629 i
> 
> Έχετε καταντήσει βλακεία πια. ΑΝ δεν διευθετηθεί θα αρχίσω και εγώ κατά βούληση να ανακοινώνω ότι βρω μπροστά μου.
> 
> ...


Μετά από 130 συνεννοήσεις, και 75 τηλέφωνα που δέχτηκα/με από φίλους του AWMN δικτύου , εκ κοινού αποφασίσαμε να συμπαρασταθούμε στον Ιωσήφ.
Τέλος οι πλάκες.
Για δες τώρα, Ιωσήφ, όλα πρέπει να δείχνουν καλά.
τνχ

----------


## devilman

settings.jpg


> στο ip->settings τι έχεις ?

----------


## Nikiforos

Εφτιαξαν τελικα....

----------


## Cha0s

Μετά την βροχή το www.stats.awmn ήδη μέτρησε κάμποσα links down. Και δεν συμπεριλαμβάνει όσα έχουν πέσει αλλά κυκλοφορούν ακόμα τα φαντάσματα τους BGP  :: 



```
> DISABLING NON ACTIVE LINKS.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 20199-7659 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 6696-3298 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 2578-4272 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 7642-2578 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 7659-20199 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 8093-2578 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 10814-9960 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 14073-16451 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 8601-18640 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 4855-6835 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 2578-8093 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 2578-7642 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 16585-3805 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 3805-16585 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 13358-7481 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 12628-7384 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 9960-10814 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 3298-6696 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 6835-4855 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 18640-8601 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 4790-15436 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 4272-2578 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 7481-13358 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 16451-14073 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 11645-6496 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 6496-11645 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11] ---> Link 7384-12628 is set to be disabled.
[Apr 28 16:14:11]---> Disabled non active links.
```

----------


## nikolas_350

Σαν το μικρό φαντασματάκι τριγυρνάς 
Μέσα από hold time & φίλτρα περνάς
και με παιδεύεις. 
Και εγώ από το σάπιο routing προσπαθώ 
να ξεφύγω, από σένα να σωθώ
γιατί όλο με παιδεύεις.

Τι θα κάνω με σένα, τι θα κάνω με σένα, πες μου.
 ::

----------


## esma

Προσπαθώ να φτάσω στο 10.30.50.1 αλλά...



> tracert 10.30.50.1
> 
> Tracing route to 10.30.50.1 over a maximum of 30 hops
> 
> 2 1 ms <1 ms <1 ms mt1.esma.awmn [10.14.137.1]
> 3 2 ms 3 ms 6 ms 10.14.137.254
> 4 9 ms 14 ms 4 ms arcturus.john70.awmn [10.2.21.1]
> 5 3 ms 3 ms 2 ms gw-o.h.john70.awmn [10.2.21.218]
> 6 6 ms 4 ms 2 ms gw-john70.spef.awmn [10.48.228.254]
> ...


Όμως από εδώ




> [[email protected] - 19875] > tool traceroute address=10.30.50.1
> # ADDRESS LOSS SENT LAST AVG BEST WORST
> 1 10.24.61.246 0% 197 1.1ms 7.5 0.7 148.9
> 2 10.24.65.1 0% 197 1.6ms 6.5 0.7 85.4
> 3 10.24.65.254 0% 197 6.5ms 8.8 2.4 77.6
> 4 10.24.59.11 0% 197 8.4ms 8.5 2.4 80.2
> 5 10.24.59.254 0% 197 7.7ms 8.8 2.8 74.5
> 6 10.18.225.12 0% 197 4.5ms 9.3 3.4 71.4
> 7 10.86.80.237 0% 197 7.8ms 10.4 3.3 176
> ...


Δείτε το όποτε μπορείτε.

----------


## nikolas_350

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να δει το παρακάτω default gateway; 
μέχρι το 10.25.175.249 που μπορώ να τσεκάρω δεν υπάρχει 192αρα ip


rb911] > tool traceroute 10.26.35.3
# ADDRESS LOSS SENT LAST AVG BEST WORST STD-DEV STATUS 
1 10.25.176.129 0% 4 4.2ms 2.2 1.1 4.2 1.2 
2 10.25.174.84 0% 4 1.8ms 3 1.7 5.6 1.6 
3 10.25.175.249 0% 4 35.2ms 19.6 9 35.2 10.4 
4 10.27.232.189 0% 4 5.3ms 6.9 5.3 8.2 1.2 
5 *192.168.178.1*  0% 4 5.1ms 7.8 5.1 9.2 1.6 
6 10.27.232.189 0% 4 6.4ms 7.1 5.9 8.7 1.1 
7 *192.168.178.1* 0% 4 6.7ms 7.2 6.1 9.9 1.6 
8 10.27.232.189  0% 4 5.9ms 7.1 5.9 9.1 1.3 
9 *192.168.178.1*  0% 4 8.9ms 7.8 6.1 8.9 1

----------


## Cha0s

Μάλλον έστρωσε (σχεδόν) ;

Από 10.26.35.3 προς 10.25.176.92



```
[email protected]:~# tracepath nikolasc.awmn
 1:  hosting.ath                                           0.068ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.cha0s.ath                                      0.167ms 
 1:  router.cha0s.ath                                      0.151ms 
 2:  router2.2331.ath                                      0.576ms 
 3:  gw-2331.jollyroger.ath                                2.236ms 
 4:  gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn                             2.724ms 
 5:  router4.petros-5.awmn                                 3.790ms 
 6:  gw-petros.virtual2.awmn                               4.108ms 
 7:  gw-virtual2.speedy.awmn                               4.751ms 
 8:  gw-digenis.nasos765.awmn                              6.180ms asymm  7 
 9:  gw-nasos765.titanas.awmn                            101.888ms asymm  8 
10:  10.15.167.246                                         8.582ms asymm  9 
11:  wordpress.nikolasc.awmn                              13.446ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 54 

[email protected]:~# tracepath nikolasc.awmn -n
 1:  10.26.35.3                                            0.080ms pmtu 1500
 1:  10.26.35.30                                           0.157ms 
 1:  10.26.35.30                                           0.112ms 
 2:  10.26.36.114                                          0.579ms 
 3:  10.26.36.166                                          1.430ms 
 4:  10.40.186.246                                         2.657ms 
 5:  10.18.225.11                                          2.956ms 
 6:  10.80.239.245                                         4.195ms 
 7:  10.80.239.250                                         4.038ms 
 8:  10.15.172.153                                         5.926ms asymm  7 
 9:  10.15.172.158                                        10.307ms asymm  8 
10:  10.15.167.246                                         7.437ms asymm  9 
11:  10.25.176.92                                         20.199ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 54
```

Και από 10.25.176.89 προς 10.26.35.3



```
[email protected]:~# tracepath 10.26.35.3
 1:  rb-433ah.nikolasc.awmn                                6.451ms 
 2:  10.15.167.245                                        13.358ms 
 3:  gw-titanas.nasos765.awmn                             24.062ms 
 4:  gw-nasos765.digenis.awmn                             43.447ms 
 5:  gw-digenis.sv1hfq-2.awmn                             54.310ms 
 6:  10.27.224.241                                        55.300ms 
 7:  gw-petros.jollyroger.awmn                            72.789ms asymm  8 
 8:  gw-jollyroger.2331.ath                               90.051ms asymm  9 
 9:  router1.2331.ath                                     77.975ms asymm 10 
10:  hosting.ath                                          87.427ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 65535 hops 10 back 54 

[email protected]:~# tracepath 10.26.35.3 -n
 1:  10.25.176.66                                          6.536ms 
 2:  10.15.167.245                                        11.813ms 
 3:  10.15.172.157                                        15.255ms 
 4:  10.15.172.154                                        39.862ms 
 5:  10.15.156.210                                        50.885ms 
 6:  10.27.224.241                                        56.479ms 
 7:  10.40.186.245                                        61.656ms asymm  8 
 8:  10.26.36.165                                         76.828ms asymm  9 
 9:  10.26.36.113                                         85.312ms asymm 10 
10:  10.26.35.3                                           86.220ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 65535 hops 10 back 54
```

Ένα lag το έχει βέβαια. Παίζει και ασυμμετρία. Έχει πέσει ο ipduh γιαυτό πάμε έτσι τώρα.

----------


## nikolas_350

Από τα 4 rb που έχω, μόνο το 10.25.176.82 θέλει να πάει από το συγκριμένο path
Τα service από 10.25.176.92 & 89 που έχουν qateway άλλο router έφταναν κανονικά χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Και εγώ τυχαία το είδα από το looking glass του routers.awmn που με έχει για πεσμένο. 

Χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος κάτι άσχημο παίζει ανάμεσα στο mt και το adsl router που πρέπει να έχει οριστεί το ένα στο άλλο σαν gateway αφού ατέρμονα το ένα το στέλνει στο άλλο.

----------


## Cha0s

Χμμ όντως



```
[email protected]:~# tracepath 10.25.176.82
 1:  hosting.ath                                           0.075ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.cha0s.ath                                      0.166ms 
 1:  router.cha0s.ath                                      0.144ms 
 2:  router2.2331.ath                                      0.577ms 
 3:  gw-2331.jollyroger.ath                                2.059ms 
 4:  gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn                             2.685ms 
 5:  router4.petros-5.awmn                                 3.065ms 
 6:  gw-petros.virtual2.awmn                              12.787ms 
 7:  gw-virtual2.speedy.awmn                               5.754ms 
 8:  gw-digenis.nasos765.awmn                              4.863ms asymm  7 
 9:  gw-nasos765.titanas.awmn                              5.679ms asymm  8 
10:  10.15.167.246                                         6.525ms asymm  9 
11:  no reply
12:  no reply
13:  no reply
14:  no reply
15:  no reply
16:  no reply
```

Αν δοκιμάσεις ένα refresh all / resend all σε όλα τα BGP σου; Μήπως κάποιο σκάλωσε με την αλλαγή της διαδρομής που έπεσε ο ipduh.

----------


## Cha0s

Τώρα φτάνει! Έκανες τίποτα;



```
[email protected]:~# tracepath 10.25.176.82
 1:  hosting.ath                                           0.073ms pmtu 1500
 1:  router.cha0s.ath                                      0.181ms 
 1:  router.cha0s.ath                                      0.156ms 
 2:  router2.2331.ath                                      0.593ms 
 3:  gw-2331.jollyroger.ath                                1.161ms 
 4:  gw-jollyroger.petros.awmn                             2.505ms 
 5:  router4.petros-5.awmn                                 2.946ms 
 6:  gw-petros.virtual2.awmn                               3.826ms 
 7:  gw-virtual2.speedy.awmn                               4.888ms 
 8:  gw-digenis.nasos765.awmn                              5.349ms asymm  7 
 9:  gw-nasos765.titanas.awmn                              8.061ms asymm  8 
10:  10.15.167.246                                         7.998ms asymm  9 
11:  rb-911.nikolasc.awmn                                  7.806ms reached
     Resume: pmtu 1500 hops 11 back 55
```

----------


## ALTAiR

> Έχω το θάρρος μετά από αποδεδειγμένα αποτελέσματα και συνομιλίες άλλων κοινών φίλων του AWMN, να αναφέρω επίσημα, ότι πίσω από όλα αυτά, κρύβεται το κολλητάρι μου *ozonet γνωστός ως acoul*.
> Σε όποιους έχουν αμφιβολία, ας μου στείλουν pm, ώστε κι εγώ με την σειρά μου, να τους στείλω διάφορα .... οπού αποδεικνύουν τον μακελάρη acoul.


Γιατί πρέπει να στο ζητήσει κάποιος με pm και να του απαντήσεις με pm?
Κρύβουμε κάτι ή κρυβόμαστε από κάποιον; 
Κώστα αν έχεις στοιχεία ότι ο Αλέξανδρος φιλτράρει το οτιδήποτε σε παρακαλώ πολύ να το δημοσιεύεις ακριβώς από κάτω. 
Απευθύνομαι επίσης όχι μόνο στον Κώστα αλλά και σε οποιονδήποτε έχει στοιχεία ότι κάποιος χρήστης/κόμβος φιλτράρει το οτιδήποτε.

Είναι αδιανόητο να γίνεται αυτό που γίνεται. Αν έγινε από λάθος κάποιου ΟΚ, μια χαρά, αν είναι κακόβουλη πράξη είναι καταδικαστέα.

----------


## senius

> Γιατί πρέπει να στο ζητήσει κάποιος με pm και να του απαντήσεις με pm?
> Κρύβουμε κάτι ή κρυβόμαστε από κάποιον; 
> Κώστα αν έχεις στοιχεία ότι ο Αλέξανδρος φιλτράρει το οτιδήποτε σε παρακαλώ πολύ να το δημοσιεύεις ακριβώς από κάτω. 
> Απευθύνομαι επίσης όχι μόνο στον Κώστα αλλά και σε οποιονδήποτε έχει στοιχεία ότι κάποιος χρήστης/κόμβος φιλτράρει το οτιδήποτε.
> 
> Είναι αδιανόητο να γίνεται αυτό που γίνεται. Αν έγινε από λάθος κάποιου ΟΚ, μια χαρά, αν είναι κακόβουλη πράξη είναι καταδικαστέα.


Τώρα καταλαβα το νόημα της υπογραφής σου:
_Πιο έξυπνος είναι ένας βλάκας που ξέρει ότι είναι βλάκας παρά ένας βλάκας που νομίζει ότι είναι έξυπνος!_

----------


## nikolas_350

> Nikola ...
> 
> και κάτι άλλο,
> 
> Αν ένας "παλαβος" αύριο, .... μπαναρε απο παντου τα δικα σου, οπού δεν είναι τίποτα στο να γίνει , .... όπως το βλέπω, τι θα έκανες? Θα χτυπιόσουν?
> 
> Συνημμένο 35497
> 
> Είναι αυτό που λέμε... μην μας κάτσει εμάς, όχι ότι δεν μπορούμε εμείς .....


Επειδή απευθύνθηκες σε μένα προσωπικά να σου πω πως έχει γίνει αρκετά πρόσφατα κάτι παρόμοιο. http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...049#post566049
Πέρα από μια ενημέρωση που απευθυνόταν πιο πολύ στους χρήστες των υπηρεσιών μου, ούτε ανακάτεψα το δίκτυο ούτε προκάλεσα οποιοδήποτε άλλο πρόβλημα. Ευχαρίστησα τον άνθρωπο που μου υπέδειξε την αδυναμία, ενημερώθηκαν τα αντίστοιχα bgp φίλτρα τα οποία είναι λάθος και no harm feelings. Το δε πείραμα συνεχίστηκε άλλες 2 φορές, όχι από ανθρώπινο χέρι αλλά από bot όπου ανακοίνωνε οτιδήποτε λάθος υπήρχε στο bgp λίγο πριν το DoS. Οι υπηρεσίες μου μπορεί να μην έβγαιναν έξω στο δίκτυο αλλά τουλάχιστον δεν έχανα τον κόσμο κάτω από τα πόδια μου.

Εάν μια ημέρα νιώσω ότι κινδυνεύω να καταντήσω τα ίδια σκατά με αυτά που κατηγορώ θα προτιμήσω να κατεβάσω τον διακόπτη.

----------


## senius

Δηλαδή, εγω ένοιωσα σκατά?
καντο γιατι ο acoul δεν χαριζει....

----------


## nikolas_350

Κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις??



> Εάν μια ημέρα νιώσω ότι κινδυνεύω να καταντήσω τα ίδια σκατά με αυτά που κατηγορώ


= η διάφανη δρομολόγηση είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτη. Προτιμώ να βγω εκτός δικτύου παρά να βάλω χέρι πάνω της.

Το τι έχει γίνει μεταξύ σας δεν το ξέρω ή τουλάχιστον δεν τα ξέρω και από τις δυο πλευρές για να μπορώ να “κρίνω” αλλά εάν δυο άνθρωποι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κοινά πράγματα μαζί ας μην συνεργαστούν. Η λογική κοίτα τι μου έκαναν και θα δεις τι θα τους κάνω τώρα και εγώ είναι πολύ λάθος για μένα. Το να μποϊκοτάρει ο ένας τον άλλο και στην τελική να την πληρώνει όλο το δίκτυο δεν τιμά κανέναν.

----------


## senius

> Κάνεις ότι δεν καταλαβαίνεις??
> 
> = η διάφανη δρομολόγηση είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτη. Προτιμώ να βγω εκτός δικτύου παρά να βάλω χέρι πάνω της.
> 
> Το τι έχει γίνει μεταξύ σας δεν το ξέρω ή τουλάχιστον δεν τα ξέρω και από τις δυο πλευρές για να μπορώ να “κρίνω” αλλά εάν δυο άνθρωποι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν κοινά πράγματα μαζί ας μην συνεργαστούν. Η λογική κοίτα τι μου έκαναν και θα δεις τι θα τους κάνω τώρα και εγώ είναι πολύ λάθος για μένα. Το να μποϊκοτάρει ο ένας τον άλλο και στην τελική να την πληρώνει όλο το δίκτυο δεν τιμά κανέναν.


Καταλαβαίνω τα πάντα.
Είμαι μεγαλύτερος σε ηλικία από σένα και από τα 15 μου είμαι στον δρόμο για το μεροκάματο. Σε αυτό εχω μάθει να σέβομαι τον απέναντι μου.

Μάλλον εσύ είσαι εκτός τόπου και χρόνου, στο ότι το κολληταρι σου ο acoul φράζει ολόκληρα subnet και κόμβους, ως που θσ έρθει και η σειρά σου από αυτόν.

Κατέβασε τα όλα, δεν με ενδιαφέρει.

Εγώ τα έχω όλα πάνω, και θα τα έχω ακόμα πιο πάνω, όσο κι να διασπάσετε εσείς το δίκτυο. 
Θα συνεχίζω να στεινω να δημιουργώ και να ρουταρω σε διάφορες ταράτσες, αυτό κάνω από το 2006. όσο και να μην μας γουσταρετε.

Εσας δεν βλέπω να κάνετε τίποτα απολύτως. Και είστε όλο διαταγές.

ΔΕΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΡΑΤΑΩ man!!!!

Φραχτε ότι και όποιον θέλετε και από όποιον κόμβο επιλέξετε, και ναι.... το δέχεστε χωρίς να το σχολιάζετε, γιατί αυτό συμβαίνει τώρα λόγο ότι φράζει ο φίλος σας ο acoul!!!!

Αν ήσουν εσύ στην θέση μου και σε εφραζαν, θα έστηνες πόλεμο.

Εγώ απλά δεν έκανα τίποτα, τα έγραψα στις πατούσες μου αυτά που συνέβησαν τον τελευταίο καιρό με τα καμώματα του κολλητηριου σου acoul (είναι το λιγότερο που θα έκανα).

Μόνοι σας θα μείνετε και ναι ... το επιδιώκετε....

Διασπαστε το δίκτυο. 
Εσείς είσαστε οι υπεύθυνοι για οτι συμβαίνει. Εσείς κάνετε πειράματα αλλωστε.

ΟΚ

Αυτά περί φραγές.

Συνεχίζουμε οι υπόλοιποι στο AWMN δίκτυο ...!!!!

----------


## nikolas_350

Και κάπως έτσι , απαντώντας σε άσχετα των ασχέτων δεν βγαίνει ποτέ άκρη με το ποιος παίζει στο δίκτυο.

Θα μπορούσες τότε να μου εξηγήσεις πως γίνεται να φτάνω σε μια λειτουργική υπηρεσία ΜΟΝΟ όταν δεν χρησιμοποιώ ip από το c-class μου ενώ περνώ από σένα;

piranka 2.jpg

piranka 3.jpg

Add: ενώ κανονικά δεν περνάνε καν από non routable interface

piranka4.jpg

piranka5.jpg

----------


## senius

Εκλεισα το bgp με το λινκ που έχω με τον mickof.
Για δοκίμασε τώρα.

----------


## nikolas_350

Μακάρι βρε Κώστα να κάνω λάθος αλλά από αυτά που βλέπω έχει μπει τόσο πολύ χέρι που δεν σώζεται η κατάσταση.
nw2.jpg

nw0.jpg

Εάν είναι να πρέπει να χαλιναγωγήσω την επιλογή από τον κόμβο μου για το πώς θα φτάσω στον κάθε ένα ξεχωριστά τότε και εγώ δεν θα κάνω την δουλεία μου σωστά αλλά θα έχω πηδήξει και ένα ολόκληρο δίκτυο. 
w2.jpg

w1.jpg

----------


## senius

Πές μου, πώς μπορώ να βοηθήσω και θα το κάνω.
Ανοίγω το bgp με mickof.

----------


## gvaf

Το ίδιο..




> address: 10.19.143.12
> # ADDRESS LOSS SENT LAST AVG BEST WORST
> 1 10.2.225.1 0% 5 0.3ms 0.4 0.3 0.5
> 2 10.2.225.36 0% 5 0.8ms 0.7 0.6 0.8
> 3 10.2.21.185  0% 5 1.1ms 1.4 1.1 1.9
> 4 10.2.21.7 0% 5 1.6ms 1.3 1.2 1.6
> 5 10.31.172.249 0% 5 3.4ms 3.9 3.3 4.6
> 6 100% 5 timeout
> 7 100% 5 timeout
> ...

----------


## geolos

Καλημέρα,

το πρόβλημα είναι από *7net (#15731)* προς PanoramiX (#475 ::  που εν τέλει καταλήγει σε LanCom ATH (#2133 :: .

Αυτό φαίνεται και παρακάτω...
aa.JPG

Ενώ από άλλη διαδρομή... όλα είναι καλά 
bbb.JPG

----------


## gvaf

Νομίζω είναι οκ..
Από άλλο route βέβαια γιατί άλλαξε μόνο του.

----------


## geolos

> Νομίζω είναι οκ..
> Από άλλο route βέβαια γιατί άλλαξε μόνο του.


Τα screenshots (traceroute) ήτανε από διαφορετικούς κόμβους που βγαίνουμε από διαφορετικές διαδρομές...

*edit:*  + για όσους βγαίνουν από Υμηττό μέσω 7net (#15731) το πρόβλημα παραμένει...

----------


## geolos

Καλημέρα,

πάλι πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τον *7net (#15731)* δε βγαίνεις προς LanCom ATH (#2133 ) εδώ και 2-3 ημέρες
Αν μπορεί κάποιος να το κοιτάξει καλός...


_ΥΣ. με ένα απλό mikrotik script να τρέχει πχ ανά 10ωρο για να τσεκάρει τα bgp connections και να στέλνει αυτόματα email λύνεται το πρόβλημα της ενημέρωσης. Εγώ έχω κάνει κάτι τέτοιο σε εμένα οπότε εάν χρειαστείτε βοήθεια μου λέτε._

----------


## RpMz

Tracing route to ns.anycast.awmn [10.0.0.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms gw.rpmz.awmn [10.70.115.1]
2 9 ms 3 ms 1 ms gw-cotton.rpmz.awmn [10.70.115.67]
3 2 ms 2 ms 2 ms 10.73.113.1
4 5 ms 5 ms 6 ms 10.73.109.249 [10.73.109.249]
5 11 ms 4 ms 18 ms 10.73.109.234 [10.73.109.234]
6 8 ms 8 ms 9 ms 10.17.131.253
7 15 ms 7 ms 12 ms 10.17.131.229
8 9 ms 8 ms 28 ms bb2.cyberangel.awmn [10.17.111.245]
9 ns.anycast.awmn [10.0.0.1] reports: Destination protocol unreachable.

Trace complete.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Θα παρατηρήσατε τις τελευταίες μέρες με τις απότομες ζέστες, ότι έχουμε λιγότερους ενεργούς κόμβους.

*******************
Βάση του τεράστιου εργαλείου live bgp κόμβων (Ευχαριστούμε τον Χρήστο geolos):
Internet : http://bgpmap.ozo.com/
Wireless : http://bgpmap.awmn/

Πριν 10 ημέρες to bgpmap, έδειχνε Active Nodes: 439 κόμβους.

Σήμερα 16-5-2020, με την αφόρητη ζέστη μέσα στον Μάιο των 38 βαθμών Κελσίου, τo bgpmap δείχνει Active Nodes: 359 κόμβους.

*Δεν είναι τυχαίο που έχουν πέσει τόσοι κόμβοι μόνο, σήμερα.*

Οι περισσότεροι από όλους μας που διατηρούμε κόμβους, έχουμε Mikrotik Routerboard.

Θα πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να ελέγξουμε στα Mikrotik Routerboar μας , αν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση οι πυκνωτές τροφοδοσίας των Mikrotik Routerboard (οι πυκνωτές να *μην* είναι φουσκωμένοι και να *μην* εχουν αποβάλει υγρά}, καθως και αν είναι σε καλή κατάσταση τα εθερνετ υπαίθρια καλώδια τους, επίσης να είναι σε καλή κατάσταση, τα τροφοδοτικά και οι συσσωρευτές αυτών.
Για όποιους χρησιμοποιούν UPS, να αντικαταστήσουν τους συσσωρευτές αυτων.
Για όσους χρησιμοποιούν ταρατσοπισι x86 με motherboard, καλό είναι να αλλάξουν άμεσα πάστα στον επεξεργαστή, να καθαρίσουν καλά με οινοπνευμα όλες τις επαφές διασύνδεσης pci και mini pci που θηλυκώνουν στα slot του motherboard, και να αντικαταστήσουν τυχόν πολυκαιρισμένο τροφοδοτικό pc.

Στην διάθεση σας για οποιαδήποτε διευκρίνηση.
Από μεριάς μου προσπαθώ για όλους, όλα τα άνω και όχι μόνο.

Καλή μας συνέχεια.
senius

----------


## Somnius

Χρόνια και ζαμάνιαααα..

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση!

----------


## Somnius

Για κάποιο λόγο έκανε double post!? Επειδή έβαλα emoji ?

----------

